# Is Charles Co. Racist?



## Katt

Since when do the cops have to defend themselves for racism when they go to arrest someone who's obviously drunk, backed up and parked on someone's yard, and pulls a gun on them when they are handcuffing him?  For God's Sake, he pulled a gun on the police and fired a round off!  I don't live in Charles County, but have a hard time believing that it's that "corrupt"!  Did you see the interviews channel 4 news carried about that incident?  Almost on the verge of enciting a riot.  Live by the sword, Die by the sword.


----------



## mainman

Linkie?


----------



## Katt

hang on.... I saw it on nbc4 this morning and last night too.


----------



## Pandora

Article 



> Family members lashed out at police and questioned whether Lyles was actually armed.
> 
> "My brother just got killed for no reason," Patina Lyles said. "Have they seen a gun? Did they search the car?"
> 
> "As black people, we have to say this -- we need to stick together. This county is corrupt," said William Cooper, Lyles' uncle. "This county needs to be investigated from inside out. This is a racist county."



  There are NO words, just none for that kind of  comment. 

No reason my ass.


----------



## Katt

<a href=http://www.nbc4.com/news/8107831/detail.html target=_blank>click here to see the story</a>Hope the link works!


----------



## Katt

pandora......it blows my mind that ppl actually think that has anything to do with racism!  I guess our police are supposed to let them get away with anything to avoid being called racists.  (sarcasm)


----------



## MysticalMom

http://thebaynet.com/news/index.cfm?fuseaction=news.viewStory&story_ID=1844

Are you kidding me? The guy was drunk and fired a semi-automatic handgun at the officers. You reap what you sow.


----------



## wideawake

They can't even hold a candle light vigil with out fighting.  I have a hard time thinking a Deputy in Charles would shoot someone just for the sake of shooting him.  JMO


----------



## mainman

> "My brother just got killed for no reason," Patina Lyles said. "Have they seen a gun? Did they search the car?"


 
Yall are missing the point... He should be allowed to pull a gun and murder the cops...

Geeze, white people ... I swear.....


----------



## Katt

wideawake said:
			
		

> They can't even hold a candle light vigil with out fighting.  I have a hard time thinking a Deputy in Charles would shoot someone just for the sake of shooting him.  JMO


Candlelight vigil turned Riot!


----------



## wideawake

NBC 4 Didn't even mention a gun being recovered.  Give me a break!!  He got everything he deserved.


----------



## Katt

mainman said:
			
		

> Yall are missing the point... He should be allowed to pull a gun and murder the cops...
> 
> Geeze, white people ... I swear.....


----------



## Pandora

wideawake said:
			
		

> NBC 4 Didn't even mention a gun being recovered.  Give me a break!!  He got everything he deserved.



Why should they?  It would stick holes in their racism accusation?


----------



## virgovictoria

They did recover the bullet, though, right?  Fired from the deceased at one of the deputies, and the gun?  That information was sort of left out...


----------



## Mikeinsmd

I think we should pull our cops out of Charles County & bring them home!!  Bush has created mess in Chuck County.  Why are we there anyway??  The PG insurgents from the north can't be stopped!!  It'll be civil war soon!!  

Bring our boys & girls home!!!


----------



## MysticalMom

mainman said:
			
		

> Yall are missing the point... He should be allowed to pull a gun and murder the cops...
> 
> Geeze, white people ... I swear.....



:snort:


----------



## Katt

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> They did recover the bullet, though, right?  Fired from the deceased at one of the deputies, and the gun?  That information was sort of left out...


not sure, but I"m sure tests will reveal that the gun was recently fired and with 3 witnesses, if not more, I'm sure it's fine.


----------



## virgovictoria

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> http://thebaynet.com/news/index.cfm?fuseaction=news.viewStory&story_ID=1844
> 
> Are you kidding me? The guy was drunk and fired a semi-automatic handgun at the officers. You reap what you sow.


Seems you have a relatively more fact-based news article, if there is such a thing 

:islaymyself:


----------



## Calvert newbie

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> I think we should pull our cops out of Charles County & bring them home!!  Bush has created mess in Chuck County.  Why are we there anyway??  The PG insurgents from the north can't be stopped!!  It'll be civil war soon!!
> 
> Bring our boys & girls home!!!


----------



## Katt

You know, if they think the area is so racist and "corrupt", they shouldn't let the door hit them on the way out!  No ones making them stay here if that's the way they feel.  IT's a free country and if you are pointing guns at the cops, get shot for it, then don't complain that it's got anything to do with racism.   After awhile, no one wants to hear it.  like crying wolf all the time.


----------



## wideawake

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> I think we should pull our cops out of Charles County & bring them home!!  Bush has created mess in Chuck County.  Why are we there anyway??  The PG insurgents from the north can't be stopped!!  It'll be civil war soon!!
> 
> Bring our boys & girls home!!!


----------



## Katt

wideawake said:
			
		

>


PG Insurgents!  LOL


----------



## Nickel

I used to live back there!   It is the absolute ghetto, and the people that live there, for the most part, have absolutely no respect for authority or the way normal people conduct their lives in society.


----------



## Pete

Sounds racist to me.


----------



## StarCat

Some people pull the "race card" at every chance they get. Doesnt surprise me any, NOTHING is ever THEIR fault.


----------



## wideawake

StarCat said:
			
		

> Some people pull the "race card" at every chance they get. Doesnt surprise me any, NOTHING is ever THEIR fault.


----------



## Pandora

wideawake said:
			
		

>



Don't let her fool you, she hates black people.


----------



## Nickel

Pandora said:
			
		

> Don't let her fool you, she hates black people.


----------



## oldman

I just have to laugh at things like this.  My Brother, Son, Nephew, etc was the nicest guy in the world and would never do anything wrong!  Reminds me of when I took my teenage Son to court years ago and the judge said "Mr. ####, you're getting a lawyer for your Son?  I said no, he's admitted to his guilt and will accept his due punishment.  The judge looks at me and says you WILL get a lawyer.  Over $1,000 later we go back and darn if he wasn't found guilty and sent to the detention center.  Was I surprised! These relatives need to get a bird feeder and enjoy having all the ugly birds eat the seeds they put out.


----------



## slik

I'm not racist - I hate everyone equally.


----------



## chrissyhh

wideawake said:
			
		

> NBC 4 Didn't even mention a gun being recovered.  Give me a break!!  He got everything he deserved.




Yes he did. If it had been a white man nothing would have been said about it.


----------



## CMC122

chrissyhh said:
			
		

> Yes he did. If it had been a white man nothing would have been said about it.


Yes there would have  The media would have found some way to go wild with it.


----------



## Irthmom

*Racism in Charles Co.*

I can't believe race is being thrown into this.  The guy shot at the police.  Are we just supposed to sit back and let this happen.  I don't care if you are black, white, red, blue, yellow or green, if you break the law you get punished.  And if I was the officer and someone fired a gun at me you best believe I would shoot as well.

...my two cents.


----------



## cdsulhoff

I have to agree with you all here. I can not even stand to go to Charles County anymore. No offense to the sane ppl there. How can they blame the police department when they are always causing trouble....? Everyday is something new. It is really bad when you can even go to the mall in the daylight without fear... I wonder what they would do if they did not have anyone to protect them at all... They would be up the creek without a paddle....There is only so much a police offer is going to take. Hey if I was the officer and saw the gun I would have done the same thing. It is either the officer life or the drunken guy with a gun life. Now I wonder who life the officer care the most for. His own!!! and I do not blame him, Charles County police department do not pay enough to assume that he is not going to shoot... My opinion is this if the officer can see your gun and he or she feel threaten, you might as well kiss your butt good bye or see you in the hospital. The Cardinal rule in life is to not wave a gun or show a gun to another person that has a gun especially if the other person has the right to shoot you.  
    I know I am 100% behind the police department. They are here to protect us. The whole Conspiracy BS is another way to not take responsibility for their own actions....
     Just my opinion and feeling on the subject


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

It really gets old listening to these stories about how he was such a nice person when one of these thugs gets his due.  If you lead a life of crime its going to get you eventually, this person was arrested last year with a handgun on him.  He fires the first shot what do you expect to happen, the officer who fired the shot is the most soft spoken laid back person you'd ever meet, his life and the other officers life were in danger.   Nothing is mentioned of the problems that occured at the landing site for the chopper and at PG Hospital where several police cars where needed to quell the distrubance of family and friends of the deceased.  During the candlelight vigil on Saturady night they got fighting between themselves and the police had to be called in,  also property damage to a couple of things in the area.  It just gets old hearing people trying to blame other people for there troubles.


----------



## virgovictoria

OldHillcrestGuy said:
			
		

> It really gets old listening to these stories about how he was such a nice person when one of these thugs gets his due.  If you lead a life of crime its going to get you eventually, this person was arrested last year with a handgun on him.  He fires the first shot what do you expect to happen, the officer who fired the shot is the most soft spoken laid back person you'd ever meet, his life and the other officers life were in danger.   *Nothing is mentioned of the problems that occured at the landing site for the chopper and at PG Hospital where several police cars where needed to quell the distrubance of family and friends of the deceased.  During the candlelight vigil on Saturady night they got fighting between themselves and the police had to be called in,  also property damage to a couple of things in the area.  * It just gets old hearing people trying to blame other people for there troubles.


   "It's a Beautiful Day in the Neighborhood"  <a href="http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNskw006" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_9_2.gif" alt="Homey" border="0"></a>
   Frickin Dumazzes!!


----------



## Tonio

OldHillcrestGuy said:
			
		

> It really gets old listening to these stories about how he was such a nice person when one of these thugs gets his due. If you lead a life of crime its going to get you eventually


His family probably still has this romantic image of him as a cute 3-year-old playing with Tonka toys on the living room floor. They refuse to believe that he grew up to be a thug. Or worse, it was their own neglectful parenting that made him antisocial and they refuse to acknowledge their mistakes.

By crying racism, the family is making it harder for real racism to be taken seriously. Sort of like Al Sharpton playing Chicken Little any time a white driver cuts off a black driver in traffic. The family perpetuates the myth that all blacks are lazy whiners. A thug is a thug, no matter what his skin color.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

How can it be about race when Charles County is the next PG County?


----------



## RoseRed

*Lexi...*

What say you?


----------



## Sharon

RoseRed said:
			
		

> What say you?


Don't get her started.


----------



## RoseRed

Sharon said:
			
		

> Don't get her started.


----------



## Pete

Burn it......burn it.......burn it to da ground.


----------



## camily

I went to school with Officer James Thompson and he's black, so how can it be racism?


----------



## Pandora

camily said:
			
		

> I went to school with Officer James Thompson and he's black, so how can it be racism?




I was wondering when somebody was going to mention that.  I think another officer there is also black, but I'm sure the Lyles family will call them Uncle Toms.


----------



## aps45819

camily said:
			
		

> I went to school with Officer James Thompson and he's black, so how can it be racism?


If they're Republicans, they're no longer considered black.


----------



## SAHRAB

aps45819 said:
			
		

> If they're Republicans, they're no longer considered black.


----------



## Midnightrider

RoseRed said:
			
		

> What say you?


what is your point?


----------



## RoseRed

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> what is your point?



Since she is black, I wondered what her take is on all of this.


----------



## Midnightrider

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Since she is black, I figured we could rag on her.


thats what i thought


----------



## otter

camily said:
			
		

> I went to school with Officer James Thompson and he's black, so how can it be racism?



I thought the original arresting officer was black, but the deputy that shot the guy was white.


----------



## camily

otter said:
			
		

> I thought the original arresting officer was black, but the deputy that shot the guy was white.


Yes, that's right, I just meant that he was there and was part of the incident.


----------



## RoseRed

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> thats what i thought


That was so funny, I forgot to laugh.


----------



## RoseRed

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> thats what i thought



BTW... if you were referring to the BlackWhite thread, I made only one comment in the whole thread  http://forums.somd.com/showpost.php?p=1396491&postcount=41 so if you consider that giving her a hard time, you are overly sensitive.


----------



## Midnightrider

RoseRed said:
			
		

> BTW... if you were referring to the BlackWhite thread, I made only one comment in the whole thread  http://forums.somd.com/showpost.php?p=1396491&postcount=41 so if you consider that giving her a hard time, you are overly sensitive.


I was actually refering to you calling out one of the few black forumites in a thread about race, with you obvious supposition that she would have the "predictable black response" so that you could have a laugh.

not being overly sensitive, and i didn't even see the other thread.


----------



## Nickel

OldHillcrestGuy said:
			
		

> It just gets old hearing people trying to blame other people for there troubles.


I know these people, and had to live in their presence for almost a year.  When confronted with the slightest infraction (loitering in front of the buildings) they would get all up in arms and act like they were being singled out because of their race, when in fact it was because they were disrespectful and belligerent.  I can't tell you how many times I saw kids playing outside unsupervised.  All I have to say about the situation is that I'm glad there were no innocent bystanders that got hurt by the deceased's behavior.


----------



## RoseRed

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> I was actually refering to you calling out one of the few black forumites in a thread about race, with you obvious supposition that she would have the "predictable black response" so that you could have a laugh.
> 
> not being overly sensitive, and i didn't even see the other thread.



I was asking a serious question.  When have you ever seen me attack someone due to their race?  Please point out my errors.


----------



## AK-74me

he resisted arrest, pulled a gun, fired at police and was shot dead! 

Where is the problem?


----------



## Midnightrider

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I was asking a serious question.  When have you ever seen me attack someone due to their race?  Please point out my errors.






			
				rosered said:
			
		

> Lexi...
> 
> 
> 
> What say you?





			
				sharon said:
			
		

> don't get her started





			
				rosered said:
			
		

> :laughing:



yeah, how did i miss that that was a serious question, and not intended to make fun of lexi?


----------



## RoseRed

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> yeah, how did i miss that that was a serious question, and not intended to make fun of lexi?



So I asked her a question and responded to Sharon.  Yup, that makes me a racist.  Ya got me there.


----------



## Nupe2

You all don't understand...we black people are more racist than you white folks....We HATE Ni......s!  (see Chris Rock)


----------



## mainman

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> You all don't understand...we black people are more racist than you white folks....We HATE Ni......s! (see Chris Rock)




That's why I hide all my money in books....


----------



## Midnightrider

RoseRed said:
			
		

> So I asked her a question and responded to Sharon.  Yup, that makes me a racist.  Ya got me there.


i never said you were a racist, just asked what your point was when you called out one of the few black forumites on a thread with racist in the title.

not trying to have a pissing match rose. you are well come to your feelings, what ever they are.....


----------



## Nickel

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> You all don't understand...we black people are more racist than you white folks....We HATE Ni......s!  (see Chris Rock)


----------



## nomoney

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> i never said you were a racist, just asked what your point was when you called out one of the few black forumites on a thread with racist in the title.
> 
> not trying to have a pissing match rose. you are well come to your feelings, what ever they are.....


So if a title as the word racist in it, we're not allowed to ask the opinion of those of the opposite color of us - in the fear that we might be labled racist?   Just wondering for future reference


----------



## Midnightrider

nomoney said:
			
		

> So if a title as the word racist in it, we're not allowed to ask the opinion of those of the opposite color of us - in the fear that we might be labled racist?   Just wondering for future reference


try reading in context, its not that hard


----------



## RoseRed

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> i never said you were a racist, just asked what your point was when you called out one of the few black forumites on a thread with racist in the title.
> 
> not trying to have a pissing match rose. you are well come to your feelings, what ever they are.....



I asked a simple question and you seem to have blown it out of preportion by :fixing: my post.  I am curious as to what she thinks about it so I asked.  Why not address Sharon about her comment?


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Hold News4 accountable. Email them here http://www.nbc4.com/contactus/index.html

I sent them this.





> This story http://www.nbc4.com/news/8107831/detail.html is typical of bias in the media. You make no mention of the gun being recovered by the police. Why? Didn't it fit your "racist" agenda?
> 
> Wake up. People want news not junk bias passed off as news. We have the Internet and News4 is being ridiculed.


----------



## nomoney

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> try reading in context, its not that hard


I did read it in context, and that's exactly the way you're coming across.

So if there is a thread here about day laborers and I ask for a hispanic forumites opinion- would that be wrong in your eyes?


----------



## Midnightrider

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I asked a simple question and you seem to have blown it out of preportion by :fixing: my post.  I am curious as to what she thinks about it so I asked.  Why not address Sharon about her comment?


I'm not going to fight with you all day, you are welcome to your feelings, but we both know you were asking as a joke, and when sharon "got it" you laughed. Just think about it from the other side.


----------



## Sharon

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Why not address Sharon about her comment?


 Don't change the subject RR.


----------



## otter

Is it news that the dead man's family refuses to believe what happened? The WaPo has a story in todays edition that appears to me to just fan the flames. Correct me if I am wrong..Isn't it a *fact* that the dead guy had a gun and shot at the police officers? 

The story in the Post serves no purpose other than give delusional rantings by emotional family members and tries to stir up racial issues where, in my eyes, there are none. Stupid..


----------



## RoseRed

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> I'm not going to fight with you all day, you are welcome to your feelings, but we both know you were asking as a joke, and when sharon "got it" you laughed. Just think about it from the other side.



You are entitled to your misguided thoughts and ideas, no matter how off the mark you are.


----------



## nomoney

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> I'm not going to fight with you all day, you are welcome to your feelings, but we both know you were asking as a joke, and when sharon "got it" you laughed. Just think about it from the other side.


 
the joke about "don't get her started"  is not in reference to her color- it is in reference to the fact that she does not shut up.  Who now, is the one who formed an opinion based on skin color?


----------



## Tonio

camily said:
			
		

> I went to school with Officer James Thompson and he's black, so how can it be racism?


Excellent point. The level of distrust of authority in the black community is staggering. It's like many blacks are still living in 1936. No one deines that there is still racism out there, I don't think American society gets enough credit for the progress we have made. Would blacks have been considered for Secretary of State 70 years ago? I think it says a lot that Condi Rice is considered to be a serious contender for President in '08.


----------



## RoseRed

Sharon said:
			
		

> Don't change the subject RR.



Dear Sharon,

I must refrain for making any comment due to possible misconceptions.

Love,

RoseRed


----------



## Sharon

nomoney said:
			
		

> So if there is a thread here about day laborers and I ask for a hispanic forumites opinion- would that be wrong in your eyes?



Probably...because you already knew that the all black folks are on welfare.


----------



## otter

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> you called out one of the few black forumites on a thread with racist in the title....




Frankly, if RR hadn't done it, I would have. I have come to rely on Lexi to respond with her thoughts on a subject no matter how much crap she takes. I may not like some of her opinions but she does do an honest job of stating her views.


----------



## Sharon

nomoney said:
			
		

> the joke about "don't get her started"  is not in reference to her color- it is in reference to the fact that she does not shut up.  Who now, is the one who formed an opinion based on skin color?



TY.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

I think it was in the thread on the new TV show White Black or Black White or whatever it is that someone observed that the black man saw racism in almost everything even where no one else saw it. 

I think the society has come a long way. I also think that blacks perpetuate racism because they see it when none is intended. I think it is wrong to treat anyone differently because of race or sex.

I think forms and resumes for employment should not have any information about sex or race and the the first and middle names should only be initials. That way there would be little information regarding race or sex and selection could be done totally on merit.


----------



## nomoney

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> I think it was in the thread on the new TV show White Black or Black White or whatever it is that someone observed that the black man saw racism in almost everything even where no one else saw it.
> 
> I think the society has come a long way. I also think that blacks perpetuate racism because they see it when none is intended. I think it is wrong to treat anyone differently because of race or sex.
> 
> .


I agree with you, but I don't think it's just "blacks" that see racism in everything.  I think it's like that in all races.  I know there have been time where you as a white male have thought something was racist when it really wasn't.


----------



## RoseRed

otter said:
			
		

> Frankly, if RR hadn't done it, I would have. I have come to rely on Lexi to respond with her thoughts on a subject no matter how much crap she takes. I may not like some of her opinions but she does do an honest job of stating her views.



Thank you.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

otter said:
			
		

> Frankly, if RR hadn't done it, I would have. I have come to rely on Lexi to respond with her thoughts on a subject no matter how much crap she takes. I may not like some of her opinions but she does do an honest job of stating her views.




Y'all know she's going to post a short novel  but at least it will contain common sense and her honest opinion.  That's why we luv the girl.  Nupe is the same way and we luv him too (_except Air cuz Nupe is a better golfer_)


----------



## mainman

nomoney said:
			
		

> I agree with you, but I don't think it's just "blacks" that see racism in everything. I think it's like that in all races. I know there have been time where you as a white male have thought something was racist when it really wasn't.


Unfortunatly, I think we have been wired that way... I'm sure I have thought that and been wrong before...

Perception is reality...


----------



## vraiblonde

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> I also think that nutjobs like Midnightrider perpetuate racism because they see it when none is intended.


:fixed:

Midnight, I find you incredibly offensive.  I may not agree with Lexi a lot, but she is not some idiot who needs you to rush to her "defense".  She is perfectly capable of asking about Rose's comments if she felt clarification was needed.

I see you as one of those white supremacy liberals who think "poor little black people" cannot communicate for themselves and need some "better" person like yourself to rush in and fight what you perceive as "their battles" so you can wave your little flag and say, "See?  I loves me some black people, yes I surely do!"  

Lexi is not stupid.  You, on the other hand....


----------



## LexiGirl75

*:sigh:*

Thanks Midnight for having my back, that takes a lot of ballz on here. 

RoseRed, I must be honest and say that when I read your post to me I didn't feel that you cared 100% about what I thought. Which it is your choice to make fun of whoever or whatever you want. It's up to me not to feed into it. 

Sharon, I agree with your post except it's more than just me who gets started whenever I post on racism, so it's more accurate to say let's not get *IT * started. 

Otter thanks, and of course I was going to post after I got to the end of the thread. 

All I want to say is that I didn't hear much on this story and I haven't read any of the info on the links yet. 

If what I am understanding is correct that he had a gun and shot at an officer then it really is plain and simple. Even if he was retarded, inebriated, or high off heroin basically he posed a threat of death and to an officer at that. 

Nomoney, I won't just shut up? When have I ever summoned your or anyone else's attention to any post that I have created. Anyone who feels this way about my postings should just ignore my posts. To say that I "won't shut up" implies that I don't have a right to voice here on the forums and I would like to know what makes me posting here different from anyone else?

Nupe, you wrong for that...    I have that show on audio. But you are right, as I was reading the first few posts on here I was thinking, how these N's have made it bad for me yet again with starting this fragginackelbullsh!t.

Lastly, I want to be truthfully honest, on both sides of the b/w fence, Southern Maryland is extremely racial in everything and to me the entire tri-county is trapped in 1960's. None of the other counties deal with it like here, cops, football, car accidents, it's more serious than anyone is stating and regardless who is perpetuating it, the real concern is who is going to help put it to rest...


----------



## Chasey_Lane

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> Lastly, I want to be truthfully honest, on both sides of the b/w fence, Southern Maryland is extremely racial in everything and to me the entire tri-county is trapped in 1960's. None of the other counties deal with it like here, cops, football, car accidents, it's more serious than anyone is stating and regardless who is perpetuating it, the real concern is who is going to help put it to rest...


Extremely racial?    If you don't want to be killed, don't hijack a vehicle, rob a bank/store, and certainly don't attack a police officer.


----------



## mainman

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> Lastly, I want to be truthfully honest, on both sides of the b/w fence, Southern Maryland is extremely racial in everything and to me the entire tri-county is trapped in 1960's. None of the other counties deal with it like here, cops, football, car accidents, it's more serious than anyone is stating and regardless who is perpetuating it, the real concern is who is going to help put it to rest...


How old are you? Do you really believe the #### that you are shoveling, can you even smell it? Trapped in the 60's???


----------



## morganj614

mainman said:
			
		

> How old are you? Do you really believe the #### that you are shoveling, can you even smell it? Trapped in the 60's???



I saw that crapola 60's line and decided Lexi is very racist. Lexi, do you even remember the stuff that was going on in the 60's? I think not.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

mainman said:
			
		

> How old are you? Do you really believe the #### that you are shoveling, can you even smell it? Trapped in the 60's???


Sweetie, if this were the 60's, husbands would have dinner ready for them every evening.


----------



## Midnightrider

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> :fixed:
> 
> Midnight, I find you incredibly offensive.  I may not agree with Lexi a lot, but she is not some idiot who needs you to rush to her "defense".  She is perfectly capable of asking about Rose's comments if she felt clarification was needed.
> 
> I see you as one of those white supremacy liberals who think "poor little black people" cannot communicate for themselves and need some "better" person like yourself to rush in and fight what you perceive as "their battles" so you can wave your little flag and say, "See?  I loves me some black people, yes I surely do!"
> 
> Lexi is not stupid.  You, on the other hand....


what you dont know could fill the ocean. 

Keep up your smoking and drinking, definately proves youre the smart one


----------



## nomoney

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> Lastly, I want to be truthfully honest, on both sides of the b/w fence, Southern Maryland is extremely racial in everything and to me the entire tri-county is trapped in 1960's. None of the other counties deal with it like here, cops, football, car accidents, it's more serious than anyone is stating and regardless who is perpetuating it, the real concern is who is going to help put it to rest...


Can I just ask without starting a riot,  but what about footbal and car accidents in this county are racial


----------



## Mikeinsmd

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> Thanks Midnight
> RoseRed, I must be...
> Sharon, I agree....
> Otter thanks...
> Nomoney, I won't...
> Nupe, you wrong...


Another list I didn't make...


----------



## Chasey_Lane

nomoney said:
			
		

> Can I just ask without starting a riot,  but what about footbal and car accidents in this county are racial


Football is a racial sport.


----------



## vraiblonde

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> Thanks Midnight for having my back, that takes a lot of ballz on here.


Okay, I stand corrected:  you ARE an idiot who needs white supremacists like Midnightrider to stick up for you.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> Lastly, I want to be truthfully honest, on both sides of the b/w fence, Southern Maryland is extremely racial in everything and to me the *entire tri-county is trapped in 1960's*. None of the other counties deal with it like here, cops, football, car accidents, it's more serious than anyone is stating and regardless who is perpetuating it, the real concern is who is going to help put it to rest...


Are you serious? Were you here in the 60s? I was. There were separate entrances in many places for blacks and whites. There were some places that blacks were not allowed and there were signs posted to make it clear. There was an area of Leonardtown only a block from the Court house that a white person just did not go for fear of life. The Tri-county area is a far cry from the 60s.


----------



## RoseRed

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> RoseRed, I must be honest and say that when I read your post to me I didn't feel that you cared 100% about what I thought. Which it is your choice to make fun of whoever or whatever you want. It's up to me not to feed into it.
> 
> All I want to say is that I didn't hear much on this story and I haven't read any of the info on the links yet.



Lexi, I am not making fun.  After you have a chance to read the story, please let me know what you think.  

Do you agree with the family that it is a conspiracy:

"As black people, we have to say this -- we need to stick together. This county is corrupt," said William Cooper, Lyles' uncle. "This county needs to be investigated from inside out. This is a racist county."


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Another list I didn't make...


I didn't make it either.


----------



## aps45819

nomoney said:
			
		

> Can I just ask without starting a riot,  but what about car accidents in this county is racial


Those dayum black tires weren't doing what they were supposed to do.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> There was an area of Leonardtown only a block from the Court house that a white person just did not go for fear of life.


There's still plenty of those places around, though maybe not in Leonardtown.  What about The Legends on Naylor Road, or Republic Gardens in DC?  And what's the name of that place on Budds Creek Road, a little before Rt. 301?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> There's still plenty of those places around, though maybe not in Leonardtown.  What about The Legends on Naylor Road, or Republic Gardens in DC?  And what's the name of that place on Budds Creek Road, a little before Rt. 301?


There's also Acton Lane, Dog Patch, Seat Pleasant...


----------



## Pandora

Lexi, 

The tri-county area isn’t stuck in the 60’s period.  I can go anywhere in Charles County and feel like the center of an Oreo cookie and I can take offense to that if I let it. I was just at an office last week where all the workers were black and I stood and waited and waited for 20 minutes, and not one person in that office asked me if I needed anything.  Yet, a black women walked up behind me and was asked if she needed anything.  

Racism works both ways.  I notice my whiteness in a predominantly black area just like you may feel your blackness in a predominantly white area.   

This article wasn't about feeling "slighted" for your color; it was down right accusing the police of some conspiracy of racism and shooting a person for being black.  I commend 2A for the e-mail he sent and calling a spade a spade for feeding some racial media frenzy when there shouldn’t have been one in the 1st place. Mr. Lyles had a gun, fired 1st, and it cost him his life.  Black or white, whatever, the police did their job the way they were trained.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Pandora said:
			
		

> Lexi,
> 
> The tri-county area isn’t stuck in the 60’s period.  I can go anywhere in Charles County and feel like the center of an Oreo cookie and I can take offense to that if I let it. I was just at an office last week where all the workers were black and I stood and waited and waited for 20 minutes, and not one person in that office asked me if I needed anything.  Yet, a black women walked up behind me and was asked if she needed anything.
> 
> Racism works both ways.  I notice my whiteness in a predominantly black area just like you may feel your blackness in a predominantly white area.
> 
> This article wasn't about feeling "slighted" for your color; it was down right accusing the police of some conspiracy of racism and shooting a person for being black.  I commend 2A for the e-mail he sent and calling a spade a spade for feeding some racial media frenzy when there shouldn’t have been one in the 1st place. Mr. Lyles had a gun, fired 1st, and it cost him his life.  Black or white, whatever, the police did their job the way they were trained.


  Do you want some milk with your Oreo?


----------



## Tina2001aniT

Pandora said:
			
		

> Lexi,
> 
> The tri-county area isn’t stuck in the 60’s period. I can go anywhere in Charles County and feel like the center of an Oreo cookie and I can take offense to that if I let it. I was just at an office last week where all the workers were black and I stood and waited and waited for 20 minutes, and not one person in that office asked me if I needed anything. Yet, a black women walked up behind me and was asked if she needed anything.
> 
> Racism works both ways. I notice my whiteness in a predominantly black area just like you may feel your blackness in a predominantly white area.
> 
> This article wasn't about feeling "slighted" for your color; it was down right accusing the police of some conspiracy of racism and shooting a person for being black. I commend 2A for the e-mail he sent and calling a spade a spade for feeding some racial media frenzy when there shouldn’t have been one in the 1st place. Mr. Lyles had a gun, fired 1st, and it cost him his life. Black or white, whatever, the police did their job the way they were trained.


Excellent Post


----------



## Nickel

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Sweetie, if this were the 60's, husbands would have dinner ready for them every evening.


----------



## Nickel

Pandora said:
			
		

> Lexi,
> 
> The tri-county area isn’t stuck in the 60’s period.  I can go anywhere in Charles County and feel like the center of an Oreo cookie and I can take offense to that if I let it. I was just at an office last week where all the workers were black and I stood and waited and waited for 20 minutes, and not one person in that office asked me if I needed anything.  Yet, a black women walked up behind me and was asked if she needed anything.
> 
> Racism works both ways.  I notice my whiteness in a predominantly black area just like you may feel your blackness in a predominantly white area.
> 
> This article wasn't about feeling "slighted" for your color; it was down right accusing the police of some conspiracy of racism and shooting a person for being black.  I commend 2A for the e-mail he sent and calling a spade a spade for feeding some racial media frenzy when there shouldn’t have been one in the 1st place. Mr. Lyles had a gun, fired 1st, and it cost him his life.  Black or white, whatever, the police did their job the way they were trained.


  Discussion over, now let's all have some oreos.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Nickel said:
			
		

> Discussion over, now let's all have some oreos.


I don't like Oreos that much.  How about one of those cookies that Ikea sells in packages?  Those things are off the hook!


----------



## LexiGirl75

*Ut oh...*

Let me elaborate since I forget that when it comes to racial matters everything can be misinterpreted. I used the word "racial" because I only meant that these three counties still struggle with the relationship between white and black people. Racial not racist people. If I felt that it was racist here I wouldn't have came or stayed.  

So, by saying that it's trapped in the 60's I only meant the way people think not the physical acts. My gosh, aren't we talking about people thinking... The thread is not about a racial act, but about black people who *think * that the police shot a man because of race. Race is negatively focused on in Southern Maryland, the blacks think the whites are against them and the whites think the blacks need to stop thinking they are against them. Who's right, who's wrong... doesn't matter, let's just end the division. 

Of course people should not commit crimes of any kind on any level but they do and will continue to do so. The race card is old, but the thing is with no one actually trying to get racial tension under control it's going to continue like it is. Don't get me wrong there are still some racial acts going on but it's nothing like the 60's but if people can't get along then it will continue to be fueled and to what level?

MidnightRider was not sticking up for me as a "CaptainSaveANegro". He is a man that has taken the time to get to know me on this forum and while at times I do feel bombarded (as you can see from the result of one post) the last thing I need is someone bringing my name into something that just about everyone knows will end up dramatic.

I feel that Rose was inviting me to a pack of wolves while he was basically asking why would she do that to me (i.e what is her point). Like I said it took a lot of ballz for him to do that. It's ok for Rose to throw me in but when Midnight pulls me back there's a problem.


----------



## SAHRAB

Nickel said:
			
		

> Discussion over, now let's all have some oreos.




Then we can throw them at the Black Republican Senatorial candidate for Maryland

http://www.washingtontimes.com/metro/20051101-104932-4054r.htm

(its ok he's a black republican )


----------



## RoseRed

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> I feel that Rose was inviting me to a pack of wolves while he was basically asking why would she do that to me (i.e what is her point). Like I said it took a lot of ballz for him to do that. It's ok for Rose to throw me in but when Midnight pulls me back there's a problem.



Did you notice the part where HE changed my post and put words in my mouth?


----------



## Nickel

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I don't like Oreos that much.  How about one of those cookies that Ikea sells in packages?  Those things are off the hook!


 I loooove Oreos.  But I love those Ikea cookies too.  

 MiniMe wants a pug, but he calls them "Otis Dogs" (Milo and Otis).


----------



## LexiGirl75

nomoney said:
			
		

> Can I just ask without starting a riot,  but what about footbal and car accidents in this county are racial



The Pigskins had an incident that ended up with race thrown into it. As did the car accident on Great Mills Rd with the guy who was inebriated and not crossing at the light. 

I am getting from some of the posts that you all feel just because I am black I am on the black people's side. I look at situations and judge them for what they are. I don't start these threads I just post in them and not ever have I played the race card on here. 

Don't assume that I am thinking that in a situation such as this that I am taking up for the blacks. The black people said it was racist, if the guy shot at the cop, that says their mindsets are trapped in the 60's. I feel this is a huge problem here with blacks feeling this way and whites reacting to the accusations. 

My thing is when is it going to be dealt with... no one seems to want to touch it.


----------



## nomoney

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> The Pigskins had an incident that ended up with race thrown into it. As did the car accident on Great Mills Rd with the guy who was inebriated and not crossing at the light.
> 
> I am getting from some of the posts that you all feel just because I am black I am on the black people's side. I look at situations and judge them for what they are. I don't start these threads I just post in them and not ever have I played the race card on here.
> 
> Don't assume that I am thinking that in a situation such as this that I am taking up for the blacks. The black people said it was racist, if the guy shot at the cop, that says their mindsets are trapped in the 60's. I feel this is a huge problem here with blacks feeling this way and whites reacting to the accusations.
> 
> My thing is when is it going to be dealt with... no one seems to want to touch it.


So how do you propose those situations could have been handled differently? 


The pigskin thing was not really a thing of race, it was a thing of "location"  There were as many whites on that team as there were any other ethniticity.


----------



## vraiblonde

The Lexis and Midnightriders of the world do a hell of a lot more to perpetuate racial division than any Klanner ever dreamed of.

Lexi says:



> So, by saying that it's trapped in the 60's I only meant the way people think not the physical acts.


The only way you can determine what people "think" is by their actions.  Anything else is just conjecture and pure fantasy on your part.



> The thread is not about a racial act, but about black people who think that the police shot a man because of race.


So if black people are the racists, why do you defend them and insinuate that it's the white people that are the racists?  Do you feel that because someone is black, that gives them the right to commit a crime and suffer no repurcussion?

Because that's exactly how you come off.  And if anyone DARES to disagree with you, you pull out the old Al Sharpton defense and start calling them a racist.

And while you may be able to intimidate weaker-minded individuals with that tactic, it won't work with me, dear.


----------



## Midnightrider

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> I am getting from some of the posts that you all feel just because I am black I am on the black people's side. I look at situations and judge them for what they are. I don't start these threads I just post in them and not ever have I played the race card on here.


thats exactly where i was going with the "whats your point" comment.
Just like all republicans don't think the same, or all whites, neither do all "insert any race or nationality here"


----------



## LexiGirl75

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Lexi, I am not making fun.  After you have a chance to read the story, please let me know what you think.
> 
> Do you agree with the family that it is a conspiracy:
> 
> "As black people, we have to say this -- we need to stick together. This county is corrupt," said William Cooper, Lyles' uncle. "This county needs to be investigated from inside out. This is a racist county."



All I can say is that I just got here 17 months ago. After I moved here I got a lot of feed back about why I chose here (because people feel it's racist down there). I don't know who here all feels this way and I don't know what Southern MD use to be like. 

However, I will say that I have not found anyone to be racist towards me or my children. While I can tell that we aint all huggy huggy with each other I will say I feel there is still some discomfort, and for whatever reason. But, for the most part I believe that the majority of the accusations of conspiracy of whites against blacks are fabricated.

The only situation where I think it was found to be racist is the single family home development that was set on fire in Charles County. 

All it takes is one person to do or say something to set the b/w relationship back. The only difference is when it happens we don't blame each other as if we said or did these things.


----------



## Midnightrider

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> The Lexis and Midnightriders of the world do a hell of a lot more to perpetuate racial division than any Klanner ever dreamed of.



Maybe if you took your hood off people would take you more seriously


----------



## vraiblonde

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> not ever have I played the race card on here.


That is a blatant lie.  I remember well how you and Midnightrider jumped all over me because I didn't feel Coretta Scott King was important enough to warrant half-mast flags and Presidential funeral attendance.  Want me to bump the thread for you and refresh your memory?


----------



## vraiblonde

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> Maybe if you took your hood off people would take you more seriously


Yup - no race baiting here.


----------



## LexiGirl75

Because this was addressed to me, I am going to ask you where did I disagree with anything you stated below? I have always said that it goes both ways, I know black people down here who play the race card. But I also believe that people's feelings are there own. I believe what you stated about your recent position, I know people who would do that, not so much in a business place but yeah I do and if it happened in one of these three counties I can believe a group of black people all would do that to you. 

I am not trying to be funny but its a lot of racial tension in SoMd. 



			
				Pandora said:
			
		

> Lexi,
> 
> The tri-county area isn’t stuck in the 60’s period.  I can go anywhere in Charles County and feel like the center of an Oreo cookie and I can take offense to that if I let it. I was just at an office last week where all the workers were black and I stood and waited and waited for 20 minutes, and not one person in that office asked me if I needed anything.  Yet, a black women walked up behind me and was asked if she needed anything.
> 
> Racism works both ways.  I notice my whiteness in a predominantly black area just like you may feel your blackness in a predominantly white area.
> 
> This article wasn't about feeling "slighted" for your color; it was down right accusing the police of some conspiracy of racism and shooting a person for being black.  I commend 2A for the e-mail he sent and calling a spade a spade for feeding some racial media frenzy when there shouldn’t have been one in the 1st place. Mr. Lyles had a gun, fired 1st, and it cost him his life.  Black or white, whatever, the police did their job the way they were trained.


----------



## Toxick

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> I am getting from some of the posts that you all feel just because I am black I am on the black people's side.



First, I've never gone toe-to-toe with you on any issue, particularly this one - however I do feel the need to step in here and say something for the record.

I've never felt that you're on "the black people's side" because you're black.

I believe that you are on "the black people's side", because of many of the things you've written since you've entered the ruff-n-tumble of these here forums.



I've noticed a quite a bit of hypersensitivity in your posts (although not as intensely as I've seen in others), and that doesn't really bother me - however your refusal to acknowledge it (therefore eliminating any attempt at progress) does.



But hey - I'm all about freedom. I'm not trying to change your mind on how you feel - but I thought I'd try and dispel any false notion you might have about the source of people's perception of your beliefs.


----------



## RoseRed

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> All I can say is that I just got here 17 months ago. After I moved here I got a lot of feed back about why I chose here (because people feel it's racist down there). I don't know who here all feels this way and I don't know what Southern MD use to be like.
> 
> However, I will say that I have not found anyone to be racist towards me or my children. While I can tell that we aint all huggy huggy with each other I will say I feel there is still some discomfort, and for whatever reason. But, for the most part I believe that the majority of the accusations of conspiracy of whites against blacks are fabricated.
> 
> The only situation where I think it was found to be racist is the single family home development that was set on fire in Charles County.
> 
> All it takes is one person to do or say something to set the b/w relationship back. The only difference is when it happens we don't blame each other as if we said or did these things.



I have been here for 15 years, coming from the San Francisco Bay Area.  I was raised in a very diverse area, not just a predominantly black/white area.


----------



## LexiGirl75

nomoney said:
			
		

> So how do you propose those situations could have been handled differently?
> 
> 
> The pigskin thing was not really a thing of race, it was a thing of "location"  There were as many whites on that team as there were any other ethniticity.



While I agree with you my point is that just about anything can have the race card used in it down here. It's what happens and I know people whose children play on that team they said it was racial, I am not saying it was I am saying that this keeps happening. 

And, while I am sure it was whatever it was REALLY about, the race card was played. It's all I am saying.


----------



## sugarmama

Irthmom said:
			
		

> I can't believe race is being thrown into this.  The guy shot at the police.  Are we just supposed to sit back and let this happen.  I don't care if you are black, white, red, blue, yellow or green, if you break the law you get punished.  And if I was the officer and someone fired a gun at me you best believe I would shoot as well.
> 
> ...my two cents.



I can't understand how race can be thrown into this either... esp. when 99% of charles county is black. They think that the 10 white ppl that live there are out to get them. I think it's quite the other way around..... black ppl, IN GENERAL, are way more racist than white ppl.


----------



## vraiblonde

Toxick said:
			
		

> I've never felt that you're on "the black people's side" because you're black.
> 
> I believe that you are on "the black people's side", because of many of the things you've written since you've entered the ruff-n-tumble of these here forums.
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed a quite a bit of hypersensitivity in your posts (although not as intensely as I've seen in others), and that doesn't really bother me - however your refusal to acknowledge it (therefore eliminating any attempt at progress) does.
> 
> 
> 
> But hey - I'm all about freedom. I'm not trying to change your mind on how you feel - but I thought I'd try and dispel any false notion you might have about the source of people's perception of your beliefs.


FINALLY someone with some balls to say the truth.  

I'd hit you up for that but I just got you for an earlier post.


----------



## nomoney

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> While I agree with you my point is that just about anything can have the race card used in it down here. It's what happens and I know people whose children play on that team they said it was racial, I am not saying it was I am saying that this keeps happening.
> 
> And, while I am sure it was whatever it was REALLY about, the race card was played. It's all I am saying.


 
The race card is the easiest way to get ones way in my opinion.  I think it's such a taboo issue that as soon as anyone (no matter what race) throws the race card....then wham...nothing else matters-that's all it will be about.


----------



## LexiGirl75

I don't have any problem with people perceiving me as a racist or on the sides of black people for whatever reason. I am sensitive period, maybe people only pay attention when its about race because we are all sensitive to it. 



			
				Toxick said:
			
		

> First, I've never gone toe-to-toe with you on any issue, particularly this one - however I do feel the need to step in here and say something for the record.
> 
> I've never felt that you're on "the black people's side" because you're black.
> 
> I believe that you are on "the black people's side", because of many of the things you've written since you've entered the ruff-n-tumble of these here forums.
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed a quite a bit of hypersensitivity in your posts (although not as intensely as I've seen in others), and that doesn't really bother me - however your refusal to acknowledge it (therefore eliminating any attempt at progress) does.
> 
> 
> 
> But hey - I'm all about freedom. I'm not trying to change your mind on how you feel - but I thought I'd try and dispel any false notion you might have about the source of people's perception of your beliefs.


----------



## nomoney

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> I don't have any problem with people perceiving me as a racist or on the sides of black people for whatever reason. I am sensitive period, maybe people only pay attention when its about race because we are all sensitive to it.


I think they started perceiving you as that way as soon as they found out your skin color.  I think if they pictured you as white still they would just label you a democrat.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

sugarmama said:
			
		

> I can't understand how race can be thrown into this either... esp. when 99% of charles county is black. They think that the 10 white ppl that live there are out to get them. I think it's quite the other way around..... black ppl, IN GENERAL, are way more racist than white ppl.


Though this is a little old, you could still learn something from it.  Click me!


----------



## LexiGirl75

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> *I don't have any problem with people perceiving me as a racist or on the sides of black people for whatever reason. * I am sensitive period, maybe people only pay attention when its about race because we are all sensitive to it.



LET ME REPHRASE THIS...

Because people are going to and entitled to feel/think/believe whatever they want anyway.


----------



## eclark

Obvious the people given their opinion have never lived in charles county and do not know all of the details. I've lived here all my life and I've experience so much racism since elementary school,  it's all around us and it is not only white people who are racist. You have plenty of black people who come up in society and look down on others.  It is a sad fact to admit, but  racism is still very well alive in charles county today, and it does not just consist of your color, but your family history, and what area you grew up in. Every body trying to make these police out to be heroes like they were doing their job, but since when does a police man not search a  suspect upon exit of their vehicle, that should have been the first thing that was done (or was it done and no weapon was found on him), and when is a mother not allowed to identify her son's actual body, she was shown a picture of his face.  After all a police man is still a human being when they take their oath to serve and protect it does not turn off their human emotions and opinions. Johny was a very well loved and respected man and it is a great loss to many now that he is gone. I personally will always have a void in my heart, because well never see him alive again, and never hear his laugh.  The police are suspose to shoot to wound, not shoot to kill.


----------



## Toxick

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> I am sensitive period, maybe people only pay attention when its about race because we are all sensitive to it.






Perhaps - but I've never heard you expound at length on any other subject.
Maybe I'm just reading the wrong threads.


----------



## vraiblonde

eclark said:
			
		

> The police are suspose to shoot to wound, not shoot to kill.


If criminals are shooting to kill, so should the police.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

eclark said:
			
		

> and when is a mother not allowed to identify her son's actual body, she was shown a picture of his face.


Typically, the family will view a picture.  This is not something new.


----------



## MMDad

eclark said:
			
		

> Obvious the people given their opinion have never lived in charles county and do not know all of the details. I've lived here all my life and I've experience so much racism since elementary school,  it's all around us and it is not only white people who are racist. You have plenty of black people who come up in society and look down on others.  It is a sad fact to admit, but  racism is still very well alive in charles county today, and it does not just consist of your color, but your family history, and what area you grew up in. Every body trying to make these police out to be heroes like they were doing their job, but since when does a police man not search a  suspect upon exit of their vehicle, *that should have been the first thing that was done* (or was it done and no weapon was found on him), and when is a mother not allowed to identify her son's actual body, she was shown a picture of his face.  After all a police man is still a human being when they take their oath to serve and protect it does not turn off their human emotions and opinions. Johny was a very well loved and respected man and it is a great loss to many now that he is gone. I personally will always have a void in my heart, because well never see him alive again, and never hear his laugh.  *The police are suspose to shoot to wound, not shoot to kill*.


Yeah, let's just throw out the constitution and search people without probable cause.

The police are not "supposed to shoot to wound." Shooting someone is use of deadly force.

Go ahead and respect someone who drove drunk, crashed, passed out, carries a semi-automatic weapon, tried to shoot a cop (good thing he was too drunk to shoot straight.)


----------



## ylexot

eclark said:
			
		

> I've lived here all my life and I've experience so much racism since elementary school,  it's all around us and it is not only white people who are racist. You have plenty of black people who come up in society and look down on others.  It is a sad fact to admit, but  racism is still very well alive in charles county today, and it does not just consist of your color, but your family history, and what area you grew up in.


Psssst, that's not racism.  It is most likely a case of classism.


----------



## harleygirl

eclark said:
			
		

> Obvious the people given their opinion have never lived in charles county and do not know all of the details. I've lived here all my life and I've experience so much racism since elementary school,  it's all around us and it is not only white people who are racist. You have plenty of black people who come up in society and look down on others.  It is a sad fact to admit, but  racism is still very well alive in charles county today, and it does not just consist of your color, but your family history, and what area you grew up in. Every body trying to make these police out to be heroes like they were doing their job, but since when does a police man not search a  suspect upon exit of their vehicle, that should have been the first thing that was done (or was it done and no weapon was found on him), and when is a mother not allowed to identify her son's actual body, she was shown a picture of his face.  After all a police man is still a human being when they take their oath to serve and protect it does not turn off their human emotions and opinions. Johny was a very well loved and respected man and it is a great loss to many now that he is gone. I personally will always have a void in my heart, because well never see him alive again, and never hear his laugh.  The police are suspose to shoot to wound, not shoot to kill.



I beg to differ.  The use of _deadly_force is authorized in any law enforcement situation if you feel your life is in danger.  Look at the Arlington police officer 2 weeks ago that shot the passenger in the vehicle outside of IHOP.  Sad situation, but the police officer was doing what he was trained to do.


----------



## Sharon

eclark said:
			
		

> since when does a police man not search a  suspect upon exit of their vehicle, that should have been the first thing that was done



It's hard to search someone who is resisting...maybe he should've cooperated.


> At about 7:15 a.m. on March 18, officers were attempting to place Lyles under arrest for driving under the influence when he violently resisted and fired a shot from his handgun.


----------



## kwillia

eclark said:
			
		

> Every body trying to make these police out to be heroes like they were doing their job, but since when does a police man not search a  suspect upon exit of their vehicle, that should have been the first thing that was done


From my understanding they were attempting to handcuff him when he pulled a weapon. I would think it would much easier to serach a suspect, especially one that is resisting the police, once he had been handcuffed. I don't see where they did anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## Midnightrider

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Yup - no race baiting here.


who brought up the klan?


----------



## nomoney

eclark said:
			
		

> Obvious the people given their opinion have never lived in charles county and do not know all of the details. I've lived here all my life and I've experience so much racism since elementary school, it's all around us and it is not only white people who are racist. You have plenty of black people who come up in society and look down on others. It is a sad fact to admit, but racism is still very well alive in charles county today, and it does not just consist of your color, but your family history, and what area you grew up in.


that is not racism, that is what you call prejudice.




> Every body trying to make these police out to be heroes like they were doing their job,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not once have I heard any news stories trying to make this police officer out as a hero. Actually I've heard only the exact opposite. He was doing his job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but since when does a police man not search a suspect upon exit of their vehicle, that should have been the first thing that was done (or was it done and no weapon was found on him),
> 
> 
> 
> Normally, (i'm not a cop- nor have I ever been arrested- but I've seen it on tv.) don't they have to subdu(sp?) the person before they are able to search them? (i.e. handcuffs)? Or am I wrong on this?
> And are you insinuating that there was no gun at all? And that they made up the story just so they could shoot someone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and when is a mother not allowed to identify her son's actual body, she was shown a picture of his face. After all a police man is still a human being when they take their oath to serve and protect it does not turn off their human emotions and opinions.
> Johny was a very well loved and respected man and it is a great loss to many now that he is gone. I personally will always have a void in my heart, because well never see him alive again, and never hear his laugh. The police are suspose to shoot to wound, not shoot to kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure he was very well loved and respected. I'm also sorry that he made the bad choices he did that in turn got him killed. I'm also sorry for the policeman that has to fall asleep every night trying not to remember what it was like to kill someone simply because someone decided that trying to kill a policeman was better then being arrested for drunk driving.
> 
> And I would ask you, if you were in the policemans situation and was shot at, knowing you weren't being shot at with fake bullets, and knowing you're being shot at with the intent to kill-you'd probably take the kill shot too.
> 
> 
> Further more the simple fact that he was out drunk trying to drive makes him a sh!thead in my book. Drunk drivers are the same as murderers in my eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Pandora

eclark said:
			
		

> The police are suspose to shoot to wound, not shoot to kill.




That is not true.


----------



## nomoney

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> who brought up the klan?


ummm....you just did


----------



## Midnightrider

eclark said:
			
		

> but since when does a police man not search a  suspect upon exit of their vehicle, that should have been the first thing that was done (or was it done and no weapon was found on him)
> 
> The police are suspose to shoot to wound, not shoot to kill.


wrong on both counts....
the police will pull you out of the car to investigate a situation, but can not search you unless you agree to it, or they have cause to arrest you.

State police anyway are taught to only shoot to kill, never to wound. the theroy is they will have a lot less shootings if that is the standard.


----------



## Toxick

Enter Key + formatting =  good.

Huge block of unrelieved text = bad.




			
				eclark said:
			
		

> Obvious the people given their opinion have never lived in charles county and do not know all of the details.



Of course - this is the SOMD forums, after all. Nobody would know a thing about Charles County.




			
				eclark said:
			
		

> You have plenty of black people who come up in society and look down on others.  It is a sad fact to admit, but  racism is still very well alive in charles county today, and it does not just consist of your color, but your family history, and what area you grew up in.



Sounds more like "class warfare" than racism.




			
				eclark said:
			
		

> Every body trying to make these police out to be heroes like they were doing their job, but since when does a police man not search a  suspect upon exit of their vehicle, that should have been the first thing that was done




Through the mists of time...

Here we are Winter 1987. I've had my driver's license for a little more than a year. I'm driving home from BFE in St. Mary's County to my home in BFE Calvert. It's windy - the bridge wobbles - me, inexperienced driver tight-knuckled on the steering wheel, veers over the lines occasionally.

Just north of Tookie-Shays Liquor 'n' Smokes Happyfun-Shop, I get pulled over (I seem to remember that it was a black cop - but who really cares?) and the officer asks me to exit the vehicle. 

No search.

So to answer your question:
_since when does a police man not search a  suspect upon exit of their vehicle_

I am forced to answer: 1987.


Yer Welcome.





			
				eclark said:
			
		

> Johny was a very well loved and respected man and it is a great loss to many now that he is gone. I personally will always have a void in my heart, because well never see him alive again, and never hear his laugh.  The police are suspose to shoot to wound, not shoot to kill.




Sorry for your loss. 


I need to ask you though: if you and I have a gun pointed at each other, are you going to try and "wound" me, or kill me?


Nothing personal - but I'm going for the head-shot.


----------



## fddog

Pandora said:
			
		

> That is not true.


dead man can't testify


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> State police anyway are taught to only shoot to kill, never to wound. the theroy is they will have a lot less shootings if that is the standard.


And??  If you're in a situation where you have the po-po on your back, obviously you're not a model citizen.   But hey, if you don't like that thought, just think of it as population control.


----------



## oldman

eclark said:
			
		

> Obvious the people given their opinion have never lived in charles county and do not know all of the details. I've lived here all my life and I've experience so much racism since elementary school,  it's all around us and it is not only white people who are racist. You have plenty of black people who come up in society and look down on others.  It is a sad fact to admit, but  racism is still very well alive in charles county today, and it does not just consist of your color, but your family history, and what area you grew up in. Every body trying to make these police out to be heroes like they were doing their job, but since when does a police man not search a  suspect upon exit of their vehicle, that should have been the first thing that was done (or was it done and no weapon was found on him), and when is a mother not allowed to identify her son's actual body, she was shown a picture of his face.  After all a police man is still a human being when they take their oath to serve and protect it does not turn off their human emotions and opinions. Johny was a very well loved and respected man and it is a great loss to many now that he is gone. I personally will always have a void in my heart, because well never see him alive again, and never hear his laugh.  The police are suspose to shoot to wound, not shoot to kill.



You dear person are a racist.  I suggest before you post you get your facts in order.  He had a gun, he fired at the police, he deserved to die, the chief of police says he was not unknown to the force.  Yea, supposed to shoot to wound, pull a gun on me and see if I care where my bullet hits you.  I will miss his laugh also, but I'll also feel a lot safer knowing a piece of sh!t is no longer around to cause anyone else harm.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

eclark said:
			
		

> ...and when is a mother not allowed to identify her son's actual body, she was shown a picture of his face.


That is done in many jurisdictions.





			
				eclark said:
			
		

> ...  The police are suspose to shoot to wound, not shoot to kill.


No they are not. When they have to shoot, they shoot for center mass, the middle of the chest, heart. Bang - dead.


----------



## Midnightrider

nomoney said:
			
		

> ummm....you just did


not surprised you are confused, over taxing your last brain cell and all...


check post 113


----------



## Pandora

I think the family should announce the results of the blood test not only for the level of intoxication but to let the public know what drugs were or were not in his system at the time of death.    :shrug:


----------



## nomoney

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> not surprised you are confused, over taxing your last brain cell and all...
> 
> 
> check post 113


you my friend, need to learn how to debate a little better.  I have never called someone a moron or a dumbass within a debate.  Only ignorant people resort to that crap.


----------



## morganj614

A wounded suspect with a loaded gun can still shoot and kill. I would shoot to kill.


----------



## Tonio

nomoney said:
			
		

> that is not racism, that is what you call prejudice.


Stupid question--what is the difference between racism and race-based prejudice? I often hear the two terms thrown around like they're the same thing.



			
				Toxick said:
			
		

> Tookie-Shays Liquor 'n' Smokes Happyfun-Shop


Ask for it by name.


----------



## Midnightrider

nomoney said:
			
		

> you my friend, need to learn how to debate a little better.  I have never called someone a moron or a dumbass within a debate.  Only ignorant people resort to that crap.


you choose not to comprehend what you are reading and make false accusations


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Pandora said:
			
		

> I think the family should announce the results of the blood test not only for the level of intoxication but to let the public know what drugs were or were not in his system at the time of death.    :shrug:


Why would you think that poor guy was on drugs?  He was rational in his thinking and doing.  Geesh!


----------



## eclark

MMDad said:
			
		

> Yeah, let's just throw out the constitution and search people without probable cause.
> 
> The police are not "supposed to shoot to wound." Shooting someone is use of deadly force.
> 
> Go ahead and respect someone who drove drunk, crashed, passed out, carries a semi-automatic weapon, tried to shoot a cop (good thing he was too drunk to shoot straight.)




I will always respect him, he was not the monster that they are making him out to be. I know plenty of people that go out and Party (get drunk) on a friday night, he lived in oxon hill and did not try to drive drunk home, instead he parked out front us his aunts house and the weapon was never found on him and the police let him sit for 2hrs before calling an abulance they didn't care about his life. The media will only show so much but what about the eye witness that were there and told them he didn't have a gun.


----------



## nomoney

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> you choose not to comprehend what you are reading and make false accusations


I think they're getting read to start a penis enlargement forum, you should look into that.


----------



## Toxick

Tonio said:
			
		

> Stupid question--what is the difference between racism and race-based prejudice? I often hear the two terms thrown around like they're the same thing.



Not totally sure - but race-based prejudice is not always negative, whereas racism is always negative.


viz:

RB-Prejudice: All white people are honest upstanding people. All asian people are good at math. All black men have humongous s

Racism: All asian men have tiny s. All white people are cocaine-snorting degenerates. All black people steal.



Racism is a mere subset of race based prejudice.


----------



## nomoney

eclark said:
			
		

> I will always respect him, he was not the monster that they are making him out to be. I know plenty of people that go out and Party (get drunk) on a friday night, he lived in oxon hill and did not try to drive drunk home, instead he parked out front us his aunts house and the weapon was never found on him and the police let him sit for 2hrs before calling an abulance they didn't care about his life. The media will only show so much but what about the eye witness that were there and told them he didn't have a gun.


The reports say an ambulance was on the scene withint 4 min?  Besides he was dead, why did he need one anyways? :shrug:


----------



## Nickel

nomoney said:
			
		

> The reports say an ambulance was on the scene withint 4 min?


Yeah, but this person's friend's uncle's mom was there, and she said....


----------



## Chasey_Lane

eclark said:
			
		

> I know plenty of people that go out and Party (get drunk) on a friday night, he lived in oxon hill and did not try to drive drunk home, instead he parked out front us his aunts house and the weapon was never found on him and the police let him sit for 2hrs before calling an abulance they didn't care about his life. The media will only show so much but what about the eye witness that were there and told them he didn't have a gun.


The media reports differently.   He was parked up on a curb, almost hitting a building.  Officers gave him a field sobriety test in which he failed.  He brandished a gun upon arrest.  What part are you clueless about?


----------



## Pandora

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Why would you think that poor guy was on drugs?  He was rational in his thinking and doing.  Geesh!




Yeah silly me! 

That would be the first thing I would do if I ever got arrest, resist and rip out my gun and go a blazing.   


Just so you know --------------------->


----------



## nomoney

Tonio said:
			
		

> Stupid question--what is the difference between racism and race-based prejudice? I often hear the two terms thrown around like they're the same thing.


race-based prejudice is the same thing as racism isn't?  But I was always taught that to be biased towards anyone for anything but color  (ex.- looks, ignorance, amount of money, etc) was called being prejudice.  Being biased towards someone because of color alone is racism.


----------



## vraiblonde

eclark said:
			
		

> You have plenty of black people who come up in society and look down on others.  It is a sad fact to admit, but  racism is still very well alive in charles county today, and it does not just consist of your color, but your family history, and what area you grew up in.


In other words, if you are a black person who has "come up in society" and now look down on other blacks (say, ones who shoot at policemen), that makes you a racist?

Very interesting.  I did not know that.


----------



## FastCarsSpeed

eclark said:
			
		

> I will always respect him, he was not the monster that they are making him out to be. I know plenty of people that go out and Party (get drunk) on a friday night, he lived in oxon hill and did not try to drive drunk home, instead he parked out front us his aunts house and the weapon was never found on him and the police let him sit for 2hrs before calling an abulance they didn't care about his life. The media will only show so much but what about the eye witness that were there and told them he didn't have a gun.



Thats really funny.  So his car was not over the curb?  Also I take it since the officer was black that it was reversed discrimination?  Also they showed the time frame from when the man was shot until emergency personnel arrived which sounds like about 3.5 minutes and about 20 minutes before he was air lifted out so they could stabilize him for the trip.  In the heat of the moment it always seems longer then it actually is.  Also when there is a personal connection with someone sometimes events get scewed (sp).  as for the pulling the gun hey I wasnt there and I sure aint gonna speculate.  But they found his weapon and they have said it was fired in the altercation.  Let Internal affairs and the courts figure it out.  All I can say is that this whole country is dangerous and I have the utmost respect for our police officers cause I sure as hell couldnt do it for the little money they receive and the personea they have to deal with daily.  Lets be honest the guy was not an angel in the least bit.


----------



## Nickel

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> The media reports differently.   He was parked up on a curb, almost hitting a building.  Officers gave him a field sobriety test in which he failed.  He brandished a gun upon arrest.  What part are you clueless about?


 And, in addition:



> Police recovered a semi-automatic handgun from the scene.



So apparantly someone's not telling the truth.


----------



## Midnightrider

nomoney said:
			
		

> I think they're getting read to start a penis enlargement forum, you should look into that.


get debating form there

BTW, bigger than john holmes


----------



## eclark

No false acquisition, these are things that the police won't tell the public, but regardless justice will be served. The eyes of God are always watching, and so is the streets. You can not do any thing with out at least some one watching you.  Thank God for nosey people, it was people watching from the time Johny parked, it wasn't a routine check that made the police come, they were called when they saw his car, and they never stopped watching.


----------



## SAHRAB

eclark said:
			
		

> The police are suspose to shoot to wound, not shoot to kill.




What a crock of Shiat, a Police officer is trained to fire at the largest mass of body.  

this isnt Hollywood, you dont "wing" the offender, the fact that "Poor wittle Well Loved Johny" sarcasm pulled out a gun on a Police officer shows his willingness to put others in harms way. (if he would shoot a cop, what would prevent "little" johnny from shooting a 75 year old who cut him off on 301?).  if they just wounded "little" johnny he would still be capable of killing the officers on the scene.

If the story pans out that "little" johnny had a weapon and pulled it out, which IS the prevailing theory, then good riddance to this piece of crap.  

those 2 officers have a world of hurt on them right now (as your assinine post stated, they are humans and they did just kill someone) but they deserver any honest citizens support!

Well loved and a great loss? to who?  what kind of person idolizes garbage like that?


----------



## nomoney

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> get debating form there


is that so the minorities will understand you? 



> BTW, bigger than john holmes


TMI dude.  But I'm sure your boyfriend is glad. :highfive:


----------



## Chasey_Lane

eclark said:
			
		

> they were called when they saw his car, and they never stopped watching.


McFly?  Wouldn't you make a report if you saw a man parked outside your building in the middle of the night?  Hello, anyone there??


----------



## Nickel

eclark said:
			
		

> and they never stopped watching.


I'm sure that's true.  After all, they didn't see or hear the gun, right?  The gun that the police found?


----------



## 2ndAmendment

eclark said:
			
		

> No false acquisition, these are things that the police won't tell the public, but regardless justice will be served. The eyes of God are always watching, and so is the streets. You can not do any thing with out at least some one watching you.  Thank God for nosey people, it was people watching from the time Johny parked, it wasn't a routine check that made the police come, they were called when they saw his car, and they never stopped watching.


To quote SAHRAB, "What a crock of Shiat".


----------



## meangirl

eclark said:
			
		

> No false acquisition, these are things that the police won't tell the public, but regardless justice will be served. The eyes of God are always watching, and so is the streets. You can not do any thing with out at least some one watching you. Thank God for nosey people, it was people watching from the time Johny parked, it wasn't a routine check that made the police come, they were called when they saw his car, and they never stopped watching.


You're one of the ones who painted RIP on that other cops house there, aren't you??


----------



## nomoney

eclark said:
			
		

> No false acquisition, these are things that the police won't tell the public, but regardless justice will be served. The eyes of God are always watching, and so is the streets. You can not do any thing with out at least some one watching you. Thank God for nosey people, it was people watching from the time Johny parked, it wasn't a routine check that made the police come, they were called when they saw his car, and they never stopped watching.


 
guess what, someone was watching the white boy in the ihop parking lot getting shot too.  I don't see any big hoopla from the "national aliance for whitey's" getting all up in arms about it?   Why you may ask?  No, he didn't have a gun, no he wasn't even driving the car, and hell, his part of the check was probably only 10$.  But most people with common scence know that sometimes sh1t happens.  Especially if you hang with the wrong crowd, drink, do drugs, or heck even walk out from paying for your pancakes.  There are always consequences.  Those with any right mind know there are coonsequences, some worse then others.  That's life. Get over it-deal with it-learn from it.


----------



## eclark

That's your opinion, it's sad to see ignorance prevail.  This boy wasn't some hood thug, that was out here just going around getting into trouble, but that's what charles county wants you to believe, it's easier to justify it that way.  This boy did not bother people,  he was one of those types that always wanted to see the next person smile, he was always smiling, always given to those that didn't have, all children loved him, he'd take his last $20.00 and buy ice cream for the neighbor hood children.  He was not the person so many of you have made your mind up on and only time will tell, because what's done in the dark will come to light and laplata simply ####ed up this time.


----------



## SAHRAB

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> To quote SAHRAB, "What a crock of Shiat".





HOLY CRAP i was quoated by 2A


lol


----------



## Midnightrider

nomoney said:
			
		

> is that so the minorities will understand you?



no prujudice there, huh?

you should really look at your last post before you start slamming people over spelling:


			
				nomoney said:
			
		

> I think they're getting read to start a penis enlargement forum, you should look into that.


so i guess it was so yu culd undrstand




			
				nomoney said:
			
		

> TMI dude.  But I'm sure your boyfriend is glad. :highfive:


and to think i didn't make the "you didn't think it was so small when it was in your ...." joke

oh, and if you keep making me laugh, i'm going to have a hard time fighting with you for the rest of the day :laughing:


----------



## nomoney

eclark said:
			
		

> That's your opinion, it's sad to see ignorance prevail. This boy wasn't some hood thug, that was out here just going around getting into trouble, but that's what charles county wants you to believe, it's easier to justify it that way. This boy did not bother people, he was one of those types that always wanted to see the next person smile, he was always smiling, always given to those that didn't have, all children loved him, he'd take his last $20.00 and buy ice cream for the neighbor hood children. He was not the person so many of you have made your mind up on and only time will tell, because what's done in the dark will come to light and laplata simply ####ed up this time.


so he's never been arrested?


----------



## oldman

sugarmama said:
			
		

> I can't understand how race can be thrown into this either... esp. when 99% of charles county is black. They think that the 10 white ppl that live there are out to get them. I think it's quite the other way around..... black ppl, IN GENERAL, are way more racist than white ppl.



Whoa Mama, where the heck did you come up with 99% of charles county is black.  Even if you're basing that on the crime reports you're still way off.  Believe me, I do not represent one per cent of the white poplulation in this county.  Neither do I believe that there is any more racism here than anywhere else.  I wish there was none anywhere, but unfortunately it exists.


----------



## RoseRed

nomoney said:
			
		

> so he's never been arrested?



Where is the link to find peoples records?


----------



## nomoney

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> no prujudice there, huh?


no, no "prujudice"  that would be racist. 


> you should really look at your last post before you start slamming people over spelling:
> 
> so i guess it was so yu culd undrstand


I can't spell-I'm disabled with a mild form of never paid attention in english class lexia.



> and to think i didn't make the "you didn't think it was so small when it was in your ...." joke
> 
> oh, and if you keep making me laugh, i'm going to have a hard time fighting with you for the rest of the day :laughing:


I'm sorry I'll stop.


----------



## nomoney

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Where is the link to find peoples records?


 
http://casesearch.courts.state.md.us/inquiry/inquiry-index.jsp


----------



## vraiblonde

eclark said:
			
		

> That's your opinion, it's sad to see ignorance prevail.  This boy wasn't some hood thug, that was out here just going around getting into trouble, but that's what charles county wants you to believe, it's easier to justify it that way.  This boy did not bother people,  he was one of those types that always wanted to see the next person smile, he was always smiling, always given to those that didn't have, all children loved him, he'd take his last $20.00 and buy ice cream for the neighbor hood children.  He was not the person so many of you have made your mind up on and only time will tell, because what's done in the dark will come to light and laplata simply ####ed up this time.


Has anyone ever noticed that any time a black kid gets gunned down during the commission of a crime, that's not the REAL him?  The REAL him was a choir boy who gave his last dime to buy little kids ice cream, loved his mother and volunteered for local charities.

And it's ALWAYS some conspiracy with the lying police who just made stuff up out of the blue to justify killing young black men.

Amazing....


----------



## RoseRed

nomoney said:
			
		

> http://casesearch.courts.state.md.us/inquiry/inquiry-index.jsp


Thanks.


----------



## SAHRAB

nomoney said:
			
		

> http://casesearch.courts.state.md.us/inquiry/inquiry-index.jsp




d@mn anyone know Jonathan Lyles middle name?


----------



## nomoney

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Where is the link to find peoples records?


if his sister patina's middle name is shamika, she aint no angle her self.


----------



## kwillia

SAHRAB said:
			
		

> d@mn anyone know Jonathan Lyles middle name?


You don't need middle name for the search. He was 22... you can do the math to match based on birth year.


----------



## SAHRAB

nomoney said:
			
		

> if his sister patina's middle name is shamika, she aint no angle her self.




she's not Angel either


ding!


----------



## nomoney

SAHRAB said:
			
		

> she's not Angel either
> 
> 
> ding!


 
no I meant angle, you know -she aint a 90 degree-er either ... 



shutup.


----------



## Midnightrider

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever noticed that any time a black kid gets gunned down during the commission of a crime, that's not the REAL him?  The REAL him was a choir boy who gave his last dime to buy little kids ice cream, loved his mother and volunteered for local charities.
> 
> And it's ALWAYS some conspiracy with the lying police who just made stuff up out of the blue to justify killing young black men.
> 
> Amazing....


what is amazing is that you can't see that everything up till the last sentence could be said about anybody, doesn't have to be a black kid.

I have never heard a parent black, white or otherwise say "yeah, i knew somehing like this was going to happen, my kid was the most dangerous peice of S out there and its good he got what was coming to him"


----------



## bresamil

kwillia said:
			
		

> You don't need middle name for the search. He was 22... you can do the math to match based on birth year.


He's not there for Charles or PG.  Unless of course he was arrested at the age of 4 or I'm totally mispelling his name.


----------



## SAHRAB

kwillia said:
			
		

> You don't need middle name for the search. He was 22... you can do the math to match based on birth year.



Does the CR in the Case Type column mean criminal???  have to find out what my sister did.... I'm telling mom!!!!


----------



## kwillia

SAHRAB said:
			
		

> Does the CR in the Case Type column mean criminal???  have to find out what my sister did.... I'm telling mom!!!!


 Just click on the case number link and more details will appear.


----------



## SAHRAB

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> what is amazing is that you can't see that everything up till the last sentence could be said about anybody, doesn't have to be a black kid.
> 
> I have never heard a parent black, white or otherwise say "yeah, i knew somehing like this was going to happen, my kid was the most dangerous peice of S out there and its good he got what was coming to him"




I can understand a parent being duped by their kids, none want to think their child is Dahmler.  

But i'm assuming eclark isnt Poor Wittle Johnny's mother/father


----------



## Angel

eclark said:
			
		

> That's your opinion, it's sad to see ignorance prevail.  This boy wasn't some hood thug, that was out here just going around getting into trouble, but that's what charles county wants you to believe, it's easier to justify it that way.  This boy did not bother people,  he was one of those types that always wanted to see the next person smile, he was always smiling, always given to those that didn't have, all children loved him, he'd take his last $20.00 and buy ice cream for the neighbor hood children.  He was not the person so many of you have made your mind up on and only time will tell, because what's done in the dark will come to light and laplata simply ####ed up this time.


I still don't understand how you can blame the entire county and then blame the town of LaPlata.  I grew up in Charles.  I went to school with people of all races.  I do not recall there being an issue with race when I was growing up.  It's only an issue if you make it an issue and apparently you have already decided that is what it is.  I don't care if the guy was a freaking Angel all of his life, he apparently had issues that night and regardless if I am a cop or not, if the guy tried to pop a cap in my a$$ I would sure as hell not have a problem firing back on him.


----------



## SAHRAB

kwillia said:
			
		

> Just click on the case number link and more details will appear.





OOooh she's gonna get in trouble.. d@mn this is a kewl tool


----------



## nomoney

bresamil said:
			
		

> He's not there for Charles or PG. Unless of course he was arrested at the age of 4 or I'm totally mispelling his name.


unless his middle name is zacharias...there's tons of crap for him, drugs, handgun in vehicle, assault, etc...his bday is 2-20-82 though. :shrug:


----------



## aps45819

eclark said:
			
		

> That's your opinion, it's sad to see ignorance prevail.  This boy wasn't some hood thug, that was out here just going around getting into trouble, but that's what charles county wants you to believe, it's easier to justify it that way.  This boy did not bother people,  he was one of those types that always wanted to see the next person smile, he was always smiling, always given to those that didn't have, all children loved him, he'd take his last $20.00 and buy ice cream for the neighbor hood children.  He was not the person so many of you have made your mind up on and only time will tell, because what's done in the dark will come to light and laplata simply ####ed up this time.


 Let's see, he was a convicted drug dealer. Is that how he put smiles on people's faces?
 He drove around so drunk he "parked" his car in somebody's front yard. You seem to think it's OK to do that, but it bothers me.
 He was carrying a conceled weapon and attempted to kill a policeman. That also bothers me.
 Evidently it also bothered the police.


----------



## Nickel

nomoney said:
			
		

> unless his middle name is zacharias...there's tons of crap for him, drugs, handgun in vehicle, assault, etc...his bday is 2-20-82 though. :shrug:


 That should be right, I read that this guy is 24, not 22.


----------



## bresamil

nomoney said:
			
		

> unless his middle name is zacharias...there's tons of crap for him, drugs, handgun in vehicle, assault, etc...his bday is 2-20-82 though. :shrug:


Maybe they got his age wrong and he's 24, not 22.   Then the profile would fit.


----------



## kwillia

Nickel said:
			
		

> That should be right, I read that this guy is 24, not 22.


News4 reported that he was 22. If he is indeed 24... then he has recked up quite a few charges over the years and I'm not sure why he shouldn't be classified as a 'thug'...:shrug:


----------



## vraiblonde

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> I have never heard a parent black, white or otherwise say "yeah, i knew somehing like this was going to happen, my kid was the most dangerous peice of S out there and its good he got what was coming to him"


Jeffrey Dahmer's parents - no excuses

In fact, there are many cases I could pull up where the parents didn't try and excuse their criminal kid's behavior, or try to pretend it was some big police conspiracy.

However, I also remember the Central Park jogger, and how suddenly the boys that beat and raped her were all fine young men from loving, caring, upstanding families.

And I remember how the young men that tried to mug Bernhard Goetz were all choirboys as well.

Now we get the family and friends of Saint Jonathan Lyles doing the exact same thing.

That's one hell of a coincidence, pal.


----------



## SAHRAB

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Jeffrey Dahmer's parents - no excuses
> 
> In fact, there are many cases I could pull up where the parents didn't try and excuse their criminal kid's behavior, or try to pretend it was some big police conspiracy.
> 
> However, I also remember the Central Park jogger, and how suddenly the boys that beat and raped her were all fine young men from loving, caring, upstanding families.
> 
> And I remember how the young men that tried to mug Bernhard Goetz were all choirboys as well.
> 
> Now we get the family and friends of Saint Jonathan Lyles doing the exact same thing.
> 
> That's one hell of a coincidence, pal.



Vrai,
are we allowed to post Jonathan Zachary Lyles cases on here? it is public info


----------



## bresamil

Okay some say BD 2-20-81 and some say 2-20-82.  Crap! I may end up having to apologize to JPC about correct records.








Oh, wait a minute, his records had mug shots. :whew:  That was close.


----------



## vraiblonde

SAHRAB said:
			
		

> Vrai,
> are we allowed to post Jonathan Zachary Lyles cases on here? it is public info


Of course.  It's a matter of public record and already on the internet.


----------



## nomoney

SAHRAB said:
			
		

> Vrai,
> are we allowed to post Jonathan Zachary Lyles cases on here? it is public info


if you do, notice the one's where there is a jonathon z lyles with the birth date 2/20/81 also. too big of a coinky dink if you ask me-it's got to be the same guy and either is a typo-or he was lying to the cops about age.


----------



## SAHRAB

bresamil said:
			
		

> Okay some say BD 2-20-81 and some say 2-20-82.  Crap! I may end up having to apologize to JPC about correct records.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wait a minute, his records had mug shots. :whew:  That was close.




Yeah i saw that, but they have the same Month Day, could be an error in what the HORRIBLY RACIST sasrcasm Officer entered in the system


----------



## eclark

I don't have to spray paint a house, I was brought up better than that, but I have been steretyped all my life because were I was brought up at, and the prejudice that still lies in charles county could never be explained to the out sider looking in and I don't have to try to justify and explain the type of person Johny was.  The truth will prevail when it's a sad and done.


----------



## kwillia

Yeah he was an angel alright...
enter "Lyles" "j" "z"  and chose Charles county... 

http://casesearch.courts.state.md.us/inquiry/inquirySearch.jis


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:
			
		

> not sure why he shouldn't be classified as a 'thug'...


Because he smiled and bought kids ice cream.  What part of that don't you understand?


----------



## SAHRAB

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Of course.  It's a matter of public record and already on the internet.



http://casesearch.courts.state.md.u...s?caseId=1P00022282&loc=17&detailLoc=CRIMINAL



> Court System: District Court of Maryland - Criminal System
> Case Number: 1P00022282Case Status:CLOSED
> Case Disposition: JURY TRIAL PRAYED
> Case Type: CRIMINAL
> Tracking Number: 980001396474
> Issued Date: 04/10/2000
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Defendant Name:LYLES, JONATHAN ZACHARIAS
> City:WALDORF State:MDDOB:02/20/1981
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Charge No: 001CJIS Code:1 0573
> Description: CDS: *P0SSESSION-MARIHUANA *


----------



## Nickel

kwillia said:
			
		

> News4 reported that he was 22. If he is indeed 24... then he has recked up quite a few charges over the years and I'm not sure why he shouldn't be classified as a 'thug'...:shrug:


 Somd.com news headlines have him at 24.  I remember Vrai saying their information comes straight from the horse's mouth, whereas we already know NBC4 reported their news based on hearsay.


----------



## bresamil

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Because he smiled and bought kids ice cream.  What part of that don't you understand?


So did Charles Manson.


----------



## SAHRAB

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Of course.  It's a matter of public record and already on the internet.



http://casesearch.courts.state.md.u...s?caseId=1P00039684&loc=17&detailLoc=CRIMINAL



> Court System: District Court of Maryland - Criminal System
> Case Number: 1P00039684Case Status:CLOSED
> Case Disposition: FORWARDED TO CIRCUIT COURT
> Case Type: CRIMINAL
> Tracking Number: 000001899133
> Issued Date: 04/27/2004
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Defendant Name:LYLES, JONATHAN Z
> City:TEMPLE HILLS State:MDDOB:02/20/1981
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Charge No: 001CJIS Code:1 0233
> Description: *CDS POSS W/INT TO DIST *
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Charge No: 002CJIS Code:4 3550
> Description: *CDSOSSESS-NOT MARIHUANA  *
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Charge No: 003CJIS Code:5 3550
> Description: *CDSOSS PARAPHERNALIA  *
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Charge No: 004CJIS Code:1 0690
> Description: *FALSE STMT TO PEACE OFFICER  *



_(CDS=Controlled Dangerous Substance) _


----------



## SAHRAB

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Of course.  It's a matter of public record and already on the internet.



http://casesearch.courts.state.md.u...s?caseId=2E00275459&loc=20&detailLoc=CRIMINAL



> Court System: District Court of Maryland - Criminal System
> Case Number: 2E00275459Case Status:CLOSED
> Case Disposition: FORWARDED TO CIRCUIT COURT
> Case Type: CRIMINAL
> Tracking Number: 056071123430
> Issued Date: 12/16/2005
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Defendant Name:LYLES, JONATHAN Z
> City:OXON HILL State:MDDOB:02/20/1981
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Charge No: 001CJIS Code:1 0233
> Description: *CDS POSS W/INT TO DIST  *



_(CDS=Controlled Dangerous Substance) _


----------



## SAHRAB

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Of course.  It's a matter of public record and already on the internet.



http://casesearch.courts.state.md.u...s?caseId=4P00019548&loc=17&detailLoc=CRIMINAL



> Court System: District Court of Maryland - Criminal System
> Case Number: 4P00019548Case Status:CLOSED
> Case Disposition: JURY TRIAL PRAYED
> Case Type: CRIMINAL
> Tracking Number: 991001626274
> Issued Date: 08/25/1999
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Defendant Name:LYLES, JONATHAN ZACHARIAS
> City:WALDORF State:MDDOB:02/20/1981
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Charge No: 001CJIS Code:1 1415
> Description: *ASSAULT-SEC DEGREE  *


----------



## vraiblonde

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> what is amazing is that you can't see that everything up till the last sentence could be said about anybody, doesn't have to be a black kid.


In fact, Midnight, I can pull you up dozens, if not hundreds, of cases where a black defendent or his family has accused the police that arrested/shot him of "racism" and other misdeeds to pretend that said criminal was innocent.

I challenge you to find me one case - just one - where a white defendent has accused cops of racism and conspiracy.


----------



## SAHRAB

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Of course.  It's a matter of public record and already on the internet.



http://casesearch.courts.state.md.u...s?caseId=6P00020719&loc=17&detailLoc=CRIMINAL



> Court System: District Court of Maryland - Criminal System
> Case Number: 6P00020719Case Status:CLOSED
> Case Disposition: FORWARDED TO CIRCUIT COURT
> Case Type: CRIMINAL
> Tracking Number: 991001964245
> Issued Date: 12/09/1999
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Defendant Name:LYLES, JONATHAN ZACHARIAS
> City:WALDORF State:MDDOB:02/20/1981
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Charge No: 001CJIS Code:1 1420
> Description: *ASSAULT-FIRST DEGREE*
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Charge No: 002CJIS Code:1 1415
> Description: *ASSAULT-SEC DEGREE  *
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Charge No: 003CJIS Code:1 5299
> Description: *HGV USE/FEL-VIOL CRIME  *


----------



## kwillia

SAHRAB said:
			
		

> http://casesearch.courts.state.md.u...s?caseId=2E00275459&loc=20&detailLoc=CRIMINAL
> 
> 
> 
> _(CDS=Controlled Dangerous Substance) _


Looks like he was handing out more than ice cream.


----------



## Pandora

kwillia said:
			
		

> Yeah he was an angel alright...
> enter "Lyles" "j" "z"  and chose Charles county...
> 
> http://casesearch.courts.state.md.us/inquiry/inquirySearch.jis




So is his sister.


----------



## oldman

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> My thing is when is it going to be dealt with... no one seems to want to touch it.



I think this thread is dealing with.  Some express rash feelings initially but I really do hope and think that given time a better understanding comes about. Your input can and will open some eyes and I wish for you to only take it that way.  I grew up in an era where racism was the thing, then got to know the real world.  To this day I judge blacks and whites based upon their individual  character and not their color.  I am a much better person for it.  Treat me as a fellow human being and I will gladly return the favor.


----------



## meangirl

eclark said:
			
		

> I don't have to spray paint a house, I was brought up better than that, but I have been steretyped all my life because were I was brought up at, and the prejudice that still lies in charles county could never be explained to the out sider looking in and I don't have to try to justify and explain the type of person Johny was. The truth will prevail when it's a sad and done.


 
I am not an outsider looking in.  I live in Charles too and have all my life.  Since you said way back when that there are always witnesses to these racial things, that KNOW the truth, I am asking if you know who spray painted that cops house?  He had nothing to do with that shooting yet someone felt the need to "send a message."   (I also didn't mention "spray paint" in my previous post so you obviously know something about it)


----------



## vraiblonde

Nickel said:
			
		

> Somd.com news headlines have him at 24.  I remember Vrai saying their information comes straight from the horse's mouth, whereas we already know NBC4 reported their news based on hearsay.


Right - our news stories come straight from the cops that worked the case, no reporter involved.  They simply send us the arrest/incident report and we post it.


----------



## SAHRAB

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Of course.  It's a matter of public record and already on the internet.



http://casesearch.courts.state.md.us/inquiry/inquiryDetail.jis?caseId=08K00000980&loc=64&detailLoc=K



> Court System: Circuit Court of Charles County - Criminal System
> Title: State of Maryland vs Jonathan Zacharias Lyles
> Case Number: 08K00000980Case Status:Reopened/Active
> Case Type: Indictment
> Filing Date: 11/13/2000
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Defendant Name:Lyles, Jonathan Zacharias
> City:WaldorfState:MDDOB:02/20/1982
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Charge No: 1CJIS Code:1 0233Statute:27.286
> Description: *Cds Possess With Intent To Distribute *
> Disposition: Guilty
> Disposition Date: 10/19/2004
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Charge No: 2CJIS Code:1 0233Statute:27.286
> Description: *Cds Possess With Intent To Distribute*
> Disposition: Merged
> Disposition Date: 10/19/2004
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Charge No: 3CJIS Code:1 0573Statute:27.287.(a)
> Description: *Cds: Possession-Marihuana *
> Disposition: Nolle Prosequi
> Disposition Date: 05/25/2001
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Charge No: 4CJIS Code:4 3550Statute:27.287.(a)
> Description: *Cdsossess-Not Marihuana *
> Disposition: Nolle Prosequi
> Disposition Date: 05/25/2001
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Charge No: 5CJIS Code:6 3600Statute:27.554
> Description: *Unnatural Or Perverted Practice * _*WTH?*_
> Disposition: Nolle Prosequi
> Disposition Date: 05/25/2001


----------



## SAHRAB

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Of course.  It's a matter of public record and already on the internet.



http://casesearch.courts.state.md.us/inquiry/inquiryDetail.jis?caseId=08K03001190&loc=64&detailLoc=K



> Court System: Circuit Court of Charles County - Criminal System
> Title: State of Maryland vs Jonathan Z Lyles
> Case Number: 08K03001190Case Status:Closed/Inactive
> Case Type: Jury Trial-Criminal
> Filing Date: 11/26/2003
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Defendant Name:Lyles, Jonathan Z
> City:Oxon HillState:MDDOB:02/20/1982
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Charge No: 1CJIS Code:1 5212Statute:CR.4.203
> Description: *Wear, Carry And Transport Handgun Upon Their Person* _*HMM HAD A GUN THAT TIME ALSO * _
> Disposition: Guilty
> Disposition Date: 10/19/2004
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Charge No: 2CJIS Code:1 0573Statute:CR.5.601.(c)(2)
> Description: *Cds: Possession-Marihuana*
> Disposition: Nolle Prosequi
> Disposition Date: 10/19/2004


----------



## SAHRAB

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Of course.  It's a matter of public record and already on the internet.



http://casesearch.courts.state.md.us/inquiry/inquiryDetail.jis?caseId=08K03001194&loc=64&detailLoc=K



> Court System: Circuit Court of Charles County - Criminal System
> Title: State of Maryland vs Jonathan Z Lyles
> Case Number: 08K03001194Case Status:Closed/Inactive
> Case Type: Jury Trial-Motor Vehicle
> Filing Date: 12/04/2003
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Defendant Name:Lyles, Jonathan Z
> City:Oxon HillState:MDDOB:02/20/1982
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Charge No: 1CJIS Code:Statute:TA.16.303.d
> Description: *Driving Motor Veh. On Revoked License And Privilege *
> Disposition: Nolle Prosequi
> Disposition Date: 10/19/2004


----------



## SAHRAB

eclark said:
			
		

> I don't have to spray paint a house, I was brought up better than that, but I have been steretyped all my life because were I was brought up at, and the prejudice that still lies in charles county could never be explained to the out sider looking in and I don't have to try to justify and explain the type of person Johny was.  The truth will prevail when it's a sad and done.




Since you Know POOR LIL JOHNNY so well, can you explain his history in the Court System? (look at the cases i posted)


----------



## vraiblonde

eclark said:
			
		

> I have been steretyped all my life because were I was brought up at, and the prejudice that still lies in charles county could never be explained to the out sider looking in


My friend is a black man who was raised in a PG County drug ghetto.  He now has a career and a family, and no criminal record.  He has not been stereotyped in the slightest, and is in fact quite successful in his career and personal relationships.

I think it's just you.


----------



## vraiblonde

bresamil said:
			
		

> So did Charles Manson.


John Wayne Gacy used to dress up like a clown to amuse the children.


----------



## bresamil

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> John Wayne Gacy used to dress up like a clown to amuse the children.


Yep.  Definite pattern forming.


----------



## vraiblonde

bresamil said:
			
		

> Yep.  Definite pattern forming.


This is why we tell our children "Don't take candy from strangers".  Oh, and beware of any clowns that invite you into their house.


----------



## SAHRAB

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> My friend is a black man who was raised in a PG County drug ghetto.  He now has a career and a family, and no criminal record.  He has not been stereotyped in the slightest, and is in fact quite successful in his career and personal relationships.
> 
> I think it's just you.




It took us 10 minutes to get Poor Wittle Johnny's history, why couldnt NBC4 find the same thing?


----------



## pixiegirl

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> My friend is a black man who was raised in a PG County drug ghetto.  He now has a career and a family, and no criminal record.  He has not been stereotyped in the slightest, and is in fact quite successful in his career and personal relationships.
> 
> I think it's just you.



  My dad's best friend is a 50ish black guy who was born and raised in PG County as well.  Lives in Calvert now and has done rather well for himself.  When my oldest was going through his "chocolate stage (a black girlfriend of mine told him she was my chocolate sister and thus was born the recognition of colors of people) he was grandpa's chocolate brother.    

One of my very best friends is a black guy (Horus/LBS anyone???) who grew up in a neighborhood I consider pretty ghetto and we went to the same school.  Seems as if he's doing better then 3/4 of the white guys he went to school with.  

No matter if you're stereotyped or not it's your own personal responsibility to rise above that image opposed to just subcoming to it.  It's a cop-out plain as any other for most of these wanna be gangstas.


----------



## Midnightrider

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> In fact, Midnight, I can pull you up dozens, if not hundreds, of cases where a black defendent or his family has accused the police that arrested/shot him of "racism" and other misdeeds to pretend that said criminal was innocent.
> 
> I challenge you to find me one case - just one - where a white defendent has accused cops of racism and conspiracy.


if you read my post, you will see that i wasn't including that as part of my argument, just that parents don't usually come out to say "my kid needed killing, best thing that could have happened to him"


----------



## eclark

Pull his records, so what, but that's just the thing pull his records see his history ooh he did this in his past he deserved die right? Just how the police looked at him too.  Saaaaaaaaaaad. shoot first asked questions later, but we can't ask him, but like I said the streets are always watching.


----------



## Nickel

eclark said:
			
		

> Pull his records, so what, but that's just the thing pull his records see his history ooh he did this in his past he deserved die right? Just how the police looked at him too.  Saaaaaaaaaaad. shoot first asked questions later, but we can't ask him, but like I said the streets are always watching.


 Question: If he had succeeded in killing a police officer, and someone started a thread about it, would you participate?


----------



## Nupe2

SAHRAB said:
			
		

> http://casesearch.courts.state.md.us/inquiry/inquiryDetail.jis?caseId=08K03001194&loc=64&detailLoc=K



What does the term "JURY TRIAL PRAYED" mean.  Found a few "neighbors" here including my speeding ticket last year! :learnedmylessonwell:


----------



## virgovictoria

I stopped trying to catch up after page 7 or 8 or so.... when it all started to become    redundancy....  Which is why I usually stay out of the ruffled feather threads for the most part.  I mean, how are you really going to wade through what is happening in various parts of our country and right here in Charles County?  Is it as simple a label as racism?  You could call it that, I guess.  For the sake of having someone to blame for your own ignorant behavior - For the necessity to have to be shot for drunk driving...  To live such a life that your normal existence is to grow and stay trapped in an enviroment that perpetuates self-fulfilling prophecies.  Call it hate, cause it is, I think.  Why else would communities of people CHOOSE to continue to seek violence and drugs and perpetuate generation after generation of families who spread hate and racism theories.  I think the racism is actually directed the other way any more...  

And btw, I didn't even know Lexi was black...


----------



## pixiegirl

eclark said:
			
		

> Pull his records, so what, but that's just the thing pull his records see his history ooh he did this in his past he deserved die right? Just how the police looked at him too.  Saaaaaaaaaaad. shoot first asked questions later, but we can't ask him, but like I said the streets are always watching.




By the looks of his rap sheet I'd say he got what he deserved.


----------



## bresamil

eclark said:
			
		

> Pull his records, so what, but that's just the thing pull his records see his history ooh he did this in his past he deserved die right? Just how the police looked at him too.  Saaaaaaaaaaad. shoot first asked questions later, but we can't ask him, but like I said the streets are always watching.


I hate to be a real stick in the mud here, but did "the streets" offer to drive him home?  Did "the streets" do anything to change the course of this person or this event?  Or did "the streets" just get some  and watch the show?  Perhaps "the streets" are just as guilty.  Who is it that has that siggy "The only thing needed for evil to prevail is for good men to do nothing"?  
And as for buying kids candy or ice cream - that is SOP for anyone who wants to "befriend" a future "youthful" customer.
Just my .02


----------



## Midnightrider

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> What does the term "JURY TRIAL PRAYED" mean.  Found a few "neighbors" here including my speeding ticket last year! :learnedmylessonwell:


the defendant asked for a jury trial instead of pleading out the case.
Sometimes they are dismissed at this point, some go striaght to a trial, and some are held over, depends


----------



## vraiblonde

eclark said:
			
		

> ooh he did this in his past he deserved die right?


Right.  

You think nothing of the cop that he tried to shoot - that that cop has a family and friends who love him as well.  You only think of the poor widdle criminal who got his just desserts.

I don't feel sorry for Jonathan Lyles, nor do I feel sorry for his family.  If they really cared, they'd have raised him not to commit crimes.

Duh.


----------



## vraiblonde

And, EClark, while I'm at it, where were YOU when it became obvious that this young man was going down the tubes and embarking on a life of crime??  If you cared so much about him and are so sad to see him die, why didn't you do something to help prevent his downward spiral into criminality?


----------



## aps45819

eclark said:
			
		

> Pull his records, so what, but that's just the thing pull his records see his history ooh he did this in his past he deserved die right? Just how the police looked at him too.  Saaaaaaaaaaad. shoot first asked questions later, but we can't ask him, but like I said the streets are always watching.


Actually, the cops shot second. Your idiot friend shot first. That's why he's dead.


----------



## Pandora

eclark said:
			
		

> Pull his records, so what, but that's just the thing pull his records see his history ooh he did this in his past he deserved die right? Just how the police looked at him too.  Saaaaaaaaaaad. shoot first asked questions later, but we can't ask him, but like I said the streets are always watching.



You can get pissed all you want and I detect a tone of pissidity in your post, but if you want the truth, here it is on a knife.  His record gives a strong indication of a potentially serious drug problem and not just on a user end, on a manufacturing end.    

But you can go on and state what a wonderful nice kid he was.  :shrug:

With a record like that, I'd be willing to bet the police were very familiar with Mr. Lyles.


----------



## aps45819

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> And, EClark, while I'm at it, where were YOU when it became obvious that this young man was going down the tubes and embarking on a life of crime??  If you cared so much about him and are so sad to see him die, why didn't you do something to help prevent his downward spiral into criminality?


Since he thinks it's OK to drink and drive, I'd say he was right there with him.


----------



## eclark

For the record I'm not his mother, no relation in any way just so one whose no him since I was 8. I watched him go through certain spells in his life and I also watched him really make a change. They didn't kill him when he was out here doing bad stuff.  Like I keep saying the streets are always watching and that means 24hrs of the MORNING, day and night 7 days a week (like when those police thought no one was watching).


----------



## aps45819

eclark said:
			
		

> For the record I'm not his mother, no relation in any way just so one whose no him since I was 8. I watched him go through certain spells in his life and I also watched him really make a change. They didn't kill him when he was out here doing bad stuff.  Like I keep saying the streets are always watching and that means 24hrs of the MORNING, day and night 7 days a week (like when those police thought no one was watching).


So why do you think they killed him now?


----------



## SAHRAB

eclark said:
			
		

> Pull his records, so what, but that's just the thing pull his records see his history ooh he did this in his past he deserved die right? Just how the police looked at him too.  Saaaaaaaaaaad. shoot first asked questions later, but we can't ask him, but like I said the streets are always watching.




Your a friggin tool (i dont care what color you are, your an ignorant **** who defended this piece of Shiat, and attempted to make him out as a saint).

You stated



			
				eclark said:
			
		

> Every body trying to make these police out to be heroes like they were doing their job *- THEY WERE, THEY PROTECTED US FROM THIS PEICE OF GARBAGE*





			
				eclark said:
			
		

> Johny was a very well loved and respected man and it is a great loss to many now that he is gone *- ONCE AGAIN WHAT KIND OF PERSON RESPECTS SOMEONE LIKE THIS POS?*





			
				eclark said:
			
		

> I personally will always have a void in my heart, because well never see him alive again, and never hear his laugh _*- You are a misguided fool, you idolize a piece of garbage, who's only purpose in life was to harm other people*_



You Stated



			
				eclark said:
			
		

> This boy wasn't some hood thug _*-  THATS EXACTLY WHAT THIS PIECE OF SHIAT WAS*_





			
				eclark said:
			
		

> was out here just going around getting into trouble _*- According to his case history that was all he was good for *_





			
				eclark said:
			
		

> This boy did not bother people _*- According to Link Link Link Link  Link Link Link He was a FRIGGIN MENACE  * _





			
				eclark said:
			
		

> he was one of those types that always wanted to see the next person smile *- As long as their were smiling because of the CRACK he sold them*





			
				eclark said:
			
		

> He was not the person so many of you have made your mind up on _*- You seem to be the only one in the Dark about this THUG, either that or your purposely LYING*_



You Stated



			
				eclark said:
			
		

> I will always respect him -  _*That says alot about you*_





			
				eclark said:
			
		

> he was not the monster that they are making him out to be _*- HE WAS NOT THE SAINT YOU ARE MAKING HIM OUT TO BE.  HE WAS A THUG, and a DANGER to ANYONE THAT INTERACTED WITH HIM*_


----------



## Christy

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> What does the term "JURY TRIAL PRAYED" mean. Found a few "neighbors" here including my speeding ticket last year! :learnedmylessonwell:


:shrug: What a cool site though.   I learned a whole lot about the dude (Gregory Blackford) who assaulted my sister and kicked in her truck.  It comes to no great surprise that he's got a long history of violence.   She'll be tickled to know he's in foreclosure.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Don't hold back SAHRAB. Tell us how you really feel.


----------



## SAHRAB

eclark said:
			
		

> For the record I'm not his mother, no relation in any way just so one whose no him since I was 8. I watched him go through certain spells in his life and I also watched him really make a change. They didn't kill him when he was out here doing bad stuff.  Like I keep saying the streets are always watching and that means 24hrs of the MORNING, day and night 7 days a week (like when those police thought no one was watching).




Jebus anyone note a similiarity to JPC?


----------



## oldman

eclark said:
			
		

> That's your opinion, it's sad to see ignorance prevail.  This boy wasn't some hood thug, that was out here just going around getting into trouble, but that's what charles county wants you to believe, it's easier to justify it that way.  This boy did not bother people,  he was one of those types that always wanted to see the next person smile, he was always smiling, always given to those that didn't have, all children loved him, he'd take his last $20.00 and buy ice cream for the neighbor hood children.  He was not the person so many of you have made your mind up on and only time will tell, because what's done in the dark will come to light and laplata simply ####ed up this time.



So why was he charged with a drug case in the past.  No wonder he was loved by all the children.  I'll bet he made loads of people smile.  If I were selling drugs I'd treat the kids to an ice cream too, after all they were his best buyers.  Piece of sh!t.


----------



## oldman

eclark said:
			
		

> No false acquisition, these are things that the police won't tell the public, but regardless justice will be served. The eyes of God are always watching, and so is the streets. You can not do any thing with out at least some one watching you.  Thank God for nosey people, it was people watching from the time Johny parked, it wasn't a routine check that made the police come, they were called when they saw his car, and they never stopped watching.



Move to 29B and vote for your savior JPC, Sr.  You can also join his church and learn the real thruth.


----------



## eclark

You all are entitle to you opinion, but ooh well I knew him, who he was, and what he was becoming and what he wasn't doing at this time and nothing you can write will change my opinion, and the record pisst off at your comments I could never be, I know what you think you know, and then I also know what you don't know. It's funny I've never been on this site in my life I was actually looking for something else and stumble upon the article and this discussion, it was meant for me to correspond with who ever is on this site, just don't be so ignorant to say a person past is all they are in the presence or all they will be in the future, now was not the time to kill Johny he did not have a gun in his hand when he was shot.


----------



## Nupe2

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> the defendant asked for a jury trial instead of pleading out the case.
> Sometimes they are dismissed at this point, some go striaght to a trial, and some are held over, depends



Thanks!  How about this one: *U/U LIVESTOCK MV ETC   * - That sounds a little weird.


----------



## SAHRAB

oldman said:
			
		

> So why was he charged with a drug case in the past.  No wonder he was loved by all the children.  I'll bet he made loads of people smile.  If I were selling drugs I'd treat the kids to an ice cream too, after all they were his best buyers.  Piece of sh!t.




one of those charges was December 2005, so any BS by eclark about him changing his past is refuted.

his past history starts back in 1999 (who knows what it was like before that, he would have been a juvenile, so the records are sealed)

Also notice that he/she hasnt refuted any of it, or even commented on it?  either he/she didnt know (meaning he/she was duped by this THUG) or knew it, and purposely lied about him (probably wasnt aware that his records were available).


----------



## mainman

I left at 1230, did I miss anything important?


----------



## meangirl

eclark said:
			
		

> You all are entitle to you opinion, but ooh well I knew him, who he was, and what he was becoming and what he wasn't doing at this time and nothing you can write will change my opinion, and the record pisst off at your comments I could never be, I know what you think you know, and then I also know what you don't know. It's funny I've never been on this site in my life I was actually looking for something else and stumble upon the article and this discussion, it was meant for me to correspond with who ever is on this site, just don't be so ignorant to say a person past is all they are in the presence or all they will be in the future, now was not the time to kill Johny he did not have a gun in his hand when he was shot.


So you are saying the cops planted the gun?


----------



## SAHRAB

mainman said:
			
		

> I left at 1230, did I miss anything important?




nah


----------



## Pandora

mainman said:
			
		

> I left at 1230, did I miss anything important?




Nope, Charles County is still setting up the black folk, planting guns on innocent choir boys.


----------



## mainman

Pandora said:
			
		

> Nope, Charles County is still setting up the black folk, planting guns on innocent choir boys.


I grew up in Suitland I saw reverse racism...


----------



## SAHRAB

mainman said:
			
		

> I grew up in Suitland I saw reverse racism...




I went to Friendly High School


----------



## mainman

SAHRAB said:
			
		

> I went to Friendly High School


I went to suitland... Friendly wasnt very damn friendly was it?


----------



## Pandora

mainman said:
			
		

> I grew up in Suitland I saw reverse racism...




Did they call you a cracker and white boy?  Tell you it was a black thing, you wouldn't understand? Say white men cannot jump?


----------



## mainman

Pandora said:
			
		

> Did they call you a cracker and white boy? Tell you it was a black thing, you wouldn't understand? Say white men cannot jump?


Not cracker but they always called me whiteboy and greyboy...


----------



## Angel

eclark said:
			
		

> You all are entitle to you opinion, but ooh well I knew him, who he was, and what he was becoming and what he wasn't doing at this time and nothing you can write will change my opinion, and the record pisst off at your comments I could never be, I know what you think you know, and then I also know what you don't know. It's funny I've never been on this site in my life I was actually looking for something else and stumble upon the article and this discussion, it was meant for me to correspond with who ever is on this site, just don't be so ignorant to say a person past is all they are in the presence or all they will be in the future, now was not the time to kill Johny he did not have a gun in his hand when he was shot.


So you were there?


----------



## eclark

I never said the gun was planted, just no gun was in his hand when he got shot.  So many of you talk about your black or (chocolate) friends HaHaHa ya'll are so funny.  You talk about the ghetto from some ones else's view but do you really know what goes on, do you know how much drugs the police sells, and when did that give a person a right to die, ya'll please continue to humor me. Oh and for the record I'm a girl.


----------



## vraiblonde

eclark said:
			
		

> now was not the time to kill Johny


When would have been a better time?


----------



## mainman

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> When would have been a better time?


After he murdered the cop...


----------



## Nickel

eclark said:
			
		

> You talk about the ghetto from some ones else's view but do you really know what goes on


 I mentioned twice before that I lived in that neighborhood for almost a year.  Early February 05-late January 06 to be specific.  I know exactly what that neighborhood was like, and formed my opinions based on my firsthand observations of the people that live there and frequent the area.  Then again, I'm white, so I must not truly understand, right?


----------



## Nupe2

mainman said:
			
		

> Not cracker but they always called me whiteboy and greyboy...



You're not grey....I'd say you are a lovely shade of pink.


----------



## Angel

eclark said:
			
		

> I never said the gun was planted, just no gun was in his hand when he got shot.  So many of you talk about your black or (chocolate) friends HaHaHa ya'll are so funny.  You talk about the ghetto from some ones else's view but do you really know what goes on, do you know how much drugs the police sells, and when did that give a person a right to die, ya'll please continue to humor me. Oh and for the record I'm a girl.


  Again, you were there?  Did you see this?  If you didn't then you know nothing more then we do.  If you were, then you are the jerk, for not helping your friend before the cops ever got to him.


----------



## Christy

eclark said:
			
		

> I never said the gun was planted, just no gun was in his hand when he got shot. So many of you talk about your black or (chocolate) friends HaHaHa ya'll are so funny. You talk about the ghetto from some ones else's view but do you really know what goes on, do you know how much drugs the police sells, and when did that give a person a right to die, ya'll please continue to humor me. Oh and for the record I'm a girl.


Oh shut your pie hole.   My WHITE husband grew up in the serious ghetto of South East Philly, you grew up in La Plata.  :ghettowannabe:


----------



## eclark

I have to go now, but I'll be back tomorrow.


Love 


E.Clark

Bye-Bye


----------



## mainman

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> You're not grey....I'd say you are a lovely shade of pink.


 inkboy: <---------------


----------



## mAlice

Christy said:
			
		

> :ghettowannabe:


----------



## Nickel

Nickel said:
			
		

> I mentioned twice before that I lived in that neighborhood for almost a year.  Early February 05-late January 06 to be specific.  I know exactly what that neighborhood was like, and formed my opinions based on my firsthand observations of the people that live there and frequent the area.  Then again, I'm white, so I must not truly understand, right?


 Oh, and I want to mention that my husband's motorcycle was stolen no more than a week after we parked it in the parking lot.  Wonder if the fellas that took it knew Mr. Lyles. :shrug:


----------



## Nupe2

mainman said:
			
		

> inkboy: <---------------



Have no fear pinkboy is here! (We gotta get you a costume!)


----------



## Nupe2

I sent Ole "e" (not elaine) some green because I approved of his/her last post.  Join me in wishing him/her a bon voyage...oh and by the way...watch out for that curb!


----------



## eclark

and he probally was never bothered was just one cool ass white boy, that hung out with the black kids, I didn't grow up in laplata god no, I grew up in dogpatch now know as the (malcolm area), northeast dc and oxonhill I'm far from a wanna bee.


----------



## vraiblonde

Pandora said:
			
		

> Did they call you a cracker and white boy?  Tell you it was a black thing, you wouldn't understand? Say white men cannot jump?


This stuff is absolutely alien to me.  When I was in high school, blacks and whites intermingled just fine and there was no problem.  Black girl dating white guy or vice versa - nobody thought a thing of it.

Maybe it's because in Nebraska, there aren't enough black people to really HAVE an us vs. them mentality?  We had the most integrated high school in the city - probably 30% black, 10% Hispanic and another 20% Asian and Middle Eastern.  The rest of the high schools were lily white.  But we had zero racial problem, not even with the Iranian kids during the hostage crisis.

I'd be curious what it's like these days.  I'll have to ask my niece.


----------



## SAHRAB

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> I sent Ole "e" (not elaine) some green because I approved of his/her last post.  Join me in wishing him/her a bon voyage...oh and by the way...watch out for that curb!




100mb dsl lol


ok but anyone remember the Curb scene in American History X?


----------



## SAHRAB

eclark said:
			
		

> and he probally was never bothered was just one cool ass white boy, that hung out with the black kids, I didn't grow up in laplata god no, I grew up in dogpatch now know as the (malcolm area), northeast dc and oxonhill I'm far from a wanna bee.





DOGPATCH lol sheesh


----------



## Christy

eclark said:
			
		

> and he probally was never bothered was just one cool ass white boy, that hung out with the black kids, I didn't grow up in laplata god no, I grew up in dogpatch now know as the (malcolm area), northeast dc and oxonhill I'm far from a wanna bee.


He wasn't bothered, and he also wasn't bothered by the police.  His mother would have killed him herself if he'd dealt in drugs, or took a step out of line.  It was simply unacceptable. 

And it's not a race issue, it's an upbringing issue.  Just because you're poor doesn't mean you have to be trash.  Being poor and living in a bad neighborhood does not give you the excuse to steal, sell drugs, or destroy other people's property.

I'm sorry, live by the sword die by the sword. :shrug:


----------



## Nupe2

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> This stuff is absolutely alien to me.  When I was in high school, blacks and whites intermingled just fine and there was no problem.  Black girl dating white guy or vice versa - nobody thought a thing of it.
> 
> Maybe it's because in Nebraska, there aren't enough black people to really HAVE an us vs. them mentality?  We had the most integrated high school in the city - probably 30% black, 10% Hispanic and another 20% Asian and Middle Eastern.  The rest of the high schools were lily white.  But we had zero racial problem, not even with the Iranian kids during the hostage crisis.
> 
> I'd be curious what it's like these days.  I'll have to ask my niece.



In 1968 we drove from Thomson, IL to the California coast (just to see if it was there) and on the way stopped in the town of Grand Island, Nebraska.  It had been voted something like the best town of 1967.  We went to a restaurant that had the real red and white checkerboard tablecloths and a waitress that looked like she was in Mel's Diner.  She was really sweet and nice but the funniest thing I remember is that she looked at these 6 black people in the middle of Nebraska and said "It's so nice to have some of you people here."  I remember looking at my cousin and just busting out laughing.  She really meant it as a pleasant welcome but it just came out so wrong!


----------



## Pandora

Eclark, 

Do you use drugs?  Are you acclimated to that way of life?  So when people mention the drug issues he has had, it isn't a big deal to you?


----------



## SAHRAB

Pandora said:
			
		

> Eclark,
> 
> Do you use drugs?  Are you acclimated to that way of life?  So when people mention the drug issues he has had, it isn't a big deal to you?




of course not he gave ice cream to kids


----------



## RoseRed

eclark said:
			
		

> For the record I'm not his mother, no relation in any way just so one whose no him since I was 8. I watched him go through certain spells in his life and I also watched him really make a change. *They didn't kill him when he was out here doing bad stuff.*  Like I keep saying the streets are always watching and that means 24hrs of the MORNING, day and night 7 days a week (like when those police thought no one was watching).






			
				Pandora said:
			
		

> Eclark,
> 
> Do you use drugs?  Are you acclimated to that way of life?  So when people mention the drug issues he has had, it isn't a big deal to you?



According to eclark, drunk driving is okay, so drugs must be okay too.  :shrug:


----------



## vraiblonde

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> She really meant it as a pleasant welcome but it just came out so wrong!


Welcome to Nebraska!


----------



## Wenchy

I read this whole thing, including the links.

I'm glad the policeman is okay, and that "Johny" is   Less of my tax money going to defend him and keeping him in prison.  

If my little, red headed, wonderbread son ever pulled a gun on an officer as was done in this instance, and got blown away, I would simply pray for my son's soul, and the only person I could blame would be myself for not killing him first.  The same goes for my daughter.

"Racism", "prejudice", "ethnocentricism"?  It's been around since the beginning of recorded history, and I don't see it ever going away.

You pull that kind of crap with drunk driving, drugs, carrying a concealed weapon and using it on anybody, you should be 6 feet under, or better yet, "Soylent Green".


----------



## Nupe2

Wenchy said:
			
		

> You pull that kind of crap with drunk driving, drugs, carrying a concealed weapon and using it on anybody, you should be 6 feet under, or better yet, "Soylent Green".



Wenchy:  *SOYLENT GREEN IS PEOPLE! *   (couldn't resist   )


----------



## Speedy70

I've been following this thread today (what a wild ride!).  Anyway, I want to know what eclark means by "the streets are watching".  Watching what??  Watching Charles County go down the drain to crime, drugs, etc?  Would the family think differently if a PG or DC cop shot him for what he did??

I'm sorry if this person was a friend of yours, but come on.  Face up to the truth.  Remember the phrase 'Crime does not pay'?!  Look where it got your friend.


----------



## Wenchy

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> Wenchy:  *SOYLENT GREEN IS PEOPLE! *   (couldn't resist   )



Yes dear, I know that.  We can feed all of the welfare people that instead of giving them Independence Cards to buy Twinkies and Ho-Ho's.


----------



## Nupe2

Wenchy said:
			
		

> Yes dear, I know that.  We can feed all of the welfare people that instead of giving them Independence Cards to buy Twinkies and Ho-Ho's.



just like a woman, the more excited you get, the calmer they get...


----------



## oldman

eclark said:
			
		

> and he probally was never bothered was just one cool ass white boy, that hung out with the black kids, I didn't grow up in laplata god no, I grew up in dogpatch now know as the (malcolm area), northeast dc and oxonhill I'm far from a wanna bee.



You said a mouthfull there.  I don't live far from Dogpatch and have heard it was/used to be the drug capitol of southern maryland.  And for your information, it's still known as Dogpatch, not the Malcolm area.  Me thinks your views are becoming clearer the more you post.  How many whites live or have lived in Dogpatch and how would you be able to comment on just one cool ass white boy that hung out with the black kids.  Give the white man a chance          and really he can become your friend.  The majority do not want you to go back of Africa and please don't take that the wrong way because that is not my intent.


----------



## Wenchy

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> just like a woman, the more excited you get, the calmer they get...



  Now you are stereotyping gender's.


----------



## vraiblonde

oldman said:
			
		

> just one cool ass white boy that hung out with the black kids.


I have a question:

Why would a white kid that hung out with the black kids be considered "cool"?  Is a black kid that hangs out with the white kids considered "cool" too?


----------



## cdsulhoff

mainman said:
			
		

> I went to suitland... Friendly wasnt very damn friendly was it?



   Hey what year did you grad from Suitland!!!!!!


----------



## Nupe2

Wenchy said:
			
		

> Now you are stereotyping gender's.



Sorry..it was a tribute to Richard Pryor and his observations about fighting with women.  The madder he got the calmer they got....and therefore won the argument!


----------



## cdsulhoff

Pandora said:
			
		

> Nope, Charles County is still setting up the black folk, planting guns on innocent choir boys.




<a href="http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZSYYYYYYIKUS" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_22_25.gif" alt="Angel 2" border="0"></a>


----------



## Ken King

I just finished the entire thread and seriously I don't see any racism involved in an officer responding to being fired upon by returning fire.  Also given that a history of the deceased having carried firearms illegally in the past makes it seem highly likely that he indeed was armed and used the arm upon his being detained as reported by the officers.

All I can say is good job Charles County Officers.  Keep up the good job.


----------



## StarCat

Pandora said:
			
		

> Don't let her fool you, she hates black people.


 I dont hate black people. I dont hate anyone. There are people I dislike and they arent all black. I dislike trashy white people and I dislike black people who make EVERYTHING about race. Most of the crap they biatch about really has nothing to do with race.


----------



## Shannie0308

Ken King said:
			
		

> I just finished the entire thread and seriously I don't see any racism involved in an officer responding to being fired upon by returning fire.  Also given that a history of the deceased having carried firearms illegally in the past makes it seem highly likely that he indeed was armed and used the arm upon his being detained as reported by the officers.
> 
> All I can say is good job Charles County Officers.  Keep up the good job.


----------



## Lustrust

*Racism*



			
				chrissyhh said:
			
		

> Yes he did. If it had been a white man nothing would have been said about it.



That's right!  If it were a white man, nothing would be said.  Were all the cops white?  

I hate when something like this happens, the first thing that happens is "Cry Racism".  

The dude shouldn't have put himself in that predictiment.  Afterall, the guy's resume included previous incidents, so you figure it out. 

I pitty the poor white man.


----------



## EmnJoe

I was looking up lyle's rap sheet and had a thought. so I put in the last name: Clark, first name : E, county: Charles, and looked at the female names. And didn't she say she lived in Oxen Hill. All I can say is that was interesting.
SoMd cops are not trigger happy and don't just shoot for the fun of it. They had a reason and more then the majority of people agree with the cops decision and actions.


----------



## Citizen

I have been following this thread for a couple of days but have had to restrain from replying due to reasons which I can not elaborate on.  For those of you who aren't as priviledged, to some information as I am, I will inform you of the truth.
    Patrol Officer Thompson (who for the record is black and not African American, because to my knowledge he was not born in Africa) was conducting a mandatory patrol check of the area. A mandatory patrol check was set up in this area, a few years back, due to it being identified as a high crime area, and open air drug market.  Officer Thompson observed a vehicle, which had backed over a curb, then over a sidewalk, just missing an electrical box, telephone box, and a tree.  The vehicle was in a grassy common area between two apartment buildings, and was very close to striking, if not going through a lower level window, to someone's apartment.
    Officer Thompson approached the vehicle and found the driver of the vehicle, who was later identifed at Jonothan Zacharias Lyles, passed out in the driver's seat of the vehicle, which was running.  Officer Thompson notified his communcations of his findings and an ambulance was dispatched.  The ambulance responded, but was told to stage in the area, as is practice for this particular housing complex.  A few years back, someone in the complex called for an ambulance, for someone who had been feeling "sick" for a couple of days, and decided they needed a taxi ride to the hospital, during the middle of the night. The dedicated volunteer rescue squad people, who receive no pay, had to leave their beds, at home and respond to the station to get the ambulance out.  The "sick" person's family decided it was taking too long for the ambulance to get there.  Once the ambulance did arrive on the scene to help this "sick" person, the family decided to verbally abuse the ambulance crew and made threats to their safety.  Then, in their great wisdom, they went outside and slashed all the tires to the ambulance. So now, another ambulance had to come from even further away, and delayed getting their loved "sick" one to the hospital, which was only a mile away. So now everytime an ambulance is called in this area, it has to stage before going to the call, and wait for the police to respond first and give the "ok" to come in. 
    Back to my original story.  Two more patrol officers arrived on the scene to assist Officer Thompson.  They were able to awake Mr. Lyles and detected that he had been consuming alcoholic beverages.  Mr. Lyles was asked to exit his vehicle.  Mr. Lyles was not immediately searched, because the officers had no probable cause to do that yet, as he was not under arrest yet.  Mr. Lyles was given field sobriety test, as is always the case, when an officer believes someone is under the influence of an alcoholic beverage.  Mr. Lyles was unable to complete these Standardized test and it was decided that he was going to be placed under arrest.  As the officer attempted to handcuff Mr. Lyles, he then decided to pull away, and to resist arrest.  Mr. Lyles reached into his pants and pulled out a loaded semi-automatic 9mm handgun and fired a round at one of the police officers.  One of the officers re-acted to his training and deployed his firearm, and fired one round to the center mass area of Mr. Lyles, and struck him in the aforementioned area.  Contrary to what a particular person on this forum believes, Any trained shooter whether it be a law enforcement officer, military personel, or trained citizen who is issued a handgun permit, is taught to aim and fire at the center mass of a target.  The reason for using deadly force is to stop an immediate threat.  Therefor the intention is not to mame or injury, which could possible allow the threat to continue.
    Once Mr. Lyles had been struck, the police officers immediately began to perform medical treatment to him.  The ambulance, which was staging nearby, was immediately called in, and was on the scene performing emergency medical treatment within three minutes.  Mr. Lyles was transported to a nearby location, where a medivac helicopter was waiting.  Family members of Mr. Lyles decided to respond to this location as well, and due to their disorderly actions, may have prolonged treatment being administered to him.  Mr. Lyles was transported to PG Trauma Center, where he was later pronounced dead.  Family members also responded to the hospital and became disorderly. Numerous police officers from the PG Police Department were dispatched to the hospital to disperse the disorderly crowd.
    Mr. Lyles as you can see, had a lengthy criminal record, and was known to be actively participating in criminal activity.  Mr. Lyles, and you can see, also had a history of carrying a concealed handgun, contrary to statements issued by some of his family members.  I urge everyone to pay attention to a press conference, later today, and more information as to Mr. Lyles ongoing criminal activity will be divulged.
    I also have to mention, that the apartment complex, that Mr. Lyles was on, is owned by a private property management company which has very strict rules. Mr. Lyles, not being a tenant, nor named in a lease to anyone on the property, was not even authorized to be on the property.  There are numerous signs posted on the property which inform tenants and guest of the property rules.  Therefor, Mr. Lyles was also trespassing, as he was not being accompanied by a tenant of the property at the time of this incident.
    Later in the evening, some family members and numerous other people decided to hold a candle light vigal to honor our outstanding and law abiding citizen Mr. Lyles.  During the vigal, a loud disturbance broke out among the particpants of this "peaceful gathering".  Police officers, many of whom were asked to take time away from their families on their days off and to come to work, were on stand by in the area.  Police assistance was requested by unknown persons.  Numerous police officers responded to the scene and were greeted by a very hostile and unruly crowd.  Officers were verbally abused and threats against their safety were made.  The police officers used great restraint, and once they had somewhat quelled the disturbance, left the immediate area.  The law abiding citizens, who were peacefully gathering to celebrate the life of a "thug" decided to then spray paint graffiti on the parking lot, the sidewalks, and on numerous buildings in the complex.  The area was also littered with a very large amount of alcoholic beverage containers and debris.
    To continue my story.  A number of police officers had decided to move into the area, at the property managements request, and because their low salaries, prohibit them from obtaining more luxorious living accomodations.  Because of threats of retaliation, by members of Mr. Lyles fellow gang members, oh yea, that hasn't been brought up by his family members yet!!  Some of the officers have been temporarily displaced from their homes.  Not only have these officers been temporarily displaced, they have had their property and front doors vandalized and threats have been spray painted on their front doors.
    Now I dont know about you, but I'm having a hard time understanding  some of the outrage at the police officers. Does anybody seem to have the same problem as me?  Especially since many of the officers involved, as well as, officers who work that area everday, have given countless hours of their time to providing for a better lifestyle for the citizens of this particular area.
    I hope I have cleared up a few issues for the readers of this forum and have enlighted some.  Please stay tuned to the local news in the next couple of days, you may learn some more information on our fine outstanding Mr. Lyles.


----------



## RoseRed

Citizen said:
			
		

> I have been following this thread for a couple of days but have had to restrain from replying due to reasons which I can not elaborate on.  For those of you who aren't as priviledged, to some information as I am, I will inform you of the truth...



Thank you.  Are you a member of law enforcement?

May I make a friendly suggestion?  Paragraphs make it easier to read.


----------



## KCM

eclark said:
			
		

> For the record I'm not his mother, no relation in any way just so one whose no him since I was 8. I watched him go through certain spells in his life and I also watched him really make a change. They didn't kill him when he was out here doing bad stuff.  Like I keep saying the streets are always watching and that means 24hrs of the MORNING, day and night 7 days a week (like when those police thought no one was watching).



So he made a change....huh...his last offense was 12/16/2005.  Not that long ago it seems.


Court System: District Court of Maryland - Criminal System 
Case Number: 2E00275459Case Status:CLOSED 
Case Disposition: FORWARDED TO CIRCUIT COURT 
Case Type: CRIMINAL 
Tracking Number: 056071123430 
Issued Date: 12/16/2005  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Defendant Name:LYLES, JONATHAN Z 
City:OXON HILL State:MDDOB:02/20/1981 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Charge No: 001CJIS Code:1 0233 
Description: CDS POSS W/INT TO DIST


----------



## nomoney

nomoney said:
			
		

> guess what, someone was watching the white boy in the ihop parking lot getting shot too. I don't see any big hoopla from the "national aliance for whitey's" getting all up in arms about it?  Why you may ask? No, he didn't have a gun, no he wasn't even driving the car, and hell, his part of the check was probably only 10$. But most people with common scence know that sometimes sh1t happens. Especially if you hang with the wrong crowd, drink, do drugs, or heck even walk out from paying for your pancakes. There are always consequences. Those with any right mind know there are *coonsequences*, some worse then others. That's life. Get over it-deal with it-learn from it.


In the recent light of all the red's, I was made to realize my typo.  I'm soooo sorry. It was only a typo-but because of the subject of this thread I guess it was one of the worst ones I could have made.


Is it bad that it made me chuckle when I found it though?


----------



## Sharon

Citizen said:
			
		

> I will inform you of the truth.



 Good post. Thanks!


----------



## mainman

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Thank you.  Are you a member of law enforcement?
> 
> May I make a friendly suggestion?  Paragraphs make it easier to read.




I bet you are one of those, "a little to the left" gals.....


----------



## Pandora

Dear Citizen, 

Thank you!


----------



## nomoney

Guess it runs in the family.  This is all of his sisters (Patina)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Charge No: 001CJIS Code:2 0050 
Description: DISORDERLY CONDUCT  
Disposition: PBJ UNSUPERVISED 
Disposition Date: 02/21/2006 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Charge No: 002CJIS Code:1 1415 
Description: ASSAULT-SEC DEGREE  
Disposition: NOLLE PROSEQUI 
Disposition Date: 02/21/2006 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Charge No: 001CJIS Code:2 1313 
Description: BATTERY  
Disposition: GUILTY 
Disposition Date: 07/17/1996 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Charge No: 002CJIS Code:2 1313 
Description: BATTERY  
Disposition: NOLLE PROSEQUI 
Disposition Date: 07/17/1996 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Charge No: 003CJIS Code:2 5707 
Description: TRESPASSRIVATE PROPERTY  
Disposition: NOLLE PROSEQUI 
Disposition Date: 07/17/1996 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Charge: Article:TASec:16Sub-Sec:303 Para:C Code:  
Description: PERSON DRIVING MOTOR VEH. ON (HWY., PUBLIC USE PROPERTY) ON SUSPENDED LIC. & PRIVILEGE  
 If found guilty of lesser charge: 
Charge: Article:Sec:Sub-Secara:Code: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Charge No: 1CJIS Code:Statute:TA.21.902.b 
Description: (Driving,Attempting To Drive) Vehicle While Impaired By Alcohol 
Disposition: Guilty 
Disposition Date: 03/01/2002 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Charge No: 2CJIS Code:Statute:TA.21.901.1.b 
Description: Negligent Driving 
Disposition: Nolle Prosequi 
Disposition Date: 03/01/2002 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Charge No: 3CJIS Code:Statute:TA.16.101.a 
Description: Driving Without License 
Disposition: Nolle Prosequi 
Disposition Date: 03/01/2002 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Charge No: 001CJIS Code:1 1415 
Description: ASSAULT-SEC DEGREE  
Disposition: NOLLE PROSEQUI 
Disposition Date: 04/27/1999


----------



## Lustrust

Excellent Info!  You've got to some connection to law enforcement with all that detail.  Anyway, it's a shame we have folks like that in this world.  And they want to know why others feel the way they do.  It appears that they only know how to act like wild animals.


----------



## kwillia

Pandora said:
			
		

> Dear Citizen,
> 
> Thank you!


 Very informative post.


----------



## Katt

nomoney said:
			
		

> Guess it runs in the family.  This is all of his sisters (Patina)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Charge No: 001CJIS Code:2 0050
> Description: DISORDERLY CONDUCT
> Disposition: <b>PBJ UNSUPERVISED </b><font color=red>Peanut Butter & Jelly Unsupervised?  LOL</font>
> Disposition Date: 02/21/2006
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Charge No: 002CJIS Code:1 1415
> Description: ASSAULT-SEC DEGREE
> Disposition: <b>NOLLE PROSEQUI </b><font color=red>Seems like alot of "Unwillingness to Pursue"!</font>
> Disposition Date: 02/21/2006
> 
> Etc....



What a family!   Mama should be so proud!


----------



## SAHRAB

nomoney said:
			
		

> In the recent light of all the red's, I was made to realize my typo.  I'm soooo sorry. It was only a typo-but because of the subject of this thread I guess it was one of the worst ones I could have made.
> 
> 
> Is it bad that it made me chuckle when I found it though?




I want to say yes, but i would have chuckled too


----------



## Steve

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I have a question:
> 
> Why would a white kid that hung out with the black kids be considered "cool"? Is a black kid that hangs out with the white kids considered "cool" too?


I was wondering the same thing. :shrug: 

And for the record, we were left alone because we were as poor as everyone around us, not because we were "cool". And life wasn't all innocence and ignorance: people would urinate and defacate in the stairwell of our apartment building; cars were broken into all the time, some even found up on blocks in the morning; black guys would regularly make comments to my mother walking down the street, which she'd have to pretend she didn't hear. You get the idea. We stayed out of trouble because she did everything she could to keep us out of trouble and taught us right from wrong.


----------



## virgovictoria

Citizen said:
			
		

> I have been following this thread for a couple of days but have had to restrain from replying due to reasons which I can not elaborate on.  For those of you who aren't as priviledged, to some information as I am, I will inform you of the truth.
> .............
> 
> 
> To continue my story.  A number of police officers had decided to move into the area, at the property managements request, and because their low salaries, prohibit them from obtaining more luxorious living accomodations.  Because of threats of retaliation, by members of Mr. Lyles fellow gang members, oh yea, that hasn't been brought up by his family members yet!!  Some of the officers have been temporarily displaced from their homes.  Not only have these officers been temporarily displaced, they have had their property and front doors vandalized and threats have been spray painted on their front doors.
> Now I dont know about you, but I'm having a hard time understanding  some of the outrage at the police officers. Does anybody seem to have the same problem as me?  Especially since many of the officers involved, as well as, officers who work that area everday, have given countless hours of their time to providing for a better lifestyle for the citizens of this particular area.
> I hope I have cleared up a few issues for the readers of this forum and have enlighted some.  Please stay tuned to the local news in the next couple of days, you may learn some more information on our fine outstanding Mr. Lyles.



I posted earlier about the cyclical perpetuation of hate....  I just don't know how there will ever be an answer here.  Do you see the minds and mentality of the folks "peacefully rioting" (nice oxymoron) ever getting it?  Do you see the area actually EVER making enough significant progress to make decent folks want to move back?  Do you see the family and friends (<~~now that's funny) seeing that it's wrong in a larger percentage than those who don't, that vandalism, drugs, gang violence and street law should really be abolished?  I don't.  I don't see how any of this can be solved, really.  Eventually, the street mentality will either have to be contained or contintue to terrorize us on our own streets, screaming "racism" as it's strive to survive.


----------



## willie

This forthcoming press conference should be interesting but it will never appease the "eclarks".  What has me bewildered is the action of the media.  The selective reporting is too obvious when the interviews are only with members of his dysfunctional family also with criminal records.  NBC and even worse, the Washington Post, report on the somber memorial and Lyle's sweet character while Fox 5 shows a liquor bottle littered "memorial" and a bunch of illiterate, loudmouth criminals.

The Post still has it on front page.
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/03/20/AR2006032001813.html?nav=rss_metro


----------



## mainman

willie said:
			
		

> What has me bewildered is the action of the media.


You're not new, how can you even say this has you bewildered?


----------



## nomoney

You're right- the county did let Lyles down.  His ass should have still been in prison.  They let him down by letting him go so easily for all the other things he had done.

And he had fake ID on him at the time? Oh he was really striving to be a better member of the community wasn't he?


----------



## willie

mainman said:
			
		

> You're not new, how can you even say this has you bewildered?



I used to think that so what if the Post is so far out in left field, I can sort through their bias and get a good idea what the news really is.  Not anymore.  Not just political and hate Bush type of bias but all areas.  To stir up vigorous debate on any subject is fine but I'm bewildered that they would deliberately stir up hate.


----------



## SAHRAB

blah 





			
				willie said:
			
		

> The Post still has it on front page.
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/03/20/AR2006032001813.html?nav=rss_metro






			
				WashingtonPost said:
			
		

> *Man Shot by Deputy Had Vowed to Clean Up*
> Victim Had Several Run-Ins With the Law and Served 51/2 Months in Prison - They make it sound like he turned a new leaf, yet they ignore the fact that he had a violation in December of 2005 (3 months ago Link )





			
				WashingtonPost said:
			
		

> Some friends and relatives said they believe the officers were motivated by racial prejudice -- Lyles was black, Walter and Rager are white, and Thompson is black -- or a personal grudge. Rager lives in the neighborhood where the shooting took place. - since there was a Black Officer (unless he was a Black Republican) the racism is ridiculous, and he had false ID how could it have been a Grudge?





			
				WashingtonPost said:
			
		

> "Just recently, [Lyles] moved to Oxon Hill because he didn't want to be a part of Charles County, because [the police] were always harassing him," said longtime friend Chuck Davis, 24. - They werent "harrassing" him, he was a SERIAL offender, if he wouldnt break the laws, he wouldnt have interaction with the police


----------



## willie

nomoney said:
			
		

> You're right- the county did let Lyles down.  His ass should have still been in prison.  They let him down by letting him go so easily for all the other things he had done.
> 
> And he had fake ID on him at the time? Oh he was really striving to be a better member of the community wasn't he?


It looks like his family survives on these two words:
*NOLLE PROSEQUI *


----------



## SAHRAB

willie said:
			
		

> I used to think that so what if the Post is so far out in left field, I can sort through their bias and get a good idea what the news really is.  Not anymore.  Not just political and hate Bush type of bias but all areas.  To stir up vigorous debate on any subject is fine but I'm bewildered that they would deliberately stir up hate.




Watch any news reports that involve guns.

The NRA is almost always portrayed as a Right Wing Pro-Gun lobbying group.  yet Operation Cease Fire, Brady group, are almost always reported as Grass Roots citizens groups.  

when the AWB (Assault Weapon Ban) was about to sunset almost all reporting was about how Automatic weapons would be available once again (giving someone who didnt know, the impression that the streets would be running in blood).  

yet totally ignore that the AWB had nothing to do with Fully Automatic weapons (that was covered in an earlier 1980ish bill) and all it banned cosmetic aspects (hand grips, bayonet lugs etc) of Semi-Automatic (one bullet, per one pull of the trigger) rifles.  they also ignored the fact that the EXACT same weapons have always been available (the entire time of the AWB) just with the cosmetic aspects removed (for instance, you could have a combination of 2 items, so alot of companys kept the hand grips and just removed the bayonet lug)  

(yes 2A i know i simplified it)


----------



## Pandora

nomoney said:
			
		

> Guess it runs in the family.  This is all of his sisters (Patina)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Charge No: 001CJIS Code:2 0050
> Description: DISORDERLY CONDUCT
> Disposition: PBJ UNSUPERVISED
> Disposition Date: 02/21/2006
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Charge No: 002CJIS Code:1 1415
> Description: ASSAULT-SEC DEGREE
> Disposition: NOLLE PROSEQUI
> Disposition Date: 02/21/2006
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Charge No: 001CJIS Code:2 1313
> Description: BATTERY
> Disposition: GUILTY
> Disposition Date: 07/17/1996
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Charge No: 002CJIS Code:2 1313
> Description: BATTERY
> Disposition: NOLLE PROSEQUI
> Disposition Date: 07/17/1996  --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Charge No: 003CJIS Code:2 5707
> Description: TRESPASSRIVATE PROPERTY
> Disposition: NOLLE PROSEQUI
> Disposition Date: 07/17/1996  --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Charge: Article:TASec:16Sub-Sec:303 Para:C Code:
> Description: PERSON DRIVING MOTOR VEH. ON (HWY., PUBLIC USE PROPERTY) ON SUSPENDED LIC. & PRIVILEGE
> If found guilty of lesser charge:
> Charge: Article:Sec:Sub-Secara:Code:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Charge No: 1CJIS Code:Statute:TA.21.902.b
> Description: (Driving,Attempting To Drive) Vehicle While Impaired By Alcohol
> Disposition: Guilty
> Disposition Date: 03/01/2002
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Charge No: 2CJIS Code:Statute:TA.21.901.1.b
> Description: Negligent Driving
> Disposition: Nolle Prosequi
> Disposition Date: 03/01/2002
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Charge No: 3CJIS Code:Statute:TA.16.101.a
> Description: Driving Without License
> Disposition: Nolle Prosequi
> Disposition Date: 03/01/2002
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Charge No: 001CJIS Code:1 1415
> Description: ASSAULT-SEC DEGREE
> Disposition: NOLLE PROSEQUI
> Disposition Date: 04/27/1999




You have to look at the dates.  Often when a person is locked up on charges, they have several charges pending.  What the State’s Attorney and the Public Defender (or private attorney) does is plea bargain.  The state will Nolle Prosequi charges 2, 3, and 4 in exchange for a plea on charge 1 (most often charge 1 has the most weight).  

As an example, in dark green, I highlighted what appears to be a DWI, negligent driving and driving without a license all resulting from the same incident.  She was found guilty of the DWI (this is the charge that holds the most weight) and the state N.P. the other 2 charges (meaning agreed to not prosecute).  

I think the concept behind that is you know you did wrong, just confess and we will give you something in return, no time on the other charges.  Right or wrong, I think the courts do this to save time.  



And Nomoney, 

Lyles wrote the judge and promised to be a good boy back in 2001.  

I mean he promised and everything.


----------



## Toxick

All I really want to know is...


WTF is _Nolle Prosequi_?


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Citizen, Thanks.

Watch for the next civil war; it may be total anarchy.


----------



## nomoney

Toxick said:
			
		

> All I really want to know is...
> 
> 
> WTF is _Nolle Prosequi_?


latin, unwiling to pursue


----------



## cdsulhoff

Well, In my opinion there is one less drug dealing ,drunk driving A** in the world that could not get his act togehter....  You play with fire you are going to get burn....


----------



## Pandora

Toxick said:
			
		

> All I really want to know is...
> 
> 
> WTF is _Nolle Prosequi_?



  Mr. Non Compos Mentis  

It is when the prosecutor decides not to prosecute.


----------



## willie

Pandora said:
			
		

> You have to look at the dates.  Often when a person is locked up on charges, they have several charges pending.  What the State’s Attorney and the Public Defender (or private attorney) does is plea bargain.  The state will Nolle Prosequi charges 2, 3, and 4 in exchange for a plea on charge 1 (most often charge 1 has the most weight).
> 
> As an example, in dark green, I highlighted what appears to be a DWI, negligent driving and driving without a license all resulting from the same incident.  She was found guilty of the DWI (this is the charge that holds the most weight) and the state N.P. the other 2 charges (meaning agreed to not prosecute).
> 
> I think the concept behind that is you know you did wrong, just confess and we will give you something in return, no time on the other charges.  Right or wrong, I think the courts do this to save time.
> 
> 
> 
> And Nomoney,
> 
> Lyles wrote the judge and promised to be a good boy back in 2001.
> 
> I mean he promised and everything.



The problem I have when they drop charges is that it tells the criminal that he can get away with those particular offenses.
Negligent driving too close to DUI but driving without a license should not be dropped.  Assault and trespassing should not be lumped together.  These people have shown that they are beyond leniency.


----------



## LADYT

I've read and reviewed everyone's opinion of the situation.  Yes, this is a tragedy that this has happened.  But you really have to keep it real and stop stereotyping people.  People in high position in Charles County have also been driving drunk, using drugs and doing things that have never been mentioned.  

So realistically racism is alive in Charles County.  I'm born and raised here in Charles County.  

Let that had been a Caucasian man shot by an African American State Trooper.  The discussion would not have been about his the criminal background of the young man but about the African American Trooper.  Really in Charles County if we all black, white, etc.  Stick together and try to make the community a better place for all verses putting people down.   We all have made mistakes in life.  

Realistically you’re not the judge or the jury.  You only have to answer to one man.


----------



## mainman

LADYT said:
			
		

> I've read and reviewed everyone's opinion of the situation.  Yes, this is a tragedy that this has happened.  But you really have to keep it real and stop stereotyping people.


How are we not "keepin it real"?


----------



## nomoney

LADYT said:
			
		

> I've read and reviewed everyone's opinion of the situation. Yes, this is a tragedy that this has happened. But you really have to keep it real and stop stereotyping people. People in high position in Charles County have also been driving drunk, using drugs and doing things that have never been mentioned.
> 
> So realistically racism is alive in Charles County. I'm born and raised here in Charles County.


So because people in a "high position" also drive drunk-that makes racism alive and well?    Are you trying to say then that only higher ups are white?  Because I find that racist.  



> Let that had been a Caucasian man shot by an African American State Trooper. The discussion would not have been about his the criminal background of the young man but about the African American Trooper. Really in Charles County if we all black, white, etc. Stick together and try to make the community a better place for all verses putting people down. We all have made mistakes in life.
> 
> Realistically you’re not the judge or the jury. You only have to answer to one man.


I personally would have been running off at the mouth about a white thug the same way people have been about this particular thug.  thugs are thugs no matter the color. This one got what he deserved, had he been white, yellow, purple, or polkadotted-he still would have got what he deserved.  If you can't see that and are using the color of the victims skin as an excuse, then you're the one that has the "color" issue.


----------



## kwillia

mainman said:
			
		

> How are we not "keepin it real"?


I think we've been stereotyped...


----------



## mainman

kwillia said:
			
		

> I think we've been stereotyped...


What you mean "we" whitegirl????


----------



## harleygirl

mainman said:
			
		

> What you mean "we" whitegirl????


----------



## SAHRAB

nomoney said:
			
		

> So because people in a "high position" also drive drunk-that makes racism alive and well?    Are you trying to say then that only higher ups are white?  Because I find that racist.
> 
> 
> I personally would have been running off at the mouth about a white thug the same way people have been about this particular thug.  thugs are thugs no matter the color. This one got what he deserved, had he been white, yellow, purple, or polkadotted-he still would have got what he deserved.  If you can't see that and are using the color of the victims skin as an excuse, then you're the one that has the "color" issue.




Please dont make me agree with you


----------



## Big Momma

Alright, listen here you buncho crackas.  I've read all of this stuff and I agree with y'all- crackalastic or not.  Me and my cousin lil jon was talking about this and we agree-that boy was as sorry as a two dollar watch.  What happened to his mama or his big sister takin a tree limb to his young lil ass?  24 aint too young to beat, That's what my daddy tells me and I is 37.  All I knows is if I even talk back to my daddy now I better be thinkin about runnin' like my's feet was on fire and my asses was catchin'.

I think that that whole family has their cages turnin', but their squirrels are all dead ifin you know what I mean.


----------



## bresamil

LADYT said:
			
		

> I've read and reviewed everyone's opinion of the situation.  Yes, this is a tragedy that this has happened.  But you really have to keep it real and stop stereotyping people.  People in high position in Charles County have also been driving drunk, using drugs and doing things that have never been mentioned.
> 
> So realistically racism is alive in Charles County.  I'm born and raised here in Charles County.
> 
> Let that had been a Caucasian man shot by an African American State Trooper.  The discussion would not have been about his the criminal background of the young man but about the African American Trooper.  Really in Charles County if we all black, white, etc.  Stick together and try to make the community a better place for all verses putting people down.   We all have made mistakes in life.
> 
> Realistically you’re not the judge or the jury.  You only have to answer to one man.


And I would hope that if any of those high position people were to pull a 9mm gun and fire at a police officer or anyone else, that they expect to eat a bullet.  

The others aren't being discussed.  What is being discussed is does this case constitute an example of racism in the Charles County system.  The response is overwhemingly NO.  This is not a case of racism.

Does it exist in Charles County?  Of course.  But it is at all levels.  Not just "the man" or "the system" against the black population.  

Is there corruption?  Wherever there is power, there will be corruption.  Not in this case though. This was a straight forward case.  Kill or be killed.  I'm sure even "the streets" can understand that philosophy.


----------



## SAHRAB

Big Momma said:
			
		

> Alright, listen here you buncho crackas.  I've read all of this stuff and I agree with y'all- crackalastic or not.  Me and my cousin lil jon was talking about this and we agree-that boy was as sorry as a two dollar watch.  What happened to his mama or his big sister takin a tree limb to his young lil ass?  24 aint too young to beat, That's what my daddy tells me and I is 37.  All I knows is if I even talk back to my daddy now I better be thinkin about runnin' like my's feet was on fire and my asses was catchin'.
> 
> I think that that whole family has their cages turnin', but their squirrels are all dead ifin you know what I mean.




you said *crackalastic  *


----------



## Toxick

Pandora said:
			
		

> Mr. Non Compos Mentis



HEY! I do know what that means.
And my mentis is quite compos thankyouverymuch.  





			
				Pandora said:
			
		

> It is when the prosecutor decides not to prosecute.




So basically they just let him off the hook for no apparent reason.


----------



## virgovictoria

mainman said:
			
		

> What you mean "we" whitegirl????


<a href="http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNskw006" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/15/15_1_110.gif" alt="Male Entertainer 11" border="0"></a>


----------



## nomoney

Toxick said:
			
		

> So basically they just let him off the hook for no apparent reason.


It was because he was black.


----------



## Toxick

LADYT said:
			
		

> But you really have to keep it real and stop stereotyping people.



Ok.

From here on out, I will be keeping it real.




			
				LADYT said:
			
		

> Let that had been a Caucasian man shot by an African American State Trooper.  The discussion would not have been about his the criminal background of the young man but about the African American Trooper.



This sounds like a stereotype. You need to start keeping it real.

Lemme put it like this:

It seems that when something like this happens with a black criminal, whose family starts screaming "RACISM! RACISM! The police shot our dearly beloved, kind-hearted, warm, good, spiritual, pure, wonderful baby!!! You racist bastards!" The reason that his criminal background came up is - not because he's black - but because we're trying to point out that he was shot because HE'S A CRIMINAL! And NOT because he's black.

It usually falls on deaf ears, however.


(Usually) When white criminals are shot down, (and it happens - I've seen it), most of us law abiding citizens look over and say "Down the hatch, dumbass" and go about our business. Of course his family screams about "unfair" and "police brutality" and "evil po-po murderers", but the media usually ignores them, as well they should.


As they should have done here.




			
				LADYT said:
			
		

> Really in Charles County if we all black, white, etc.  Stick together and try to make the community a better place for all verses putting people down.   We all have made mistakes in life.




I agree.

You go first.


----------



## justbeachy

Realistically you’re not the judge or the jury.  You only have to answer to one man.[/QUOTE]


----------



## vraiblonde

willie said:
			
		

> What has me bewildered is the action of the media.  The selective reporting is too obvious when the interviews are only with members of his dysfunctional family also with criminal records.  NBC and even worse, the Washington Post, report on the somber memorial and Lyle's sweet character while Fox 5 shows a liquor bottle littered "memorial" and a bunch of illiterate, loudmouth criminals.


It's not bewildering at all.  The mainstream media has been brainwashed by the race-baiters - Jess Jackson, Al Sharpton and that ilk - and now they're trying to brainwash us.

The media and the Hollyweirds cry enormous tears over Mumia-whatshisface, the cop killer, and Tookie Williams, and turn them into celebrities worthy of their support.  Back in the day, we used to call this "slumming" - rich folks hanging out with ghetto scum - and it was considered a bad thing.  These days is cool and hip, and just all the rage.

What's most disheartening is to see blacks buying into the slavemaster mentality of elite whites.  Hell, Democrats no longer have to whip blacks and chain them to keep them on the plantation - now all they do is say, "It's not your fault, it's the fault of white racists" and blacks will willingly whip and chain themselves.

And you let some black person speak out against the massas and watch the Democrat machine go into action.  Condi Rice, JC Watts, our own Mike Steele - they've all gotten a taste of what happens to black people that don't chain themselves to the Democratic party and march in lockstep with the massas.


----------



## RUTHERETOO

You sound so racist that it's a shame... pull your sheet off your head.


----------



## mAlice

RUTHERETOO said:
			
		

> You sound so racist that it's a shame... pull your sheet off your head.



Who are you talking to?


----------



## nomoney

RUTHERETOO said:
			
		

> You sound so racist that it's a shame... pull your sheet off your head.


I think it's really more of a potato sack material.


----------



## Toxick

RUTHERETOO said:
			
		

> You sound so racist that it's a shame... pull your sheet off your head.





I wonder if there's a Klan equivalent to Godwin's Rule.


----------



## RUTHERETOO

Racist Is A Shame Huh!


----------



## nomoney

RUTHERETOO said:
			
		

> Racist Is A Shame Huh!


do you mean

A) A racist is a shame huh?
B) Racism is a shame huh?
C) yo yo yo, you betta recognize biatch
or 
D) I'm really jwwb trying to start stuff


----------



## Pandora

nomoney said:
			
		

> do you mean
> 
> A) A racist is a shame huh?
> B) Racism is a shame huh?
> C) yo yo yo, you betta recognize biatch
> or
> D) I'm really jwwb trying to start stuff


----------



## vraiblonde

RUTHERETOO said:
			
		

> You sound so racist that it's a shame... pull your sheet off your head.


Truth hurts, don't it?


----------



## Midnightrider

Toxick said:
			
		

> I wonder if there's a Klan equivalent to Godwin's Rule.


If there was, this thread would have ended when Vrai invoked it at post 113. And we all would have missed that last gem of a post

She is obviously a very forward thinking woman


----------



## kwillia

I pick "D"...

Hey everybody, quick... click here ----> http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=70369

It's a bunch of folks having no sympathy for a white boy who got himself shot and killed by being stupid.


----------



## CMC122

nomoney said:
			
		

> do you mean
> 
> A) A racist is a shame huh?
> B) Racism is a shame huh?
> C) yo yo yo, you betta recognize biatch
> or
> D) I'm really jwwb trying to start stuff


----------



## nomoney

kwillia said:
			
		

> I pick "D"...
> 
> Hey everybody, quick... click here ----> http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=70369
> 
> It's a bunch of folks having no sympathy for a white boy who got himself shot by being stupid.


Bunch of racists.


----------



## RUTHERETOO

I have no sympathy for a white or black boy who got himself shot by being stupid.  It's just the comments that are being made that make us all think of racism.  Whether it’s hidden racism or not it’s still alive and well.


----------



## Midnightrider

RUTHERETOO said:
			
		

> I have no sympathy for a white or black boy who got himself shot by being stupid.  It's just the comments that are being made that make us all think of racism.  Whether it’s hidden racism or not it’s still alive and well.


BEST POST OF THE THREAD


----------



## mainman

RUTHERETOO said:
			
		

> Racist Is A Shame Huh!


Check the circuit breaker for your brain, I think it tripped...


----------



## Nupe2

What did I miss?    Maybe I should ask Pete....


----------



## Tonio

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Do you see the area actually EVER making enough significant progress to make decent folks want to move back?


I've read that Anacostia is becoming gentrified after many years as a Suicide Slum. Some of the longtime residents are resentful of the gentrification, seeing it as racist. That's how Marion Barry got re-elected to the city council the last time--he's an expert at maniupulating resentment for his own gain.


----------



## Tonio

willie said:
			
		

> This forthcoming press conference should be interesting but it will never appease the "eclarks".  What has me bewildered is the action of the media.  The selective reporting is too obvious when the interviews are only with members of his dysfunctional family also with criminal records.  NBC and even worse, the Washington Post, report on the somber memorial and Lyle's sweet character while Fox 5 shows a liquor bottle littered "memorial" and a bunch of illiterate, loudmouth criminals.


That sounds a lot like the media circus generated by Terri Schiavo's parents. I think in both cases, the families' emotions prevented them from accepting certain realities. And the media has its own delusion, portraying issues like this as simple good versus evil, the little guy against the big guy. I think that's sad, because it makes cops look like sadistic murderers.


----------



## eclark

Good Afternoon every one, how are you today.


----------



## kwillia

eclark said:
			
		

> Good Afternoon every one, how are you today.


 Fine here.


----------



## mAlice

eclark said:
			
		

> Good Afternoon every one, how are you today.


http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=70391


----------



## Chasey_Lane

eclark said:
			
		

> Good Afternoon every one, how are you today.


I've had a headache for two days, but other than that I'm good.  You?


----------



## vraiblonde

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> If there was, this thread would have ended when Vrai invoked it at post 113.


Read again, dipshit.  I didn't call you or anyone else a Klanner.


----------



## eclark

I'm okay, I'm at the calm before the storm, I know my friend is dead but the reality won't set in until the funeral and my heart will break some more.


----------



## Shannie0308




----------



## mAlice

eclark said:
			
		

> I'm okay, I'm at the calm before the storm, I know my friend is dead but the reality won't set in until the funeral and my heart will break some more.




 

If you're looking for someone to feel sorry for you, you've come to the wrong place.


----------



## kwillia

eclark said:
			
		

> I'm okay, I'm at the calm before the storm, I know my friend is dead but the reality won't set in until the funeral and my heart will break some more.


Reality does set in at a funeral. Peace be with you.


----------



## camily

eclark said:
			
		

> I'm okay, I'm at the calm before the storm, I know my friend is dead but the reality won't set in until the funeral and my heart will break some more.


So effen what.


----------



## eclark

I've come to wrong place if I was looking for anything other than ignorance.


----------



## vraiblonde

eclark said:
			
		

> I'm okay, I'm at the calm before the storm, I know my friend is dead but the reality won't set in until the funeral and my heart will break some more.


Boo effing hoo.  

Maybe you'll learn to have friends that don't get drunk and shoot at cops.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

camily said:
			
		

> So effen what.


The loss of a friend/family member is painful, regardless of how they lived their life.


----------



## mAlice

eclark said:
			
		

> I've come to wrong place if I was looking for anything other than ignorance.



I'll let you show yourself out.


----------



## vraiblonde

eclark said:
			
		

> I've come to wrong place if I was looking for anything other than ignorance.


Yeah, you're the one crying over some criminal, and _we're_ the ignorant ones.

That's pretty good.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

eclark said:
			
		

> I've come to wrong place if I was looking for anything other than ignorance.


It's not ignorance, it's truth & reality.  What your friend did was wrong, period.  Its been published, and its public knowledge.  He chose the life, he should deal with the consequences.


----------



## Christy

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> The loss of a friend/family member is painful, regardless of how they lived their life.


You're trying to get eclark to hook you up with a free dime bag aintcha?


----------



## RoseRed

I wonder what happened to Katt?  She hasn't posted since she started this thread.


----------



## eclark

Maybe I will, maybe I won't you can't tell what a person will end up doing, but doesn't change how I feel about him.  You could never understand because you've never lived this life.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Christy said:
			
		

> You're trying to get eclark to hook you up with a free dime bag aintcha?


I am almost out.


----------



## Pete

Why is it gangsters families/friends are mad when their gangsters meet gangster deaths?


----------



## kwillia

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> The loss of a friend/family member is painful, regardless of how they lived their life.


Yep... remember Dale Moore Sr., the guy who killed himself by driving north in the southbound lane on route 5 after leaving Hill's Place drunk off his azz... his family posted many bulletins in the "obits" section indicating they've yet to accept the fact that he died because he made bad decisions. Denial happens alot when bad behaviour becomes the norm.


----------



## Midnightrider

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Read again, dipshit.  I didn't call you or anyone else a Klanner.


did you even bother to find out what godwins rule is before you posted?

From wikipedia:
As an online discussion grows longer, the probability of a comparison involving Nazis or Hitler approaches 1. 


now the other poster asked if there was a klan equivelent

so now you are saying you didn't compare me and Lexi to klanners?



			
				vrai said:
			
		

> The Lexis and Midnightriders of the world do a hell of a lot more to perpetuate racial division than any Klanner ever dreamed of.




thats a pretty direct comparision.......

I understand, reading comprehension isn't your strong suit. Inflamatory statments and name calling are though


----------



## Chasey_Lane

eclark said:
			
		

> Maybe I will, maybe I won't you can't tell what a person will end up doing, but doesn't change how I feel about him.  You could never understand because you've never lived this life.


Did you ever think that maybe what he was doing wasn't such a good idea?  Did you ever stop him, shake him & offer support?  Did you ride around with him in his bouts with the law?


----------



## mAlice

eclark said:
			
		

> You could never understand because you've never lived this life.



I wouldn't want to live his life.


----------



## Christy

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Did you ever think that maybe what he was doing wasn't such a good idea? Did you ever stop him, shake him & offer support?




Chasey got me out of the gangsta life and I thank her every day.  

She is the wind beneath my wings.


----------



## bresamil

eclark said:
			
		

> I'm okay, I'm at the calm before the storm, I know my friend is dead but the reality won't set in until the funeral and my heart will break some more.


Excellent.  Use that grief as a catalyst to help all the young people around you that you see going down a similar path.  

Remind them that the following are unacceptable behavior:  carrying a concealed weapon, firing at a police officer, drunk driving, trespassing, drug use, drug dealing.  

Remind them that there IS a price to pay and that your friend paid that price for breaking the law and living in an unacceptable manner.  

Help to direct them away from that type of life. 

In this way, your friend would not have died in vain, but as an example to others.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Christy said:
			
		

> Chasey got me out of the gangsta life and I thank her every day.
> 
> She is the wind beneath my wings.


----------



## mainman

eclark said:
			
		

> Maybe I will, maybe I won't you can't tell what a person will end up doing, but doesn't change how I feel about him. You could never understand because you've never lived this life.


I know that we are faced with choices every day. And the decsions we make determine certain outcomes, some negative and some positive.



He made a decision to pull a weapon on a law enforcement officer, at which point the officer was forced to make a decsion as well... Had your friend gotten out of the car and complied, he would still be here....

Do you think that you're friend knew the difference between right and wrong?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

kwillia said:
			
		

> Yep... remember that Morgan guy who killed himself by driving north in the southbound lane on route 5 after leaving Hill's Place drunk off his azz... his family posted many bulletins in the "obits" section indicating they've yet to accept the fact that he died because he made bad decisions. Denial happens alot when bad behaviour becomes the norm.


I don't remember him, but I do remember "Dale" and his Wal-Mart gift cards.


----------



## vraiblonde

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> thats a pretty direct comparision.......


In that black hole that passes for your mind, I'm sure it is.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Priscilla Heckler -- Monday, 20 March 2006, at 12:56 p.m.

TO MY SWEET LITTLE BOY MOMMY IS WRITING THIS 

TODAY BECAUSE A LOT HAS HAPPENEND SINCE YOU BEEN 

GONE NOW FOR 5 MONTHS DADDY IS STILL WORKING 

HARD AS EVER I THINK HIM GIONG TO WORK LIKE HE 

DOES HELPS WE ARE MOVING WE ARE SO EXCITED TOO 

WE HAVE BEEN SO BUSY LATLY TOO WITH PACKING 

TOMARROW IS GIONG TO BE VERY HARD FOR ME ALL DAY 

EVEN WITH ALL THE THINGS GIONG ON MY MIND STILL 

WANDERS TO YOU AND I KEEP WONDERING WHY YOU WHY 

NOT ME WHAT DID I DO SO WRONG IN MY LIFE WHEN 

YOU DID NOTHING DADDY HAS TO WORK TOMARROW 

DOUBLE SHIFTS BUT ON SATURDAY WHEN WE CELEBRATE 

DADDYS BIRTHDAY MOMMY IS GIONG TO MAKE A SPECIAL 

CAKE FOR YOU TWO CAN SHARE TOGETHER TOMARROW 

WHEN IM HOME AND PACKING UP THE LAST OF THE 

BOXES I WILL PLAY A SONG FOR YOU BY KENNY 

CHESNEY CALLED SOMEDAY MOMMY AND DADDY LOVES 

THAT SONG I HOPE YOU CAN HEAR IT I THINK OF YOU 

EVERY SINGLE DAY AND MISS YOU EVERY SINGLE 

SECOND I HOPE YOU KNOW THAT I LOVE YOU MORE THAN 

ANYTHING YOU A MY HEART ITS STRANGE I THINK 

CAUSE WHEN YOU ARE BORN TOO SOON THAT YOU DONT 

EXPECT TO SEE FEATURES FROM ONE ANOTHER ON YOU 

BUT WE DID YOU HAD YOUR DADDYS LIPS CHIN FEET IT 

WAS HARD TO TELL ABOUT THE EYES THOUGH AND IT 

LOOKED LIKED YOU HAD DADDYS FOREHEAD YOU HAD 

MOMMYS EARS NOSE AND THE SHAPE OF MY HANDS YOU 

WERE THE MOST BEAUIFUL BABY I HAD EVER SEEN YOU 

WOULD HAVE BEEN SPOILED ROTTEN I LOVE YOU 

KENNETH MORE THAN WORDS CAN SAY TOO 

WE LOVE YOU HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## kwillia

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I don't remember him, but I do remember "Dale" and his Wal-Mart gift cards.


That's the guy I'm talking about... I thought it was Dale Morgan... I'm gonna have to go do a search because I wanna go look up his court history...


----------



## Midnightrider

look up comparision, i'm not doing all the leg work for you


----------



## Toxick

eclark said:
			
		

> I'm okay, I'm at the calm before the storm, I know my friend is dead but the reality won't set in until the funeral and my heart will break some more.




As I said before, I am sorry for your loss.




But don't be too quick to judge the cops, and don't be so quick to assign hatred.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

kwillia said:
			
		

> That's the guy I'm talking about... I thought it was Dale Morgan... I'm gonna have to go do a search because I wanna go look up his court history...


Ooooooh, I didn't know his last name, only his first.  Good idea on the court history.  Let us know what you come up with.


----------



## nomoney

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Priscilla Heckler -- Monday, 20 March 2006, at 12:56 p.m.
> 
> TO MY SWEET LITTLE BOY MOMMY IS WRITING THIS
> 
> TODAY BECAUSE A LOT HAS HAPPENEND SINCE YOU BEEN
> 
> GONE NOW FOR 5 MONTHS DADDY IS STILL WORKING
> 
> HARD AS EVER I THINK HIM GIONG TO WORK LIKE HE
> 
> DOES HELPS WE ARE MOVING WE ARE SO EXCITED TOO
> 
> WE HAVE BEEN SO BUSY LATLY TOO WITH PACKING
> 
> TOMARROW IS GIONG TO BE VERY HARD FOR ME ALL DAY
> 
> EVEN WITH ALL THE THINGS GIONG ON MY MIND STILL
> 
> WANDERS TO YOU AND I KEEP WONDERING WHY YOU WHY
> 
> NOT ME WHAT DID I DO SO WRONG IN MY LIFE WHEN
> 
> YOU DID NOTHING DADDY HAS TO WORK TOMARROW
> 
> DOUBLE SHIFTS BUT ON SATURDAY WHEN WE CELEBRATE
> 
> DADDYS BIRTHDAY MOMMY IS GIONG TO MAKE A SPECIAL
> 
> CAKE FOR YOU TWO CAN SHARE TOGETHER TOMARROW
> 
> WHEN IM HOME AND PACKING UP THE LAST OF THE
> 
> BOXES I WILL PLAY A SONG FOR YOU BY KENNY
> 
> CHESNEY CALLED SOMEDAY MOMMY AND DADDY LOVES
> 
> THAT SONG I HOPE YOU CAN HEAR IT I THINK OF YOU
> 
> EVERY SINGLE DAY AND MISS YOU EVERY SINGLE
> 
> SECOND I HOPE YOU KNOW THAT I LOVE YOU MORE THAN
> 
> ANYTHING YOU A MY HEART ITS STRANGE I THINK
> 
> CAUSE WHEN YOU ARE BORN TOO SOON THAT YOU DONT
> 
> EXPECT TO SEE FEATURES FROM ONE ANOTHER ON YOU
> 
> BUT WE DID YOU HAD YOUR DADDYS LIPS CHIN FEET IT
> 
> WAS HARD TO TELL ABOUT THE EYES THOUGH AND IT
> 
> LOOKED LIKED YOU HAD DADDYS FOREHEAD YOU HAD
> 
> MOMMYS EARS NOSE AND THE SHAPE OF MY HANDS YOU
> 
> WERE THE MOST BEAUIFUL BABY I HAD EVER SEEN YOU
> 
> WOULD HAVE BEEN SPOILED ROTTEN I LOVE YOU
> 
> KENNETH MORE THAN WORDS CAN SAY TOO
> 
> WE LOVE YOU HAPPY BIRTHDAY


 why did you post that in here?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

nomoney said:
			
		

> why did you post that in here?


Because I wanted to.


----------



## mAlice

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Because I wanted to.



  Well cut it out.  It's annoying.


----------



## nomoney

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Because I wanted to.


was it in the announcements?   That's kind of sad


----------



## Chasey_Lane

elaine said:
			
		

> Well cut it out.  It's annoying.


Fine then.  Your play date with day tonight is cut off.


----------



## mAlice

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Fine then.  Your play date with day tonight is cut off.




As if.


----------



## eclark

Here lately I did, I listen to him go over his choices he made in his life, the things he was trying to change. He came to talk to me and I unintentionally put him in harms way.  Their are people out here that do stuff way worst then selling drugs, and so what if he did. Their going to buy it from some where any way their crack heads that's what they do. You never or I never see a child/teen go up to a person and say, "you about to start doing drugs, cause I'm about to sell them" but I do see people (crack heads) go up to kids/teens and say you got that, if they like nawh I don't get down like that then they say you need to it's money out here, I know a spot or I can hook you up with some one to get on.


----------



## RoseRed

eclark said:
			
		

> He came to talk to me and I unintentionally put him in harms way.



So you were out drinking with him that fateful night?


----------



## nomoney

eclark said:
			
		

> Here lately I did, I listen to him go over his choices he made in his life, the things he was trying to change. He came to talk to me and I unintentionally put him in harms way. Their are people out here that do stuff way worst then selling drugs, and so what if he did. Their going to buy it from some where any way their crack heads that's what they do. You never or I never see a child/teen go up to a person and say, "you about to start doing drugs, cause I'm about to sell them" but I do see people (crack heads) go up to kids/teens and say you got that, if they like nawh I don't get down like that then they say you need to it's money out here, I know a spot or I can hook you up with some one to get on.


so because there are crackheads out there, that makes his choices to deal okay?


----------



## mainman

eclark said:
			
		

> Here lately I did, I listen to him go over his choices he made in his life, the things he was trying to change. He came to talk to me and I unintentionally put him in harms way. Their are people out here that do stuff way worst then selling drugs, and so what if he did. Their going to buy it from some where any way their crack heads that's what they do. You never or I never see a child/teen go up to a person and say, "you about to start doing drugs, cause I'm about to sell them" but I do see people (crack heads) go up to kids/teens and say you got that, if they like nawh I don't get down like that then they say you need to it's money out here, I know a spot or I can hook you up with some one to get on.


I see the letters but none of this makes any sense to me....


----------



## bresamil

eclark said:
			
		

> but I do see people (crack heads) go up to kids/teens and say you got that, if they like nawh I don't get down like that then they say you need to it's money out here, I know a spot or I can hook you up with some one to get on.



Do you turn these people in?  These criminals? These pushers?  These users of children?


----------



## vraiblonde

eclark said:
			
		

> Their are people out here that do stuff way worst then selling drugs, and so what if he did. Their going to buy it from some where any way their crack heads that's what they do. You never or I never see a child/teen go up to a person and say, "you about to start doing drugs, cause I'm about to sell them" but I do see people (crack heads) go up to kids/teens and say you got that, if they like nawh I don't get down like that then they say you need to it's money out here, I know a spot or I can hook you up with some one to get on.


Okay, well not everybody sells drugs for a living.  No, really.  It's true.  And those who DO engage in criminal activity can't be real surprised when they get popped.  It's part of the deal.

Get your #### together and quit making excuses for why losers do the ignorant things they do.


----------



## aps45819

eclark said:
			
		

> Here lately I did, I listen to him go over his choices he made in his life, the things he was trying to change. He came to talk to me and I unintentionally put him in harms way.  Their are people out here that do stuff way worst then selling drugs, and so what if he did. Their going to buy it from some where any way their crack heads that's what they do. You never or I never see a child/teen go up to a person and say, "you about to start doing drugs, cause I'm about to sell them" but I do see people (crack heads) go up to kids/teens and say you got that, if they like nawh I don't get down like that then they say you need to it's money out here, I know a spot or I can hook you up with some one to get on.


Could you translate that into honkyese for us?


----------



## kwillia

eclark said:
			
		

> Here lately I did, I listen to him go over his choices he made in his life, the things he was trying to change. He came to talk to me and I unintentionally put him in harms way.  Their are people out here that do stuff way worst then selling drugs, and so what if he did. Their going to buy it from some where any way their crack heads that's what they do. You never or I never see a child/teen go up to a person and say, "you about to start doing drugs, cause I'm about to sell them" but I do see people (crack heads) go up to kids/teens and say you got that, if they like nawh I don't get down like that then they say you need to it's money out here, I know a spot or I can hook you up with some one to get on.


Aaaaa but see.... his choice to deal drugs also brought along with it the need to carry a loaded weapon and it's that weapon and his choice to have and use it that lead to his death. See how bad choices in life can result in fatal consequences. :shrug:


----------



## Christy

mainman said:
			
		

> I see the letters but none of this makes any sense to me....


You need to bone up on your ghetto.  :racistcracker:


----------



## nomoney

eclark said:
			
		

> Here lately I did, I listen to him go over his choices he made in his life, the things he was trying to change. He came to talk to me and I unintentionally put him in harms way. Their are people out here that do stuff way worst then selling drugs, and so what if he did. Their going to buy it from some where any way their crack heads that's what they do. You never or I never see a child/teen go up to a person and say, "you about to start doing drugs, cause I'm about to sell them" but I do see people (crack heads) go up to kids/teens and say you got that, if they like nawh I don't get down like that then they say you need to it's money out here, I know a spot or I can hook you up with some one to get on.


You sound like you COULD have a decent head on your shoulders.  Why are you letting where you come from hamper your ability to become sucessful in something? Why don't you use his death as something to learn from?  Buck up, be a man-do the right thing and quit using his death and your place of upbringing as a crutch and an excuse.


----------



## mainman

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Okay, well not everybody sells drugs for a living. No, really. It's true. And those who DO engage in criminal activity can't be real surprised when they get popped. It's part of the deal.


I knew a guy that sold crack.. and it is part of the deal... he was constantly getting popped, he would get out and try a regular job, decide he was not making enough and start hustlin again and get popped. It was a circle.... over and over... SSDD..


----------



## pixiegirl

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Because I wanted to.




That was cold even for you.


----------



## mainman

Christy said:
			
		

> You need to bone up on your ghetto.  :racistcracker:


Oh, I know ghetto honey... That aint even ghetto.. thats illiterate'o


----------



## bresamil

mainman said:
			
		

> Oh, I know ghetto honey... That aint even ghetto.. thats illiterate'o


Why do I envision a box of cereal?


----------



## eclark

No I wasn't with him, I wish I was maybe he would still be here and  no that doesn't justify his choices and just because you sell drugs to a person that doesn't care enough about themselves not to use them doesn't make you this monster that deserves to die.  We really don't know what happen that morning were all out siders looking in.  I never known Johnny to pull a gun on a police officer before.  This lady couldn't even see her son's body, she was shown a picture if it's only (ONE) bullet to the chest why couldn't she see him.


----------



## justbeachy

eclark said:
			
		

> I'm okay, I'm at the calm before the storm, I know my friend is dead but the reality won't set in until the funeral and my heart will break some more.


I am sorry for your loss. But you have to see that it was his own fault. We can't let people (black or white) just go do what ever they want... isn't that anarchie(sp?)


----------



## aps45819

eclark said:
			
		

> No I wasn't with him, I wish I was maybe he would still be here and  no that doesn't justify his choices and just because you sell drugs to a person that doesn't care enough about themselves not to use them doesn't make you this monster that deserves to die.


Yes it does. Saying somebody else will do it if you don't doesen't make you less of a monster. 


			
				eclark said:
			
		

> We really don't know what happen that morning were all out siders looking in.  I never known Johnny to pull a gun on a police officer before.


 Johnny sure won't do it a second time, will he?


			
				eclark said:
			
		

> This lady couldn't even see her son's body, she was shown a picture if it's only (ONE) bullet to the chest why couldn't she see him.


 It's evidence in a crime


----------



## willie

eclark, YOU are a huge part of the problem.
Quote eclark:
*Their are people out here that do stuff way worst then selling drugs, and so what if he did. Their going to buy it from some where any way their crack heads that's what they do. * 
You are scum.  Your friends are scum.  As long as scum like you walk the streets, there will be problems.  You and your kind do not fit into a civilized society and if you have such a dislike for police then maybe you should do without.  The sooner you worthless scum kill off each other, the better off the rest of us will be.


----------



## ylexot

eclark said:
			
		

> just because you sell drugs to a person that doesn't care enough about themselves not to use them doesn't make you this monster that deserves to die.


Selling drugs isn't what got him killed.  Shooting at a cop is what got him killed.





			
				eclark said:
			
		

> I never known Johnny to pull a gun on a police officer before.


He probably hadn't.  If he had, he probably would have been shot then.  Maybe the alcohol (drugs too maybe?) had something to do with him pulling a gun.


----------



## bresamil

eclark said:
			
		

> she was shown a picture if it's only (ONE) bullet to the chest why couldn't she see him.



If a violent drunken person fired at me, I'd empty the whole clip into them.  But as a professional law enforcement officer was doing the shooting, I'm sure he only needed one well placed bullet to do the job.


----------



## aps45819

willie said:
			
		

> eclark, YOU are a huge part of the problem..


 Being aware of criminal activity and doing nothing about it will perputate the problem.
 When was the last time you called the cops and reported someone?


----------



## eclark

You are so funny scum Hahaha is that the best you can come up with. Worthless maybe to you, and his body is evidence but what are they hiding. Like some one said before that neighbor hood is known for certain things, those police know what go on down their, they sit around in plain cars all day long watching the streets, they know who goes in and out and what their driving, what their names are what their nicknames are. I just can't believe they would find some one drunk slumped over in their car that ran over a curb and almost hit a building in the (MEADOWS) and not search them, yhea right maybe in white oak but not in the (MEADOWS).


----------



## Shannie0308

eclark said:
			
		

> This lady couldn't even see her son's body, she was shown a picture if it's only (ONE) bullet to the chest why couldn't she see him.




What killed him has nothing to do with whether or not family members get to identify him. Different precincts do things differently. Just because on TV family members always get to go say good-bye, does not mean it happens in real life. Stop trying to make up conspiracies as to what happened to your friend. Unfortunately you're friend died because of his own stupidity, and choices. Not because some cops were plotting against him, or did something uncalled for.


----------



## dcooper

To ALL WHOM HAVE SOMETHING TO SAY ABOUT THE BLACK MAN KNOW AS JOHNNIE! YES THE COUNTY IS RACIST AND YES IT'S  VERY HARD FOR A BLACK MAN OR EVEN A WHITE MAN, TO GET INTO HIGH POSITION'S IN THE COUNTY BUT YOU KNOW THAT    LIFE IS WHAT YOU MAKE IT. IT'S JUST LIKE  RAISING A BABY WHEN THE CHILD FALLS YOU PICK HIM UP FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO ARE CALLING EACH OTHER STUPID AND DUMB FOR  THE COMMENT THAT CERTAIN  ISSUES ARE BROUGHT ON YOURSELF THAT IS TRUE IF YOU LIVE BY THE SWORD  YOU WILL DIE BY THE SWORD. BUT IN CHARLES COUNTY THERE IS ONLY ONE SWORD THAT WE ALL HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT NOT RUNNING UP AND IT'S THE POLICE THE POLICE IN CHARLES COUNTY ARE VERY NASTY AND NOT TO BE TRUSTED YOU SEE THIS SHOOTING IT GOES WAY BEYOND THIS MATTER. THERE IS A LOT OF THINGS PEOPLE DONT KNOW BECAUSE PEOPLE DONT TALK, BUT I CAN TELL YOU THIS IF JOHNNIE SHOT AT A OFFICER OF THE LAW THAN HE SHOULD HAVE BEEN INJURED AS WELL.  THAT TELL'S ME THAT SHOOTING THE OFFICER WAS TRYING TO KILL INSTEAD OF INJURING THE SUSPECT.  I CANNOT SAY THAT THE OFFICER WAS A RACIST PERSON BUT I CAN SAY THAT HE IS THE ONE WHO HAS TO ANSWER TO THE ONE PERSON ABOUT IF WHAT HE DID WAS RIGHT OR WRONG ONLY GOD CAN BE THE JUDGE OF WHAT THE OFFICER DID TO JOHNNIE HE IS LIVING WITH IT AS WE SPEAK. AND GOD TOOK JOHNNIE FROM US TO USE HIM AS OUR BACK BONE TO HELP US BLACK'S AND WHITE'S LEARN HOW DO WE DEAL WITH TRAGEDY BECAUSE THIS IS A TRAGEDY AND IM NOT GOD BUT THIS WILL HAPPEN AGAIN AND AGAIN UNTIL WE ALL COME TOGETHER AND TRY TO LIVE TOGETHER AS ONE AND NOT BLACK AND WHITE I HAVE LIVED IN LAPLATA MARYLAND ALL MY LIFE AND YES THE POLICE KILLED MY UNCLE GREGORY COOPER AND HIS FRIEND 30 YEARS AGO THEY HAVE A WAY TO COVER UP A GRAVE TO MAKE IT LIKE IT WAS NEVER A GRAVE THERE.  IN THE WORLD TODAY IT'S NOT WHAT YOU KNOW IT'S WHO YOU KNOW AND I THINK THAT WE ALL KNOW THAT GOD BLESS THE LYLES AND COOPER FAMILY IN THE TIME OF MOURNING ,BECAUSE REGARDLES OF HOW YOU OR I FEEL ABOUT THE SITUATION A LIFE WAS LOST AND THAT IS WHAT IT ALL ABOUT LIFE BECAUSE ONE DAY MY LIFE AND YOUR LIFE WILL END, I JUST HOPE NOT BY A GUN SHOT BY A ROBBER OR A COP


----------



## justbeachy

willie said:
			
		

> eclark, YOU are a huge part of the problem.
> Quote eclark:
> *Their are people out here that do stuff way worst then selling drugs, and so what if he did. Their going to buy it from some where any way their crack heads that's what they do. *
> You are scum.  Your friends are scum.  As long as scum like you walk the streets, there will be problems.  You and your kind do not fit into a civilized society and if you have such a dislike for police then maybe you should do without.  The sooner you worthless scum kill off each other, the better off the rest of us will be.


This is true


----------



## RoseRed

eclark said:
			
		

> You are so funny scum Hahaha is that the best you can come up with. Worthless maybe to you, and his body is evidence but what are they hiding. Like some one said before that neighbor hood is known for certain things, those police know what go on down their, they sit around in plain cars all day long watching the streets, they know who goes in and out and what their driving, what their names are what their nicknames are. I just can't believe they would find some one drunk slumped over in their car that ran over a curb and almost hit a building in the (MEADOWS) and not search them, yhea right maybe in white oak but not in the (MEADOWS).



Ya know, Reply With Quote is your friend.  That way know who you are addressing.


----------



## kwillia

eclark said:
			
		

> You are so funny scum Hahaha is that the best you can come up with. Worthless maybe to you, and his body is evidence but what are they hiding. Like some one said before that neighbor hood is known for certain things, those police know what go on down their, they sit around in plain cars all day long watching the streets, they know who goes in and out and what their driving, what their names are what their nicknames are. I just can't believe they would find some one drunk slumped over in their car that ran over a curb and almost hit a building in the (MEADOWS) and not search them, yhea right maybe in white oak but not in the (MEADOWS).


eclark, they would have to place him under arrest and aprehend him before they could search him. They were in the process of 'aprehend'... he chose to pull the gun rather than let them find it.


----------



## RoseRed

dcooper said:
			
		

> To ALL WHOM HAVE SOMETHING TO SAY ABOUT THE BLACK MAN KNOW AS JOHNNIE! YES THE COUNTY IS RACIST AND YES IT'S  VERY HARD FOR A BLACK MAN OR EVEN A WHITE MAN, TO GET INTO HIGH POSITION'S IN THE COUNTY BUT YOU KNOW THAT    LIFE IS WHAT YOU MAKE IT. IT'S JUST LIKE  RAISING A BABY WHEN THE CHILD FALLS YOU PICK HIM UP FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO ARE CALLING EACH OTHER STUPID AND DUMB FOR  THE COMMENT THAT CERTAIN  ISSUES ARE BROUGHT ON YOURSELF THAT IS TRUE IF YOU LIVE BY THE SWORD  YOU WILL DIE BY THE SWORD. BUT IN CHARLES COUNTY THERE IS ONLY ONE SWORD THAT WE ALL HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT NOT RUNNING UP AND IT'S THE POLICE THE POLICE IN CHARLES COUNTY ARE VERY NASTY AND NOT TO BE TRUSTED YOU SEE THIS SHOOTING IT GOES WAY BEYOND THIS MATTER. THERE IS A LOT OF THINGS PEOPLE DONT KNOW BECAUSE PEOPLE DONT TALK, BUT I CAN TELL YOU THIS IF JOHNNIE SHOT AT A OFFICER OF THE LAW THAN HE SHOULD HAVE BEEN INJURED AS WELL.  THAT TELL'S ME THAT SHOOTING THE OFFICER WAS TRYING TO KILL INSTEAD OF INJURING THE SUSPECT.  I CANNOT SAY THAT THE OFFICER WAS A RACIST PERSON BUT I CAN SAY THAT HE IS THE ONE WHO HAS TO ANSWER TO THE ONE PERSON ABOUT IF WHAT HE DID WAS RIGHT OR WRONG ONLY GOD CAN BE THE JUDGE OF WHAT THE OFFICER DID TO JOHNNIE HE IS LIVING WITH IT AS WE SPEAK. AND GOD TOOK JOHNNIE FROM US TO USE HIM AS OUR BACK BONE TO HELP US BLACK'S AND WHITE'S LEARN HOW DO WE DEAL WITH TRAGEDY BECAUSE THIS IS A TRAGEDY AND IM NOT GOD BUT THIS WILL HAPPEN AGAIN AND AGAIN UNTIL WE ALL COME TOGETHER AND TRY TO LIVE TOGETHER AS ONE AND NOT BLACK AND WHITE I HAVE LIVED IN LAPLATA MARYLAND ALL MY LIFE AND YES THE POLICE KILLED MY UNCLE GREGORY COOPER AND HIS FRIEND 30 YEARS AGO THEY HAVE A WAY TO COVER UP A GRAVE TO MAKE IT LIKE IT WAS NEVER A GRAVE THERE.  IN THE WORLD TODAY IT'S NOT WHAT YOU KNOW IT'S WHO YOU KNOW AND I THINK THAT WE ALL KNOW THAT GOD BLESS THE LYLES AND COOPER FAMILY IN THE TIME OF MOURNING ,BECAUSE REGARDLES OF HOW YOU OR I FEEL ABOUT THE SITUATION A LIFE WAS LOST AND THAT IS WHAT IT ALL ABOUT LIFE BECAUSE ONE DAY MY LIFE AND YOUR LIFE WILL END, I JUST HOPE NOT BY A GUN SHOT BY A ROBBER OR A COP


----------



## mAlice

dcooper said:
			
		

> To ALL WHOM HAVE SOMETHING TO SAY ABOUT THE BLACK MAN KNOW AS JOHNNIE! YES THE COUNTY IS RACIST AND YES IT'S  VERY HARD FOR A BLACK MAN OR EVEN A WHITE MAN, TO GET INTO HIGH POSITION'S IN THE COUNTY BUT YOU KNOW THAT    LIFE IS WHAT YOU MAKE IT. IT'S :blah: :blah: :blah: BE TRUSTED YOU SEE THIS SHOOTING IT GOES WAY BEYOND THIS MATTER. THERE IS A LOT OF THINGS PEOPLE DONT KNOW BECAUSE PEOPLE DONT TALK, BUT I CAN TELL YOU THIS IF JOHNNIE SHOT AT A OFFICER OF THE LAW THAN HE SHOULD HAVE BEEN INJURED AS WELL.  THAT TELL'S ME THAT SHOOTING THE OFFICER WAS TRYING TO KILL INSTEAD OF INJURING THE SUSPECT.  I CANNOT SAY THAT THE OFFICER WAS A RACIST PERSON BUT I CAN SAY THAT HE IS THE ONE WHO HAS TO ANSWER TO THE ONE PERSON ABOUT IF WHAT HE DID WAS RIGHT OR WRONG ONLY GOD CAN BE THE JUDGE OF WHAT THE OFFICER DID TO JOHNNIE HE IS LIVING :blah: :blah:




My eyes!  My eyes!


----------



## Shannie0308

kwillia said:
			
		

> eclark, they would have to place him under arrest and aprehend him before they could search him. They were in the process of 'aprehend'... he chose to pull the gun rather than let them find it.



Someone has explained that to her before, she's just choosing to ignore the facts, and the way things work legally.


----------



## kwillia

What if the police woke Johnny up and because the recognized him from past arrests, immediately searched him, found the gun and charged him with possession. I'm sure the outrage would of been all about him being profiled and illegally searched. Think about what you are saying eclark.


----------



## eclark

That is true, the bottom line is a life was lost. I said from the jump racisim is not just about color, but where you come from, where you live, your family, your past.  Sometimes I feel alot better when I see a white police offier in charles county verses a black officer and sometimes it's the other way all depends on what the situation is and what neighbor hood I'm in.


----------



## ylexot

eclark said:
			
		

> Like some one said before that neighbor hood is known for certain things, those police know what go on down their, they sit around in plain cars all day long watching the streets, they know who goes in and out and what their driving, what their names are what their nicknames are. I just can't believe they would find some one drunk slumped over in their car that ran over a curb and almost hit a building in the (MEADOWS) and not search them, yhea right maybe in white oak but not in the (MEADOWS).


Are you saying that the cops should search anyone in that neighborhood any time that they have to talk to them?  And if that's the case, you woulnd't call that racist?


----------



## Nupe2

eclark said:
			
		

> You are so funny scum Hahaha is that the best you can come up with. Worthless maybe to you, and his body is evidence but what are they hiding. Like some one said before that neighbor hood is known for certain things, those police know what go on down their, they sit around in plain cars all day long watching the streets, they know who goes in and out and what their driving, what their names are what their nicknames are. I just can't believe they would find some one drunk slumped over in their car that ran over a curb and almost hit a building in the (MEADOWS) and not search them, yhea right maybe in white oak but not in the (MEADOWS).



"e": I'm going to take a chance in this forum and pass along some words of hope for you and for any you chose to share them with.  A lot of people here and elsewhere in this country have problems with Jesse Jackson.  Unfortunately, he brought a lot of them on himself.  That being said, I will never forget his speech to the Democratic convention in 1988.  I believe he delivered his finest speech ever.  A speech that delivered a message of hope to all of us, no matter what our struggles, no matter what pain we are forced to endure.  Hopefully, his words will help you now and in the future.  This forum is a place for free and open discussion.  Some of the discussions are painful to read and to accept but a lot of the sentiment here is valuable.  Maybe you and others will learn from this discourse and perhaps, just maybe, from Jesse too.  

"Jesse Jackson, you don't understand my situation. You be on television. You don't understand. I see you with the big people. You don't understand my situation."

I understand. You see me on TV, but you don't know the me that makes me, me. They wonder, "Why does Jesse run?" because they see me running for the White House. They don't see the house I'm running from.

I have a story. I wasn't always on television. Writers were not always outside my door. When I was born late one afternoon, October 8th, in Greenville, South Carolina, no writers asked my mother her name. Nobody chose to write down our address. My mama was not supposed to make it, and I was not supposed to make it. You see, I was born of a teen-age mother, who was born of a teen-age mother.

I understand. I know abandonment, and people being mean to you, and saying you're nothing and nobody and can never be anything.

I understand. Jesse Jackson is my third name. I'm adopted. When I had no name, my grandmother gave me her name. My name was Jesse Burns 'til I was 12. So I wouldn't have a blank space, she gave me a name to hold me over. I understand when nobody knows your name. I understand when you have no name.

I understand. I wasn't born in the hospital. Mama didn't have insurance. I was born in the bed at [the] house. I really do understand. Born in a three-room house, bathroom in the backyard, slop jar by the bed, no hot and cold running water. I understand. Wallpaper used for decoration? No. For a windbreaker. I understand. I'm a working person's person. That's why I understand you whether you're Black or White. I understand work. I was not born with a silver spoon in my mouth. I had a shovel programmed for my hand.

My mother, a working woman. So many of the days she went to work early, with runs in her stockings. She knew better, but she wore runs in her stockings so that my brother and I could have matching socks and not be laughed at at school. I understand.

At 3 o'clock on Thanksgiving Day, we couldn't eat turkey because momma was preparing somebody else's turkey at 3 o'clock. We had to play football to entertain ourselves. And then around 6 o'clock she would get off the Alta Vista bus and we would bring up the leftovers and eat our turkey -- leftovers, the carcass, the cranberries -- around 8 o'clock at night. I really do understand.

Every one of these funny labels they put on you, those of you who are watching this broadcast tonight in the projects, on the corners, I understand. Call you outcast, low down, you can't make it, you're nothing, you're from nobody, subclass, underclass; when you see Jesse Jackson, when my name goes in nomination, your name goes in nomination.

I was born in the slum, but the slum was not born in me. And it wasn't born in you, and you can make it.

Wherever you are tonight, you can make it. Hold your head high; stick your chest out. You can make it. It gets dark sometimes, but the morning comes. Don't you surrender!

Suffering breeds character, character breeds faith. In the end faith will not disappoint.

You must not surrender! You may or may not get there but just know that you're qualified! And you hold on, and hold out! We must never surrender!! America will get better and better.

Keep hope alive. Keep hope alive! Keep hope alive! On tomorrow night and beyond, keep hope alive!

I love you very much. I love you very much."


----------



## ylexot

eclark said:
			
		

> That is true, the bottom line is a life was lost. I said from the jump racisim is not just about color, but where you come from, where you live, your family, your past.


And I and others told you "from the jump" that those things are not racism.  Those are not race related.  By definition, they cannot be racism (which is prejudice based on *race*).  Those things are simply prejudice...probably better classified as class-based prejudice.


----------



## eclark

No I'm not saying that you search any one walking, but under the circumstances you would have thought they would have search him at first it's the meadows they take precation.


----------



## dcooper

Well May Be You Should Come And Live In The County Then You Will Know What Its Like To Live By The Sword And Die By One


----------



## LADYT

dcooper said:
			
		

> To ALL WHOM HAVE SOMETHING TO SAY ABOUT THE BLACK MAN KNOW AS JOHNNIE! YES THE COUNTY IS RACIST AND YES IT'S  VERY HARD FOR A BLACK MAN OR EVEN A WHITE MAN, TO GET INTO HIGH POSITION'S IN THE COUNTY BUT YOU KNOW THAT    LIFE IS WHAT YOU MAKE IT. IT'S JUST LIKE  RAISING A BABY WHEN THE CHILD FALLS YOU PICK HIM UP FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO ARE CALLING EACH OTHER STUPID AND DUMB FOR  THE COMMENT THAT CERTAIN  ISSUES ARE BROUGHT ON YOURSELF THAT IS TRUE IF YOU LIVE BY THE SWORD  YOU WILL DIE BY THE SWORD. BUT IN CHARLES COUNTY THERE IS ONLY ONE SWORD THAT WE ALL HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT NOT RUNNING UP AND IT'S THE POLICE THE POLICE IN CHARLES COUNTY ARE VERY NASTY AND NOT TO BE TRUSTED YOU SEE THIS SHOOTING IT GOES WAY BEYOND THIS MATTER. THERE IS A LOT OF THINGS PEOPLE DONT KNOW BECAUSE PEOPLE DONT TALK, BUT I CAN TELL YOU THIS IF JOHNNIE SHOT AT A OFFICER OF THE LAW THAN HE SHOULD HAVE BEEN INJURED AS WELL.  THAT TELL'S ME THAT SHOOTING THE OFFICER WAS TRYING TO KILL INSTEAD OF INJURING THE SUSPECT.  I CANNOT SAY THAT THE OFFICER WAS A RACIST PERSON BUT I CAN SAY THAT HE IS THE ONE WHO HAS TO ANSWER TO THE ONE PERSON ABOUT IF WHAT HE DID WAS RIGHT OR WRONG ONLY GOD CAN BE THE JUDGE OF WHAT THE OFFICER DID TO JOHNNIE HE IS LIVING WITH IT AS WE SPEAK. AND GOD TOOK JOHNNIE FROM US TO USE HIM AS OUR BACK BONE TO HELP US BLACK'S AND WHITE'S LEARN HOW DO WE DEAL WITH TRAGEDY BECAUSE THIS IS A TRAGEDY AND IM NOT GOD BUT THIS WILL HAPPEN AGAIN AND AGAIN UNTIL WE ALL COME TOGETHER AND TRY TO LIVE TOGETHER AS ONE AND NOT BLACK AND WHITE I HAVE LIVED IN LAPLATA MARYLAND ALL MY LIFE AND YES THE POLICE KILLED MY UNCLE GREGORY COOPER AND HIS FRIEND 30 YEARS AGO THEY HAVE A WAY TO COVER UP A GRAVE TO MAKE IT LIKE IT WAS NEVER A GRAVE THERE.  IN THE WORLD TODAY IT'S NOT WHAT YOU KNOW IT'S WHO YOU KNOW AND I THINK THAT WE ALL KNOW THAT GOD BLESS THE LYLES AND COOPER FAMILY IN THE TIME OF MOURNING ,BECAUSE REGARDLES OF HOW YOU OR I FEEL ABOUT THE SITUATION A LIFE WAS LOST AND THAT IS WHAT IT ALL ABOUT LIFE BECAUSE ONE DAY MY LIFE AND YOUR LIFE WILL END, I JUST HOPE NOT BY A GUN SHOT BY A ROBBER OR A COP


 Your message is nothing but the absolute truth.  So to all that read the above message.  That is the truth a life has been lost.


----------



## mainman

dcooper said:
			
		

> Well May Be You Should Come And Live In The County Then You Will Know What Its Like To Live By The Sword And Die By One


WTF Are you talking about?


----------



## Shannie0308

eclark said:
			
		

> No I'm not saying that you search any one walking, but under the circumstances you would have thought they would have search him at first it's the meadows they take precation.



Searching without probable cause is not allowed. Regardless of the area. That alone would be grounds for dismissing any charges brought against him later on.


----------



## mAlice

LADYT said:
			
		

> Your message is nothing but the absolute truth.  So to all that read the above message.  That is the truth a life has been lost.



I couldn't understand it.  :shrug:


----------



## dcooper

Just Like I Said That's What Im Talking About And If You Dont Understand It Then Shut Up


----------



## kwillia

dcooper said:
			
		

> Just Like I Said That's What Im Talking About And If You Dont Understand It Then Shut Up


Got it...


----------



## mAlice

dcooper said:
			
		

> Just Like I Said That's What Im Talking About And If You Dont Understand It Then Shut Up




You shut up.


----------



## mainman

dcooper said:
			
		

> Just Like I Said That's What Im Talking About And If You Dont Understand It Then Shut Up


 Kindly remove your head from your rectum sir....

And as far as shutting up.... 

God gave me a mouth and I'll say whatever the #### I wanna say....or in this case.........fingers...


----------



## Nupe2

mainman said:
			
		

> Kindly remove your head from your rectum sir....
> 
> And as far as shutting up....
> 
> God gave me a mouth and I'll say whatever the #### I wanna say....or in this case.........fingers...


----------



## mainman

Nupe2 said:
			
		

>





I bet they had it bad coming up in LaPlata.. Whatya think??


----------



## eclark

So what is probable cause? If he was slumped over drunk, and ran over a curb, and nearly hit an apartment building, and I forgot to add as was mentioned earlier by the (man or lady with all the facts) he was trepassing, so why not search him at first. Maybe they did, maybe they didn't find anything physically on him.


----------



## fddog

eclark said:
			
		

> So what is probable cause? If he was slumped over drunk, and ran over a curb, and nearly hit an apartment building, and I forgot to add as was mentioned earlier by the (man or lady with all the facts) he was trepassing, so why not search him at first. Maybe they did, maybe they didn't find anything physically on him.


So your saying, they planted the gun on him.  OMFG


----------



## Nupe2

mainman said:
			
		

> I bet they had it bad coming up in LaPlata.. Whatya think??



I'm sure.  I mean it had to be a lot tougher than growing up in Benning Heights/Simple City!   

Hey MM:  Can you send me a quick tutorial on connecting to USENET? I think you posted some instructions a long time ago.


----------



## mAlice

eclark said:
			
		

> So what is probable cause? If he was slumped over drunk, and ran over a curb, and nearly hit an apartment building, and I forgot to add as was mentioned earlier by the (man or lady with all the facts) he was trepassing, so why not search him at first. Maybe they did, maybe they didn't find anything physically on him.



He musta' woked up.


----------



## vraiblonde

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> You must not surrender! You may or may not get there but just know that you're qualified! And you hold on, and hold out! We must never surrender!! America will get better and better.


I remember that speech well.  It's a damn shame Jesse didn't stick with that message instead of devolving into the shakedown tactics and race-baiting that characterize him today.


----------



## dcooper

It Looks Like You Keep Somethiny Up Yours Stop And Pull Your Head Out Your Rotten Ass


----------



## mainman

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> I'm sure. I mean it had to be a lot tougher than growing up in Benning Heights/Simple City!
> 
> Hey MM: Can you send me a quick tutorial on connecting to USENET? I think you posted some instructions a long time ago.


I'll write you something up and pm it to ya when I get home, I am leaving the office now...


And cooper.....


----------



## mAlice

dcooper said:
			
		

> It Looks Like You Keep Somethiny Up Yours Stop And Pull Your Head Out Your Rotten Ass




Who you talkin' to?


----------



## mainman

elaine said:
			
		

> Who you talkin' to?


Me...


----------



## Nupe2

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I remember that speech well.  It's a damn shame Jesse didn't stick with that message instead of devolving into the shakedown tactics and race-baiting that characterize him today.



I guess the struggle to remain relevant was too much for him.  (just kidding) 
I think it's tough being the moral voice of anything, let alone the nation, when your own morality is questionable.  His failings have been shared by more than a few men in positions of power and influence.  

Question: Do you keep stats on stuff like this -- is this the most popular tread ever (outside of the word games and lyric threads)?  Just curious


----------



## LADYT

You mean your leaving the office.  I would love to know what type of job you have.  Because all you did today was make unnecessary comments.


----------



## SAHRAB

dcooper said:
			
		

> It Looks Like You Keep Somethiny Up Yours Stop And Pull Your Head Out Your Rotten Ass




And you guys jumped all over me? please tell me i was a little more articulate when i first joined


----------



## Christy

LADYT said:
			
		

> You mean your leaving the office. I would love to know what type of job you have. Because all you did today was make unnecessary comments.


That could be any number of us.  Who is it that you speak of? :shrug:


----------



## mAlice

LADYT said:
			
		

> You mean your leaving the office.  I would love to know what type of job you have.  Because all you did today was make unnecessary comments.




Who you talkin' to?


----------



## Nupe2

mainman said:
			
		

> I'll write you something up and pm it to ya when I get home, I am leaving the office now...
> 
> 
> And cooper.....



Thanks and have a safe trip...don't get stuck in the SMOW!


----------



## mainman

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> Thanks and have a safe trip...don't get stuck in the SMOW!


Thanks for looking out for me, you be careful as well my brotha from anotha motha...


----------



## mainman

LADYT said:
			
		

> You mean your leaving the office. I would love to know what type of job you have. Because all you did today was make unnecessary comments.


I slang...


----------



## mAlice

mainman said:
			
		

> my brotha from anotha motha...



:cornball:


----------



## mainman

elaine said:
			
		

> :cornball:


Shut up


----------



## eclark

Never said it was planted but we don't know if it was in his hand or found in the car.


----------



## Nupe2

mainman said:
			
		

> Thanks for looking out for me, you be careful as well my brotha from anotha motha...



Cheating today...worked from home! (afeared of the smow)


----------



## mAlice

eclark said:
			
		

> Never said it was planted but we don't know if it was in his hand or found in the car.




It must have been in his hand to fire a shot at the cops.


----------



## Nupe2

elaine said:
			
		

> :cornball:



:dontbesomeanmysistah:


----------



## mAlice

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> :dontbesomeanmysistah:




:butthatswhatIdo:  :shrug:


----------



## SAHRAB

eclark said:
			
		

> Never said it was planted but we don't know if it was in his hand or found in the car.




Well i think the fact that your "Poor Wittle Johnny" Fired upon the police *AND THE BULLET WAS RECOVERED * kinda answers that dont it?








PST it was in his Hand


----------



## Nupe2

elaine said:
			
		

> :butthatswhatIdo:  :shrug:



:soInoticed:


----------



## mAlice

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> :soInoticed:




  I hate to go unnoticed.


----------



## fddog

eclark said:
			
		

> Never said it was planted but we don't know if it was in his hand or found in the car.


One of the guys that works for me, knew johnny. He said that johnny was always introuble. Sorry for your lose but i have alot of friends that are police, it is a very stressfull and unrewarding job. And they want to come home to there friends and family on a nightly basis.


----------



## dcooper

I Dont Know Ill Ask You Black Manma


----------



## mAlice

dcooper said:
			
		

> I Dont Know Ill Ask You Black Manma



Manma.  Is that like a stay at home daddy?


----------



## Shannie0308

elaine said:
			
		

> Manma.  Is that like a stay at home daddy?




must be??


----------



## cdsulhoff

eclark said:
			
		

> Never said it was planted but we don't know if it was in his hand or found in the car.



  Yeah,  surely the Charles county police department sits around thinking of way to plant guns on people to shoot them... <a href="http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZSYYYYYYIKUS" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_4_131.gif" alt="" border="0"></a> 
   I am personally sick of seeing everyone cry racism when the get caught..... Have you ever thought the police department is thead up with all the dumba** thugs messing up not only their life but everything around them.... I personally think the Police Department needs to step up their game..... Start really kicking some butt..... I want to be able to go to the mall or shopping in the day time and feel safe again....I feel for the Police department because They have to watch how they go about their job in fear of this crap.....What the heck start betting the crap out of thugs... Need to start thinking about keeping us positive citzens that go to work and stay out of trouble safe...... What about our safety....  <a href="http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZSYYYYYYIKUS" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/3/3_12_32.gif" alt="Policeman" border="0"></a>


----------



## vraiblonde

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> I guess the struggle to remain relevant was too much for him.  (just kidding)
> I think it's tough being the moral voice of anything, let alone the nation, when your own morality is questionable.  His failings have been shared by more than a few men in positions of power and influence.


You say (just kidding) but I think that's exactly what it was.  Racism is big business - I've said it any number of times.  It's like the NOW babes - none of them are going to suddenly say, "Okay, woman are equal.  We're going home and getting new jobs."  The NAACP is the same way - they make money off of inequality so you better believe they're in no hurry to see it end.

Jesse Jackson's personal failures aren't his problem.  It's his professional ones that have made him a laughingstock.  Rumors abound about MLK's personal failings, but nobody cares about it because his civil rights motives were pure and unimpeachable.


----------



## camily

elaine said:
			
		

> Manma.  Is that like a stay at home daddy?


----------



## dcooper

Night Night


----------



## cdsulhoff

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> You say (just kidding) but I think that's exactly what it was.  Racism is big business - I've said it any number of times.  It's like the NOW babes - none of them are going to suddenly say, "Okay, woman are equal.  We're going home and getting new jobs."  The NAACP is the same way - they make money off of inequality so you better believe they're in no hurry to see it end.
> 
> Jesse Jackson's personal failures aren't his problem.  It's his professional ones that have made him a laughingstock.  Rumors abound about MLK's personal failings, but nobody cares about it because his civil rights motives were pure and unimpeachable.



  what makes me made about Jesse Jackson is that all the money this jerk is making is all taxed free....... 
<a href="http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZSYYYYYYIKUS" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_2_205.gif" alt="Soapbox" border="0"></a>


----------



## dcooper

If You Feel That Way Then Carry Your Own Protection And Start Woppin Ass Like The Police


----------



## dcooper

So What If You Want Some Of His Money Then Work For It Like The Last Woman Did


----------



## cdsulhoff

dcooper said:
			
		

> If You Feel That Way Then Carry Your Own Protection And Start Woppin Ass Like The Police



   It is not my job to do that... Plus we should not have to worry about having to do that.... Stupid A** people who think it is cute to be a mence to this society deserve a bullet by the Cops.......


----------



## cdsulhoff

dcooper said:
			
		

> So What If You Want Some Of His Money Then Work For It Like The Last Woman Did



  Sweetheart thats kind of you but I have pleanty of money and I give plenty to our unlce Sam.......


----------



## camily

dcooper said:
			
		

> So What If You Want Some Of His Money Then Work For It Like The Last Woman Did


You're a friggin' idiot.


----------



## Christy

dcooper said:
			
		

> So What If You Want Some Of His Money Then Work For It Like The Last Woman Did


Ewwww, that's just nasty.


----------



## SAHRAB

camily said:
			
		

> You're a friggin' idiot.


.


Anyone notice that the 'Tards defending this POS all have that in common?


----------



## vraiblonde

dcooper said:
			
		

> If You Feel That Way Then Carry Your Own Protection And Start Woppin Ass Like The Police


Ghetto.


----------



## camily

SAHRAB said:
			
		

> .
> 
> 
> Anyone notice that the 'Tards defending this POS all have that in common?


Hmm, do we see a trend? YES.


----------



## Pandora

dcooper said:
			
		

> Well May Be You Should Come And Live In The County Then You Will Know What Its Like To Live By The Sword And Die By One



I grew up in that county and lived near people who grew drugs and sold drugs.   A good majority of my childhood friends are dead, mainly from car accidents.  One was killed buying crack in D.C.

Life is about choices, it was a choice I didn't make.  Sure, I have been to drug parties, but I didn't participate.  It was as close to me as the house next door.  

I didn't come from a warm and fuzzy home either.  I have been out of my parent’s home since I was 18, worked 2 jobs for a long time and once I let go of my 2nd job, I worked any and all overtime I could get my grubby hands on.

I didn’t place “college” level English when I went to register at age 23 years old.  I had to take developmental English classes in order to be up to par.  I struggled and I had to cut serious corners in order to pay for college and maintain the household bills.  There were times I wish I was the kid down the street who had it handed to me, but I didn’t and knew that the only person who I could depend on was myself.  

I hate listening to that “pity me” I grew up without any advantages stuff.  I really do, because (and before I say this no OFFENSE to the hens on the board) but you can be the hen in the coop, flapping your wings, never getting off the ground, stuck in your coop, hanging out or you can be the eagle that soars above it all.  Choices and choices don’t come on a silver platter, and it isn’t always easy but life isn’t easy. 

I now work with addicts and I know how difficult it is to overcome but it can be done.   I also know that I cannot save the world, which was a hard to swallow concept for me, but Mr. Lyles had better choices and he didn’t make them.  

It isn’t the cops fault, they did their job.  The police wouldn’t have been on his ass had he been trying to live an honest life.  He moved to Prince George’s County to absconded a strict probation (not the police) and failed to comply with those terms.   Right? 

He made the CHOICE, to hit the streets and do EXACTLY what landed him in jail in the 1st place.


----------



## willie

SAHRAB said:
			
		

> .
> 
> 
> Anyone notice that the 'Tards defending this POS all have that in common?


I have a hard time figuring out who the dingbats are talking to.  When eclark was offended at being called scum, I hope she was addressing me.  I have a special place in my heart for crack dealers regardless of race, sex or even age.......I wish them a painful demise.


----------



## RoseRed

elaine said:
			
		

> Manma.  Is that like a stay at home daddy?


  

And to the rest of ya's...


----------



## oldman

Yep, racism is still alive and active.  But just look at this thread and take notice of who is professing it.  My list of really ignorant people just keeps getting longer.  Guess I will just have to load my gun and wait for these racist Charles County Cops to break down my door because I left my trash out by the road the evening before pickup day.


----------



## aps45819

dcooper said:
			
		

> If You Feel That Way Then Carry Your Own Protection And Start Woppin Ass Like The Police


Would love to be able to LEGALLY carry my own protection.


----------



## cdsulhoff

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Would love to be able to LEGALLY carry my own protection.



   Even if I could legally carry a gun I will probably shoot my own foot off....


----------



## Speedy70

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> Even if I could legally carry a gun I will probably shoot my own foot off....



Barney Fife comes to mind.


----------



## Ken King

Shannie0308 said:
			
		

> Searching without probable cause is not allowed. Regardless of the area. That alone would be grounds for dismissing any charges brought against him later on.


 Wrong, it has been validated by the Supreme Court and lesser courts that a search incident to arrest is allowed.  The premise is that the officers have a need to insure their safety and a person or area of close proximity may in fact be searched without a warrant or first placing the person under arrest.


----------



## bresamil

eclark said:
			
		

> Never said it was planted but we don't know if it was in his hand or found in the car.


I'm going out on a limb here, but if HE WAS FIRING THE WEAPON I'd bet it was IN HIS HAND.  I'm just saying.


----------



## MMDad

Ken King said:
			
		

> Wrong, it has been validated by the Supreme Court and lesser courts that a search incident to arrest is allowed.  The premise is that the officers have a need to insure their safety and a person or area of close proximity may in fact be searched without a warrant or first placing the person under arrest.


 Ken, you didn't read the post. Searching without probable cause is not allowed. If you have cause to arrest, you have cause to search.


----------



## Shannie0308

Ken King said:
			
		

> Wrong, it has been validated by the Supreme Court and lesser courts that a search incident to arrest is allowed.  The premise is that the officers have a need to insure their safety and a person or area of close proximity may in fact be searched without a warrant or first placing the person under arrest.




I never mentioned a warrant being needed. I said probable cause. Which is the case. A search incident to arrest is of course allowed without a warrant. That is not being doubted. Such searches now include protective sweeps for persons under the following two alternative grounds:  1) Searches of
immediately adjoining areas; and 2) searches of other areas based on reasonable suspicion of danger to the arresting officers. 

My comment was directed to the statement that he should have been searched immediately upon finding him. A search cannot be conducted incident to arrest, without probable cause first being present, which was my original statement. 

And yes, I know all about Supreme Court rulings. I believe you are referring to Chimel v. California (1969) which established that a search incident to a lawful arrest must be made simultaneously with the arrest and must be confined to the suspects immediate controlled area. Which has nothing to do with my comment.


----------



## Ken King

MMDad said:
			
		

> Ken, you didn't read the post. Searching without probable cause is not allowed. If you have cause to arrest, you have cause to search.


 I read the post, probable cause is certainly a valid reason just as insuring officer safety is another valid justification to conduct a search of a subject.  In this case a person was found passed out in a running vehicle, no obvious crime here, but any search made prior to placing that person under arrest would have stood in a court of law and any evidence obtained would have been usable in court.


----------



## MMDad

Ken King said:
			
		

> I read the post, probable cause is certainly a valid reason just as insuring officer safety is another valid justification to conduct a search of a subject.  In this case a person was found passed out in a running vehicle, no obvious crime here, but any search made prior to placing that person under arrest would have stood in a court of law and any evidence obtained would have been usable in court.


 I think we're all saying the same thing. Until they have a reason to search, they can't. As soon as there is a valid reason, they can. It sounds like that is what happened here.

The only people who have an issue with this seem to believe that by initiating an unlawful search, they could have prevented the thug from shooting at a cop and getting himself dead.


----------



## Pete

MMDad said:
			
		

> I think we're all saying the same thing. Until they have a reason to search, they can't. As soon as there is a valid reason, they can. It sounds like that is what happened here.
> 
> The only people who have an issue with this seem to believe that by initiating an unlawful search, they could have prevented the thug from shooting at a cop and getting himself dead.


What Ken is saying is that the police do NOT need probable cause nor a warrant to search a person for weapons.  They are allowed to search a suspect for weapons for their safety if the suspect is in close proximity to them, or if they are detained, which is different than under arrest.


----------



## mrweb

Pete said:
			
		

> What Ken is saying is that the police do NOT need probable cause nor a warrant to search a person for weapons. They are allowed to search a suspect for weapons for their safety if the suspect is in close proximity to them, or if they are detained, which is different than under arrest.


Anything in the vehicle within plain sight or within reach of the driver is fair game, without PC.


----------



## Pandora

mrweb said:
			
		

> Anything in the vehicle within plain sight or within reach of the driver is fair game, without PC.





Just ask….

Got anything on you?   NO

So, you don’t have anything on you/in the car?  NO

You sure?  Yes (hand in air) search if you want.  

 Ok


----------



## Shannie0308

mrweb said:
			
		

> Anything in the vehicle within plain sight or within reach of the driver is fair game, without PC.




If an officer can see a weapon, drugs, or a number of other offensive things in plain sight, and/or within reach of a suspect THAT is probable cause to search the person, and immediate area.


----------



## MMDad

Pete said:
			
		

> What Ken is saying is that the police do NOT need probable cause nor a warrant to search a person for weapons.  They are allowed to search a suspect for weapons for their safety if the suspect is in close proximity to them, or if they are detained, which is different than under arrest.


 I understand that, and it is probable cause. They can't walk up to you and pat you down without a reason. The reason is also known as probable cause. In this case, someone is believed to be intoxicated. They would have reason to continue their investigation, and may even have cause to search, but they apparently did not feel that they had a reason until they had conducted sobriety tests. At that time, they conducted a search and look what happened.

They treated this suspect exactly as they would treat any DUI suspect. They did it right, and the thug deserves what he got.


----------



## Shannie0308

MMDad said:
			
		

> I understand that, and it is probable cause. They can't walk up to you and pat you down without a reason. The reason is also known as probable cause. In this case, someone is believed to be intoxicated. They would have reason to continue their investigation, and may even have cause to search, but they apparently did not feel that they had a reason until they had conducted sobriety tests. At that time, they conducted a search and look what happened.
> 
> They treated this suspect exactly as they would treat any DUI suspect. They did it right, and the thug deserves what he got.



 Someone who understands me. Thank You!!!


----------



## Nupe2

Shannie0308 said:
			
		

> Someone who understands me. Thank You!!!



Would you two get a room?!


----------



## camily

Shannie0308 said:
			
		

> Someone who understands me. Thank You!!!


That's scary.


----------



## MMDad

camily said:
			
		

> That's scary.


----------



## Shannie0308

camily said:
			
		

> That's scary.



Well I dont know him. So it may be. But he gets my point!


----------



## camily

MMDad said:
			
		

>


OK ok, I was just jealous.


----------



## Ken King

Pete said:
			
		

> What Ken is saying is that the police do NOT need probable cause nor a warrant to search a person for weapons.  They are allowed to search a suspect for weapons for their safety if the suspect is in close proximity to them, or if they are detained, which is different than under arrest.


 Exactly, officer safety is a valid reason to conduct a search for weapons whether there is probable cause or an impending arrest for violating a law (Adams v. Williams, 407 U.S. 143  (1972), Pennsylvania v. Mimms, 434 U.S. 106  (1977)).


----------



## MMDad

Shannie0308 said:
			
		

> Well I dont know him. So it may be. But he gets my point!


 She knows me as well as anyone on these boards does, so trust her. Be afraid. Be very afraid.


----------



## Pete

MMDad said:
			
		

> I understand that, and it is probable cause. They can't walk up to you and pat you down without a reason. The reason is also known as probable cause. In this case, someone is believed to be intoxicated. They would have reason to continue their investigation, and may even have cause to search, but they apparently did not feel that they had a reason until they had conducted sobriety tests. At that time, they conducted a search and look what happened.
> 
> They treated this suspect exactly as they would treat any DUI suspect. They did it right, and the thug deserves what he got.


Yes they can walk up and pat you down if they feel the need to for officer safety.  Even witnesses at a crime scene or some agitated person who flags them down to report a crime.

The person does not have to be a suspect at all, nor do they have to have probable cause to think they committed a crime.   There is a court case that set the precedent, when I am not too lazy I will look for it.


----------



## Shannie0308

Pete said:
			
		

> Yes they can walk up and pat you down if they feel the need to for officer safety.  Even witnesses at a crime scene or some agitated person who flags them down to report a crime.
> 
> The person does not have to be a suspect at all, nor do they have to have probable cause to think they committed a crime.   There is a court case that set the precedent, when I am not too lazy I will look for it.



 :shrug: I don't know. If I wasn't pregnant and lazy I would drag out my textbooks and do my best to prove you wrong. I graduated with my BA in Criminal Justice this past winter. I studied this for 4+ years, and I really don't agree with what you all are saying. But who knows, I wasn't a straight A college student. I can be wrong. But it's all good, I'll just agree to disagree.


----------



## Pandora

Pete said:
			
		

> There is a court case that set the precedent, when I am not too lazy I will look for it.




Find it.


----------



## Pete

Under Terry v. Ohio police conducting a lawful investigatory stop with the proper suspicion are allowed to conduct a carefully limited search of the outer clothing of the suspect for disclosure of weapons as long as the officer has a reasonable fear for his safety.


----------



## MMDad

Pete said:
			
		

> Yes they can walk up and pat you down if they feel the need to for officer safety.  Even witnesses at a crime scene or some agitated person who flags them down to report a crime.
> 
> The person does not have to be a suspect at all, nor do they have to have probable cause to think they committed a crime.   There is a court case that set the precedent, when I am not too lazy I will look for it.


 We are trying to say the same thing, just using different words. I agree with you. 

There has to be a reason, or probable cause. Behavior, location, circumstances, etc. But absent a reason they can't. Yes, officer safety is a reason as long as the officer can convince a judge that there was a perceived threat.

Example, I was walking home from work in San Jose at three AM and was stopped. The officer patted me down, then she asked a few questions and sent me on my way. I believe this was legit because of the circumstances. At noon, it probably wouldn't have been. She had probable cause to search me in order to protect her own safety.


----------



## MMDad

Pete said:
			
		

> Under Terry v. Ohio police conducting a lawful investigatory stop *with the proper suspicion * are allowed to conduct a carefully limited search of the outer clothing of the suspect for disclosure of weapons as long as the officer has a reasonable fear for his safety.


 That's all I'm trying to say.


----------



## Shannie0308

Pete said:
			
		

> Under Terry v. Ohio police conducting a lawful investigatory stop with the *proper suspicion* are allowed to conduct a carefully limited search of the outer clothing of the suspect for disclosure of weapons as long as the officer has a reasonable fear for his safety.



proper suspicion = probable cause.  :shrug:


----------



## Pete

MMDad said:
			
		

> That's all I'm trying to say.


I misunderstood because you kept linking it to "probable cause".  Suspicion is not probable cause.

2 guys are sitting in a parking lot watching a store.  Have ben there for a long time.  There is no evidence of a crime, no sign of a crime, thus no probable cause to think they commited a crime.  The policeman can investigate the "suspicious behavior" and in so doing can pat them down if he feels the need to for his own safety.


----------



## Pete

Shannie0308 said:
			
		

> proper suspicion = probable cause.  :shrug:


I don't think so.


----------



## Shannie0308

Alright I pulled out the text   

A search can be justified and therefore considered legal if any of the following conditions are met:

*A search warrant has been issued
*Consent is given
*An officer stops a suspicious person and  believes the person may be armed, hence probable cause
*The search is incidental to a lawful arrest
*An emergency exists.

If any one of these preconditions exists a search will be considered reasonable and therefore legal.


----------



## mrweb

Shannie0308 said:
			
		

> If an officer can see a weapon, drugs, or a number of other offensive things in plain sight, and/or within reach of a suspect THAT is probable cause to search the person, and immediate area.


I don't know about Maryland, but in Virginia, that included me being able to reach under the driver's seat, glove compartment, etc.  However, it didn't include a purse or briefcase.  Go figure.


----------



## Pete

Shannie0308 said:
			
		

> Alright I pulled out the text
> 
> A search can be justified and therefore considered legal if any of the following conditions are met:
> 
> *A search warrant has been issued
> *Consent is given
> *An officer stops a suspicious person and  believes the person may be armed, hence probable cause
> *The search is incidental to a lawful arrest
> *An emergency exists.
> 
> If any one of these preconditions exists a search will be considered reasonable and therefore legal.



I still hold that "suspicion" and "probably cause" are different.  Hers is another citation from Terry v. Ohio that points that out.

The decision in Terry v. Ohio (1968) established that some brief seizures may be made *without probable cause*. If an officer has a reasonable suspicion that a crime has been committed or will soon be committed, that officer may briefly detain a suspect to frisk him for weapons and question him. This is known as a "Terry stop."


----------



## Shannie0308

Pete said:
			
		

> I still hold that "suspicion" and "probably cause" are different.  Hers is another citation from Terry v. Ohio that points that out.
> 
> The decision in Terry v. Ohio (1968) established that some brief seizures may be made *without probable cause*. If an officer has a reasonable suspicion that a crime has been committed or will soon be committed, that officer may briefly detain a suspect to frisk him for weapons and question him. This is known as a "Terry stop."



The only thing from my mouth is about getting out the book. Everything else is quoted straight from my Criminal Investigation book.


----------



## Pandora

Pete, 

The way you came across in your post is 



> Yes they can walk up and pat you down if they feel the need to for officer safety.



The confusion comes into play with the meaning for “frisk” versus “searching.”  Throughout this thread, we’ve heard “search” “search” “search” not “frisk." 

I understand what you are saying after reading what you referenced.  In that case, a detective had a reasonable suspicious to believe a robbery was about to be committed and frisked the guy finding a handgun in his overcoat.  


Shannie, 

You are confusing "search" with "frisk."  Like I did.  

If I frisk you, I am just going to just run my hands down you, fairly quickly, to feel for any obvious weapons. 

If I start digging in your pockets and find your dope stash, it will most likely get tossed out in court unless I just saw you buy it.  That would be a search.  

BTW, Pete is right.  The police can frisk you on the grounds that you are suspicious.


----------



## Citizen

Well.....finally. I can state a few more facts.  Mr. Lyles had someone else's ID on him, and was giving a false name to the officers.  The officers on the scene were not famaliar with Mr. Lyles and initally did not know who they were dealing with.  So the theory of the officers picking on him because they knew his criminal past is gone.  The theory of these deceitful Charles County law enforcement officers who carry extra guns around with them, so they can plant them, can now be thrown aside also.  Mr. Lyles not only pulled the gun from his clothing, he then proceed to fire at the officers, however, he missed and struck himself in his own hand.  The bullet exited his hand and traveled into the ground near the officers.  Mr. Lyles was still holding the gun in his other hand when he was shot by the officers.  And amazingly from what I've learned his fingerprints are on the gun, and traces of gunpowder were found on his shooting hand. This is caused by the dispersal of a bullet and casing from a firearm. Could only happen if he was holding the gun and fired it.

     Mr. Lyles who was such an outstanding citizen and community participant, also had two outstanding warrants for him at the time of his death.  Maybe this explains why he would try to fight to get away from the police who were arresting him. Mr. Lyles was already on probation, had a warrant for violating his probation, and knew he was going to serve a large amount of jailtime.  And wouldn't you know it! Mr. Lyles knew he had marijuana, cocaine, liquid PCP, ecstasy, and scales for weighing his product, in his vehicle.  Wait, there's more!!  Also found was more ammunition and a loaded magazine, which belonged to the gun that he fired at the officers.

     I hope some of these theories and rumors can be put to rest now. This is La Plata, Maryland and not Hollywood, California.  Things are not always as portrayed on television.  There aren't any conspiracies, the law enforcement officers who work in this area, aren't planting weapons, and purposely picking on someone who is of a different race then they are.  Are law enforcement officers biased?? Yes! they are. Biased against crime and people who chose not to follow the law of society.  Without laws are society would be total chaos.  The law enforcement officers are protecting the law abiding citizens, and trying to improve on the quality of life for those willing to accept it.

    The Pheonix Run community (not the MEADOWS) is an outstanding example of what can happen when law enforcement and citizens, who care about their community and the way they live, work together to make a change.  This area was once the worst area in Southern Maryland.  Due to the dedication and determination of law enforcement, civic groups, homeowner groups, businesses, and individual residents and citizens, this area has made a complete turnaround.  Eventually everything will revert back to normalicy, the neigborhood is still being revitalized, and people will learn to accept that Mr. Lyles chose his fate.  

    The officers involved in this incident did what was expected of them.  They protected and served society.  They protected themselves from a menance to society.  It has been mentioned that the officer who forced to take the life of Mr. Lyles will have to answer to a higher judge one day.  This judge makes all the laws. This judge, as we all know, issued the laws that Mr. Lyles chose not to accept. I'm positive that this judge will tell the officer that he was a good and faithful servant.

    Finally, I have to agree with one thing eclark mentioned.  There are always eyes watching every action that one performs.  There are eyes watching her, there are eyes watching those that support the actions of Mr. Lyles, there are eyes watching those that try to intimidate the law abiding citizens and law enforcement officers that live in that area.  Ms. Clark, there are probably more eyes watching than you realize.


----------



## RoseRed

Citizen said:
			
		

> Well.....finally. I can state a few more facts...



Thank you!


----------



## dcooper

yeah it is a stay a home dad you got it elaine


----------



## mainman

Citizen said:
			
		

> Mr. Lyles who was such an outstanding citizen and community participant, also had *two outstanding warrants* for him at the time of his death. Maybe this explains why he would try to fight to get away from the police who were arresting him. Mr. Lyles was *already on probation*, had *a warrant for violating his probation*, and knew he was going to serve a large amount of jailtime. And wouldn't you know it! Mr. Lyles knew he *had marijuana, cocaine, liquid PCP, ecstasy, and scales for weighing his product*, in his vehicle. Wait, there's more!! Also found was *more ammunition and a loaded magazine*, which belonged to the *gun* that he *fired at the officers*.


I thought this was worth repeating...


----------



## kwillia

Great post, Citizen!


----------



## nomoney

wow, he really did straighten up.  He was really on his way to being a model citizen.


----------



## pixiegirl

Citizen said:
			
		

> Finally, I have to agree with one thing eclark mentioned.  There are always eyes watching every action that one performs.  There are eyes watching her, there are eyes watching those that support the actions of Mr. Lyles, there are eyes watching those that try to intimidate the law abiding citizens and law enforcement officers that live in that area.  Ms. Clark, there are probably more eyes watching than you realize.



I changed my mind about the secret crush...  I have a crush on this guy.


----------



## KCM

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Thank you!


----------



## filhermore slim

nomoney said:
			
		

> wow, he really did straighten up.  He was really on his way to being a model citizen.


  if you call this model


----------



## Pandora

Citizen, 

Thank you once again!


----------



## RUTHERETOO

you are a nasty bastard!



			
				aps45819 said:
			
		

> Yes it does. Saying somebody else will do it if you don't doesen't make you less of a monster.
> 
> Johnny sure won't do it a second time, will he?
> 
> It's evidence in a crime


----------



## aps45819

RUTHERETOO said:
			
		

> you are a nasty bastard!


 well thank you Ruth. Do you happen to be another that thinks poor Johnny was just a victim?


----------



## nomoney

RUTHERETOO said:
			
		

> you are a nasty bastard!


I think he already knows this.    what else do you got?


----------



## aps45819

nomoney said:
			
		

> I think he already knows this.    what else do you got?


  
 wonder if that's an X


----------



## RUTHERETOO

Look bastard my name is not Ruth or Aunt Jemima... but anyway No, I'm not saying poor Johnny was right because if I was the officer I would have unloaded also, and probably pulled my partners gun to finish.  Yes, it was stupid but at least show some respect for the dude that's reaching out.  I take it that you lived the lily-white life.  Wrong is wrong but we should try to respect others.  I would hate to see the shoe on the other foot.  I take it that this little country forum is where you hide to so your racist behind.  You Ritz Cr**k**rs.


----------



## nomoney

RUTHERETOO said:
			
		

> Look bastard my name is not Ruth or Aunt Jemima... but anyway No, I'm not saying poor Johnny was right because if I was the officer I would have unloaded also, and probably pulled my partners gun to finish. Yes, it was stupid but at least show some respect for the dude that's reaching out. I take it that you lived the lily-white life. Wrong is wrong but we should try to respect others. I would hate to see the shoe on the other foot. I take it that this little country forum is where you hide to so your racist behind. You Ritz Cr**k**rs.


I am half black and I find your ritz comment degrading and demoralizing.  Please do not bring that prejudice near me.


----------



## RUTHERETOO

I bet you are....  Just like my father is white as your Mamma


----------



## slotted

RUTHERETOO said:
			
		

> Look bastard my name is not Ruth or Aunt Jemima... but anyway No, I'm not saying poor Johnny was right because if I was the officer I would have unloaded also, and probably pulled my partners gun to finish.  Yes, it was stupid but at least show some respect for the dude that's reaching out.  I take it that you lived the lily-white life.  Wrong is wrong but we should try to respect others.  I would hate to see the shoe on the other foot.  I take it that this little country forum is where you hide to so your racist behind.  You Ritz Cr**k**rs.


Wow! You're so hostile. Don't tell me that you didn't get your reparations check yet. I thought we had sent them all out.


----------



## mAlice

RUTHERETOO said:
			
		

> Look bastard my name is not Ruth or Aunt Jemima...




It says RUTH....right there.  See it?


----------



## mAlice

RUTHERETOO said:
			
		

> the lily-white life.



I _have_ been trying to stay out of the sun.


----------



## nomoney

RUTHERETOO said:
			
		

> I bet you are.... Just like my father is white as your Mamma


well then you understand where I'm coming from.  Have you found it hard to be mixed?


----------



## RoseRed

elaine said:
			
		

> It says RUTH....right there.  See it?



Maybe she meant RUT HERE TOO and she is showing exactly where she wants to get 

:Just a guess...  :shrug:


----------



## aps45819

RUTHERETOO said:
			
		

> Look bastard my name is not Ruth or Aunt Jemima... but anyway No, I'm not saying poor Johnny was right because if I was the officer I would have unloaded also, and probably pulled my partners gun to finish.  Yes, it was stupid but at least show some respect for the dude that's reaching out.  I take it that you lived the lily-white life.  Wrong is wrong but we should try to respect others.  I would hate to see the shoe on the other foot.  I take it that this little country forum is where you hide to so your racist behind.  You Ritz Cr**k**rs.


I have a lot of respect for the officers that were doing there job by protecting us from little Johnny who had no respect for himself or his community.


----------



## aps45819

Oh and I'm so white I make Casper look like he's got a tan, but I haven't always lived a lilly white life. I do now and it's a lot easier than trying to be the bad boy.


----------



## Pete

RUTHERETOO said:
			
		

> Look bastard my name is not Ruth or Aunt Jemima... but anyway No, I'm not saying poor Johnny was right because if I was the officer I would have unloaded also, and probably pulled my partners gun to finish.  Yes, it was stupid but at least show some respect  for the dude that's reaching out.  I take it that you lived the lily-white life.  Wrong is wrong but we should try to respect others.  I would hate to see the shoe on the other foot.  I take it that this little country forum is where you hide to so your racist behind.  You Ritz Cr**k**rs.


See that is the thing, respect?  Show some what?  Respect? You have got to be shiatting me?  R E S P E C T ?  Show respect for what?  Admiration of a long history of heathen, addicted, ganster behavior?  Johnny is taking a long dirt nap because he was a boil on the ass of humanity and he did some pizz poor decision making.  I don't give respect.  Respect is earned and you don't earn it by excuse making or boo hooing for a career criminal whether he be alive or dead.  The simple act of dying, drunk, on the ground, car full of dope with a smoking hole in his chest because he was dumber than a bag of rusty hammers does not click the automatic respect button in my world for the shiatbag or friends who want to start with the bullshiat story about how Johnny wasn't so bad he was just misunderstood.

You want respect go buy the Aretha Franklin record.


----------



## RUTHERETOO

Oh! I forgot I sent you your check because it's people like you that we're taking care of...  You would be surprise who I was and where I live.  But enough is enough Ritz I must leave your dumb butt and earn my pay not like you working for the county and making $7.50 an hour.


----------



## RoseRed

Pete said:
			
		

> See that is the thing, respect?  Show some what?  Respect? You have got to be shiatting me?  R E S P E C T ?  Show respect for what?  Admiration of a long history of heathen, addicted, ganster behavior?  Johnny is taking a long dirt nap because he was a boil on the ass of humanity and he did some pizz poor decision making.  I don't give respect.  Respect is earned and you don't earn it by excuse making or boo hooing for a career criminal whether he be alive or dead.  The simple act of dying, drunk, on the ground, car full of dope with a smoking hole in his chest because he was dumber than a bag of rusty hammers does not click the automatic respect button in my world for the shiatbag or friends who want to start with the bullshiat story about how Johnny wasn't so bad he was just misunderstood.
> 
> You want respect go buy the Aretha Franklin record.


----------



## slotted

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Maybe she meant RUT HERE TOO and she is showing exactly where she wants to get
> 
> :Just a guess...  :shrug:


I was thinking it was R U THERE TOO.

Where? I don't know.


----------



## mAlice

Pete said:
			
		

> See that is the thing, respect?  Show some what?  Respect? You have got to be shiatting me?  R E S P E C T ?  Show respect for what?  Admiration of a long history of heathen, addicted, ganster behavior?  Johnny is taking a long dirt nap because he was a boil on the ass of humanity and he did some pizz poor decision making.  I don't give respect.  Respect is earned and you don't earn it by excuse making or boo hooing for a career criminal whether he be alive or dead.  The simple act of dying, drunk, on the ground, car full of dope with a smoking hole in his chest because he was dumber than a bag of rusty hammers does not click the automatic respect button in my world for the shiatbag or friends who want to start with the bullshiat story about how Johnny wasn't so bad he was just misunderstood.
> 
> You want respect go buy the Aretha Franklin record.



   Well said!


----------



## SAHRAB

RUTHERETOO said:
			
		

> Look bastard my name is not Ruth or Aunt Jemima... but anyway No, I'm not saying poor Johnny was right because if I was the officer I would have unloaded also, and probably pulled my partners gun to finish.  Yes, it was stupid but at least show some respect for the dude that's reaching out.  I take it that you lived the lily-white life.  Wrong is wrong but we should try to respect others.  I would hate to see the shoe on the other foot.  I take it that this little country forum is where you hide to so your racist behind.  You Ritz* Cr**k**rs*.




Why was Crackers censored?

Some respect for the dud that's reaching out? to whom? 

Tards such as yourself have made this a race issue, the only Bigots on this board (at least pertaining to this thread lol) are the a$$hats such as yourself


----------



## slotted

Wonder if RUTH shows respect for dead, white, slave owners? :shrug:


----------



## aps45819

RUTHERETOO said:
			
		

> Oh! I forgot I sent you your check because it's people like you that we're taking care of...  You would be surprise who I was and where I live.  But enough is enough Ritz I must leave your dumb butt and earn my pay not like you working for the county and making $7.50 an hour.


 A Ritz is darker than I am, I'm more like a Saltein


----------



## RUTHERETOO

That is what it means


----------



## Pete

aps45819 said:
			
		

> A Ritz is darker than I am, I'm more like a Saltein


Is that Jewish?


----------



## mAlice

RUTHERETOO said:
			
		

> Oh! I forgot I sent you your check because it's people like you that we're taking care of...  You would be surprise who I was and where I live.  But enough is enough Ritz I must leave your dumb butt and earn my pay not like you working for the county and making $7.50 an hour.




Actually, most of us here make considerably more than that...LEGALLY.  Don't be jealous because we're smart enough to find cushy desk jobs that afford us the opportunity to multi-task.  Education is your friend.  It's much easier, and safer, than selling drugs and shooting at cops.


----------



## SAHRAB

SAHRAB said:
			
		

> Why was Crackers censored?
> 
> Some respect for the *dud* that's reaching out? to whom?
> 
> Tards such as yourself have made this a race issue, the only Bigots on this board (at least pertaining to this thread lol) are the a$$hats such as yourself



I realized i misspelled Dude and was going to fix it, but then notice that reads just as nicely


----------



## slotted

RUTHERETOO said:
			
		

> Oh! I forgot I sent you your check because it's people like you that we're taking care of...  You would be surprise who I was and where I live.  But enough is enough Ritz I must leave your dumb butt and earn my pay not like you working for the county and making $7.50 an hour.


Marion Barry, is that you?


----------



## RUTHERETOO

Only if it was my father


----------



## RUTHERETOO

Not all black people are the same.


----------



## SAHRAB

RUTHERETOO said:
			
		

> Oh! I forgot I sent you your check because it's people like you that we're taking care of...  You would be surprise who I was and where I live.  But enough is enough Ritz I must leave your dumb butt and earn my pay not like you working for the county and making $7.50 an hour.




$7.50? d@mn i need a raise, the "Man" is keeping me down, i need to find me a white Jesse Jackson to protest the fact that i'm being oppressed by the *Ogliarchy *  (heh   )


----------



## mAlice

RUTH, what could you possibly hope to accomplish with your posts on this forum?


----------



## RoseRed

RUTHERETOO said:
			
		

> That is what it means



What does what mean?  You really should reply with quote so we know who you are responding to.


----------



## kwillia

Pete said:
			
		

> Is that Jewish?


OMG... whooop dar it is...


----------



## mAlice

RUTHERETOO said:
			
		

> Not all black people are the same.




Well, duh.


----------



## harleygirl

slotted said:
			
		

> Marion Barry, is that you?


  I heard an update on this fellow on the news this morning.  He had a boatload of drugs, scales, and other items that would make one think he was selling them.  He also had a phony ID.


----------



## vraiblonde

RUTHERETOO said:
			
		

> Wrong is wrong but we should try to respect others.


I don't respect criminals or their enablers.  So sorry.  And for you to suggest that I should shows you for the lowlife ghetto scum you obviously are, regardless of what color your skin happens to be.


----------



## nomoney

RUTHERETOO said:
			
		

> Oh! I forgot I sent you your check because it's people like you that we're taking care of... You would be surprise who I was and where I live. But enough is enough Ritz I must leave your dumb butt and earn my pay not like you working for the county and making $7.50 an hour.


Do you need my address? 

It's so hard to remodel my cart with my 7.50 an hour pay. Things are so expensive. The cost of metal is through the roof.  And heaven forbid if you want treated aluminum.


----------



## aps45819

Pete said:
			
		

> Is that Jewish?


orthodox dyslexic


----------



## SAHRAB

nomoney said:
			
		

> Do you need my address?
> 
> It's so hard to remodel my cart with my 7.50 an hour pay.  Things are so expensive. The cost of medal is through the roof.     And heaven forbid if you want treated aluminum.




whats treated aluminum?


----------



## aps45819

SAHRAB said:
			
		

> whats treated aluminum?


It says "Budwiser" on the side


----------



## Pandora

harleygirl said:
			
		

> I heard an update on this fellow on the news this morning.  He had a boatload of drugs, scales, and other items that would make one think he was selling them.  He also had a phony ID.



You must have missed "Citizen's" post.  He mentioned that and the fact that he was already in violation of his probation.  If anyone read the article in the _Washington Post _ yesterday, Mr. Lyles wrote the judge saying how he had the willingness to change his life.  He wanted to continue drug treatment and be a productive citizen of the community.  

He had total defiance and disregard for the break he’d been given by being given the PRIVILAGE to be placed out in the community under supervision, because he failed to report to his probation officer and follow their lawful instructions.  He made that decision, nobody else.  He failed at that, nobody failed him.  His life choices eventually cost him his life and the police did their job as they were trained to do.  

I would like to personally thank the Charles County Sheriff’s Office for taking one more drug user/dealer off the streets.  You did a fine job and I commend the efforts and professionalism shown here by "Citizen" and I am grateful that none of the officers were hurt or killed in this incident.


----------



## harleygirl

Pandora said:
			
		

> You must have missed "Citizen's" post.  He mentioned that and the fact that he was already in violation of his probation.  If anyone read the article in the _Washington Post _ yesterday, Mr. Lyles wrote the judge saying how he had the willingness to change his life.  He wanted to continue drug treatment and be a productive citizen of the community.
> 
> He had total defiance and disregard for the break he’d been given by being given the PRIVILAGE to be placed out in the community under supervision, because he failed to report to his probation officer and follow their lawful instructions.  He made that decision, nobody else.  He failed at that, nobody failed him.  His life choices eventually cost him his life and the police did their job as they were trained to do.
> 
> I would like to personally thank the Charles County Sheriff’s Office for taking one more drug user/dealer off the streets.  You did a fine job and I commend the efforts and professionalism shown here by "Citizen" and I am externally grateful that none of the officers were hurt or killed in this incident.



Well said, Pandora.  Like my mom always told me, bad things happen to you when you do bad things......


----------



## willie

RUTHERETOO said:
			
		

> Not all black people are the same.


Ruthie,
It's a little late to be saying something intelligent.


----------



## MMDad

Citizen said:
			
		

> Mr. Lyles not only pulled the gun from his clothing, he then proceed to fire at the officers, however, he missed and struck himself in his own hand.  The bullet exited his hand and traveled into the ground near the officers.



  Moral of the story: Never try to murder a cop while drunk.


----------



## Pandora

Ruthie, 

No, not all black people are the same.  The officer that approached Mr. Lyles that night was BLACK and chose to be on the side of public safety and not gang banging on the streets.  He decided to dedicate his life to the citizens of the community, unlike Mr. Lyles who was given an opportunity not to be a menace to society and chose to do so anyway.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Pandora said:
			
		

> You must have missed "Citizen's" post.  He mentioned that and the fact that he was already in violation of his probation.  If anyone read the article in the _Washington Post _ yesterday, Mr. Lyles wrote the judge saying how he had the willingness to change his life.  He wanted to continue drug treatment and be a productive citizen of the community.
> 
> He had total defiance and disregard for the break he’d been given by being given the PRIVILAGE to be placed out in the community under supervision, because he failed to report to his probation officer and follow their lawful instructions.  He made that decision, nobody else.  He failed at that, nobody failed him.  His life choices eventually cost him his life and the police did their job as they were trained to do.
> 
> I would like to personally thank the Charles County Sheriff’s Office for taking one more drug user/dealer off the streets.  You did a fine job and I commend the efforts and professionalism shown here by "Citizen" and I am grateful that none of the officers were hurt or killed in this incident.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Opps     Pandora


----------



## eclark

Good Morning,
Nice to see every one and their opinions are back.  I see every one wants to be an expert and state (their facts). I like how you throw around the word menance and ghetto and the phrase rise above your circumstances. This is the world we live in, Johny didn't make the drugs and there not going to stop with him, nor did they start with him, and just because the police released a report 2 days later about what they susposely found in his car doesn't mean to much to me.     I know where not in Hollywood were in the real world, and some of you, don't know what the real world is like.  I'm sorry that a drug dealer is not the worst person to me, when I walk outside I'm more concern with the rapist, the serial killers, the child molesters, the gangs and the crooked politicians that committ murder and walk away scott free. No matter what this thread is just an open discussion for people to state their opinions and that's just that.  One thing is for sure to all that think justice was done, that the police did an outstanding job.  Pray for his soul, no where in the bible do the words read murder is okay if your a police, but if I recall it does say no murderer will enter the kingdom of heaven.  Johny had a record but at the end of the day he wasn't a murderer, and God took him home, he doesn't have to suffer any more. 

On another note I like to thank all of you who wrote your opinions about this situation it's been a real learning experience.


----------



## nomoney

eclark said:
			
		

> Good Morning,
> Nice to see every one and their opinions are back. I see every one wants to be an expert and state (their facts). I like how you throw around the word menance and ghetto and the phrase rise above your circumstances. This is the world we live in, Johny didn't make the drugs and there not going to stop with him, nor did they start with him, and just because the police released a report 2 days later about what they susposely found in his car doesn't mean to much to me.  I know where not in Hollywood were in the real world, and some of you, don't know what the real world is like. I'm sorry that a drug dealer is not the worst person to me, when I walk outside I'm more concern with the rapist, the serial killers, the child molesters, the gangs and the crooked politicians that committ murder and walk away scott free. No matter what this thread is just an open discussion for people to state their opinions and that's just that. One thing is for sure to all that think justice was done, that the police did an outstanding job. Pray for his soul, no where in the bible do the words read murder is okay if your a police, but if I recall it does say no murderer will enter the kingdom of heaven. Johny had a record but at the end of the day he wasn't a murderer, and God took him home, he doesn't have to suffer any more.
> 
> On another note I like to thank all of you who wrote your opinions about this situation it's been a real learning experience.


you're welcome


----------



## Speedy70

eclark said:
			
		

> Johny had a record but at the end of the day he wasn't a murderer



Only because he was a bad shot. :shrug:


----------



## Big Momma

eclark said:
			
		

> .  Johny had a record but at the end of the day he wasn't a murderer, and God took him home, he doesn't have to suffer any more.
> 
> .




I guessin you never read that commercial that says that crack kills huh?  My uncle chawlie died from the crack.  I think his dealer was his murderer.


----------



## SAHRAB

Big Momma said:
			
		

> I guessin you never read that commercial that says that crack kills huh?  My uncle chawlie died from the crack.  I think his dealer was his murderer.




But if the dealer gave icecream to the kiddies (think of the children) he'd be OK in her book


----------



## mAlice

eclark said:
			
		

> On another note I like to thank all of you who wrote your opinions about this situation it's been a real learning experience.



Yes, it has.  Now you know that no matter how you try to gloss over the facts, people like this are still viewed by law abiding citizens as trash.


----------



## camily

slotted said:
			
		

> Wow! You're so hostile. Don't tell me that you didn't get your reparations check yet. I thought we had sent them all out.


----------



## mainman

eclark said:
			
		

> Good Morning,
> Nice to see every one and their opinions are back. I see every one wants to be an expert and state (their facts). I like how you throw around the word menance and ghetto and the phrase rise above your circumstances. This is the world we live in, Johny didn't make the drugs and there not going to stop with him, nor did they start with him, and just because the police released a report 2 days later about what they susposely found in his car doesn't mean to much to me.  I know where not in Hollywood were in the real world, and some of you, don't know what the real world is like. I'm sorry that a drug dealer is not the worst person to me, when I walk outside I'm more concern with the rapist, the serial killers, the child molesters, the gangs and the crooked politicians that committ murder and walk away scott free. No matter what this thread is just an open discussion for people to state their opinions and that's just that. One thing is for sure to all that think justice was done, that the police did an outstanding job. Pray for his soul, no where in the bible do the words read murder is okay if your a police, but if I recall it does say no murderer will enter the kingdom of heaven. Johny had a record but at the end of the day he wasn't a murderer, and God took him home, he doesn't have to suffer any more.
> 
> On another note I like to thank all of you who wrote your opinions about this situation it's been a real learning experience.


Your boy was not murdered... Big difference...


----------



## eclark

He had a bad shot, (proof reading works).

Big Momma your Uncle Charlie was a dumb ass, like you said crack kills, I know that, you know that, and I'm sure his dealer knew that, to bad no one told your Uncle Charlie.


----------



## SAHRAB

mainman said:
			
		

> Your boy was not murdered... Big difference...




Yet she ignores (or excuses) the FACT that he attempted to MURDER the officers on the scene


----------



## eclark

(Trash) when did God give you the right to judge.


----------



## nomoney

eclark said:
			
		

> He had a bad shot, (proof reading works).
> 
> Big Momma your Uncle Charlie was a dumb ass, like you said crack kills, I know that, you know that, and I'm sure his dealer knew that, to bad no one told your Uncle Charlie.


okay, so it's okay for you to call her uncle charlie a dumb ass for being a criminal, but yet it's upsetting when your friend gets called the same?

You honestly don't view drug dealers as killers?  And your friend would've been a killer had he not missed. Correct?  He carried around a weapon-for protection or not-he carried it around knowing that one day he might use it-which in turn makes him capable of murder.  Correct?


----------



## eclark

I don't refuse to ignore anything, I'm sorry if I don't believe it.


----------



## nomoney

eclark said:
			
		

> I don't refuse to ignore anything, I'm sorry if I don't believe it.


so how did he shoot his hand then?   maybe he was playing with himself and it went off. :shrug:


----------



## slotted

eclark said:
			
		

> (Trash) when did God give you the right to judge.


I don't believe in God. Does that mean that I can judge all I want?


----------



## mAlice

eclark said:
			
		

> (Trash) when did God give you the right to judge.



I don't believe in god, so I guess I can judge anyone I want.


----------



## SAHRAB

nomoney said:
			
		

> so how did he shoot his hand then?   maybe he was playing with himself and it went off. :shrug:




lol Bill Clinton shot someone in the Chest


----------



## Speedy70

eclark said:
			
		

> He had a bad shot, (proof reading works).


----------



## camily

SAHRAB said:
			
		

> I realized i misspelled Dude and was going to fix it, but then notice that reads just as nicely


Don't change a thing. Looks great dud, oops, i mean dude!!!


----------



## SAHRAB

camily said:
			
		

> Don't change a thing. Looks great dud, oops, i mean dude!!!


----------



## mAlice

slotted said:
			
		

> I don't believe in God. Does that mean that I can judge all I want?


----------



## slotted

elaine said:
			
		

> I don't believe in god, so I guess I can judge anyone I want.


----------



## camily

RoseRed said:
			
		

> What does what mean?  You really should reply with quote so we know who you are responding to.


Amen sister.


----------



## RoseRed

eclark said:
			
		

> I don't refuse to ignore anything, I'm sorry if I don't believe it.



:blinders:


----------



## slotted

elaine said:
			
		

>


And again


----------



## mAlice

slotted said:
			
		

>



Wow!  Twice.


----------



## mAlice

slotted said:
			
		

> And again



  Cut it out!


----------



## Speedy70

camily said:
			
		

> Amen sister.



She doesn't have time.  She's too busy proofreading her posts for grammatical and spelling errors.


----------



## nomoney

y'all are freaking me out dude


----------



## mAlice

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> She doesn't have time.  She's too busy proofreading her posts for grammatical and spelling errors.



It's not helping.


----------



## mainman

We would have better luck getting through to a statue....


----------



## eclark

No her Uncle is a dumb ass for smoking crack. Not for being a criminal because I don't know his life I can't say he was criminal.  People carry guns every day, that's life in our world. The police is not the only people that will kill you. You got the haters, the gang bangers and the crazy people, but you would no nothing about that.


----------



## slotted

nomoney said:
			
		

> y'all are freaking me out dude


Me too. I'm going to walk away from this thread now.


----------



## camily

Pandora said:
			
		

> Ruthie,
> 
> No, not all black people are the same.  The officer that approached Mr. Lyles that night was BLACK and chose to be on the side of public safety and not gang banging on the streets.  He decided to dedicate his life to the citizens of the community, unlike Mr. Lyles who was given an opportunity not to be a menace to society and chose to do so anyway.


  He is a very nice guy and always did well in school and played sports. I saw him when I went to court for all those tickets and didn't even know he was a cop until that day. Kinda ironic that I come across him again so soon after not seeing him since school.


----------



## mainman

eclark said:
			
		

> No her Uncle is a dumb ass for smoking crack. Not for being a criminal because I don't know his life I can't say he was criminal.


Sure you can say he is a criminal, HE SMOKED CRACK dillhole, that is against the law.... Hence he was a criminal...


----------



## mAlice

eclark said:
			
		

> but you would no nothing about that.



No.  Us lily whites live in a fantasy land.


----------



## SAHRAB

eclark said:
			
		

> No her Uncle is a dumb ass for smoking crack. Not for being a criminal because I don't know his life I can't say he was criminal.  People carry guns every day, that's life in our world. The police is not the only people that will kill you. You got the haters, the gang bangers and the crazy people, but you would no nothing about that.




Tell you what we do know, there is one drug dealing multiple offendinding Gang Banger that isnt with us anymore


----------



## RoseRed

eclark said:
			
		

> No her Uncle is a dumb ass for smoking crack. Not for being a criminal because I don't know his life I can't say he was criminal.  People carry guns every day, that's life in our world. The police is not the only people that will kill you. You got the haters, the gang bangers and the crazy people, but you would no nothing about that.



How would you classify yourself?


----------



## Toxick

eclark said:
			
		

> No her Uncle is a dumb ass for smoking crack. Not for being a criminal because I don't know his life I can't say he was criminal.




You don't need to know his life. It's a perfectly logical and defined process.
Check this out.

A) Uncle Charlie smoked Crack
B) Smoking Crack is Illegal and therefore a crime.
C) People who commit crimes are criminals
D) Uncle Charlie is a Criminal.

Q.E.D.




			
				eclark said:
			
		

> The police is not the only people that will kill you. You got the haters, the gang bangers and the crazy people, but you would no nothing about that.




I would!


----------



## eclark

Glad you finally realized that.


----------



## Speedy70

mainman said:
			
		

> We would have better luck getting through to a statue....



:


----------



## nomoney

eclark said:
			
		

> No her Uncle is a dumb ass for smoking crack. Not for being a criminal because I don't know his life I can't say he was criminal. People carry guns every day, that's life in our world. The police is not the only people that will kill you. You got the haters, the gang bangers and the crazy people, but you would no nothing about that.


(reply with quote is your friend)   

And I say your friend is a dumbass for selling crack.  People carry guns have to realize that one day they  might be murderers.  Deal with it.  How do you *know* what I *know* or don't *know*?  You have no clue about me.

A crack dealer is a murderer by proxy.  If you can't see that then no wonder you're so ignorant about the way things really are.


----------



## Pandora

eclark said:
			
		

> I'm sorry that a drug dealer is not the worst person to me,



Of course not, it has become acceptable to you because you’ve probably seen it all your life.   



> when I walk outside I'm more concern with the rapist, the serial killers, the child molesters, the gangs and the crooked politicians that committ murder and walk away scott free.




The economic consequences of drug abuse severely burden federal, state, and local government resources and, ultimately, the taxpayer.

Nearly 80% of our jails are clogged with drug users/abusers/and drug motivated criminals.  

The taxpayers who are out in the working world being law abiding are the ones footing the bill for treatment, health care, and diseases that results from that life style.  Once their body is completely depleted from the drug use, they suck our social security complaining they are disabled and unable to work from their self-induced physical state. 

Children of users are neglected, often left to fin for themselves, left out on the street to be raised by the pack.  Pregnant mothers on crack, often birth children that each and every one of us taxpayers pick up the tab for because they were too selfish to stop using drugs.   
Drug abuse also hits employers for lost time from their employees who are missing time from work. 

The list goes on and on so don’t sit there and tell anyone that you are more concerned with other offenders than the ones who abuses and/or sells drugs.  The people on this forum are not stupid.  They do not need a lecture on how much drugs cost society.    



> no where in the bible do the words read murder is okay if your a police, but if I recall it does say no murderer will enter the kingdom of heaven.


 



> Johny had a record but at the end of the day he wasn't a murderer, and God took him home, he doesn't have to suffer any more.



The police did the job they were trained to do.  Had he hit his target, he very well could have been a cop killer.


----------



## Speedy70

nomoney said:
			
		

> (reply with quote is your friend)



You might as well give up that idea.


----------



## RoseRed

eclark said:
			
		

> Glad you finally realized that.



Are you stoned or just plain stupid?


----------



## SAHRAB

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Are you stoned or just plain stupid?




Probably both, would answer the reason she defended this POS since he was probably her source (she's suffering from DT's lol)


----------



## mAlice

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Are you stoned or just plain stupid?



My guess?  Both.


----------



## nomoney

SAHRAB said:
			
		

> Probably both, would answer the reason she defended this POS since he was probably her source (she's suffering from DT's lol)


 I was just about to say she's probably suffering from withdrawls since her crack dealer's dead


----------



## SAHRAB

nomoney said:
			
		

> I was just about to say she's probably suffering from withdrawls since her crack dealer's dead




thats scary lol


----------



## ylexot

Whole lotta group-think goin' on in here.


----------



## camily

Whole lotta group-think goin' on in here.


----------



## camily

Now that's just scary.


----------



## SAHRAB

Now that's just scary.


----------



## nomoney

I need a crack dealer -QUICK! I'm losing my mind.


----------



## Pandora

Deja vu


----------



## ylexot

I think I've seen this before


----------



## nomoney

ylexot said:
			
		

> I think I've seen this before


i think ylexot has seen this before


----------



## aps45819

eclark said:
			
		

> Glad you finally realized that.


Realized what?
Johnny was a drug selling criminal?
Johnny was atempting to commit murder?
Johnny drove around drunk off his azz?
Johnny finally was able to provide a service to his community as a bullet stop?


----------



## SAHRAB

nomoney said:
			
		

> I need a crack dealer -QUICK! I'm losing my mind.




I know where you could have found one Saturday Night


----------



## eclark

Ya'll are so funny, truthfully I could care less how much drugs cost this society.  Yes I have grew up around this stuff all my life, and so what I didn't ask for that environment I was born in to it, but I live day by day drug free. Even if I was on drugs Johny would never sale it to me or give it me, we don't  do that to each other, but ya'll rich white people or (hardworking citizen's of the community) keep alot of pocketts full.


----------



## aps45819

eclark said:
			
		

> Ya'll are so funny, truthfully I could care less how much drugs cost this society.


There goes your nomination for citizen of the year :shrug:


----------



## RoseRed

eclark said:
			
		

> Ya'll are so funny, truthfully I could care less how much drugs cost this society.  Yes I have grew up around this stuff all my life, and so what I didn't ask for that environment I was born in to it, but I live day by day drug free. Even if I was on drugs Johny would never sale it to me or give it me, we don't  do that to each other, but ya'll rich white people or (hardworking citizen's of the community) keep alot of pocketts full.



I'm not rich, I am po'white trash.  Just ask everyone else.


----------



## harleygirl

eclark said:
			
		

> Ya'll are so funny, truthfully I could care less how much drugs cost this society.  Yes I have grew up around this stuff all my life, and so what I didn't ask for that environment I was born in to it, but I live day by day drug free. Even if I was on drugs Johny would never sale it to me or give it me, we don't  do that to each other, but ya'll rich white people or (hardworking citizen's of the community) keep alot of pocketts full.


Lots of other folks grew up in that type of environment.  Life is all about choices.  If you are educated and chose to live a life with morals selling drugs would not be a choice.  You reep what you sow.  I feel no pity for him, he chose his final destination.


----------



## nomoney

eclark said:
			
		

> Ya'll are so funny, truthfully I could care less how much drugs cost this society. Yes I have grew up around this stuff all my life, and so what I didn't ask for that environment I was born in to it, but I live day by day drug free. Even if I was on drugs Johny would never sale it to me or give it me, we don't do that to each other, but ya'll rich white people or (hardworking citizen's of the community) keep alot of pocketts full.


but yet he'd sell it to your neighbors


----------



## camily

eclark said:
			
		

> Ya'll are so funny, truthfully I could care less how much drugs cost this society.  Yes I have grew up around this stuff all my life, and so what I didn't ask for that environment I was born in to it, but I live day by day drug free. Even if I was on drugs Johny would never sale it to me or give it me, we don't  do that to each other, but ya'll rich white people or (hardworking citizen's of the community) keep alot of pocketts full.


You're right then. He must have had great morals. What were we thinking.?
BTW, what's up with the blue bandana pinned to the tree in the pic on the front of the Independant? Not gang affiliated huh? Right.


----------



## eclark

That's your opinion, and that's fine with me.


----------



## camily

eclark said:
			
		

> That's your opinion, and that's fine with me.


Are you talking to me?


----------



## nomoney

eclark said:
			
		

> That's your opinion, and that's fine with me.


that's who's opinion?  can you read? can you read the little link below each post? the one that says reply with quote? That lets other's know who you are talking to.


----------



## RoseRed

eclark said:
			
		

> That's your opinion, and that's fine with me.



REPLY WITH QUOTE YOU EFFING MORON.


You my friend, are a complete retard.


----------



## aps45819

eclark said:
			
		

> That's your opinion, and that's fine with me.


Put down your crack pipe and use the _*"REPLY WITH QUOTE"*_ button at the bottom right corner of the post you're replying to so we know which comment you're refering to.  You might know what you're replying to, but nobody else does.


----------



## mAlice

eclark said:
			
		

> truthfully I could care less how much drugs cost this society.  ....but ya'll rich white people or (hardworking citizen's of the community) keep alot of pocketts full.




And people wonder why I'm unsympathetic.


----------



## camily

RoseRed said:
			
		

> REPLY WITH QUOTE YOU EFFING MORON.
> 
> 
> You my friend, are a complete retard.


   
See how easy that was. RR knows I am laughing specifically at her. Nomoney is not wondering if I mean her. She may be wondering why I didn't laugh at her (no reason by the way, I do laugh at you all the time) but she is clear on the fact that I am indeed not laughing at her this time.


----------



## virgovictoria

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Are you stoned or just plain stupid?


This thread makes me wish I were stoned...


<a href="http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNskw006" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/1/1_4_114.gif" alt="Marijuana" border="0"></a>


----------



## aps45819

eclark said:
			
		

> That is true, the bottom line is a life was lost. I said from the jump racisim is not just about color, but where you come from, where you live, your family, your past.  Sometimes I feel alot better when I see a white police offier in charles county verses a black officer and sometimes it's the other way all depends on what the situation is and what neighbor hood I'm in.





			
				eclark said:
			
		

> That's your opinion, and that's fine with me.



See how that works?


----------



## aps45819

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> This thread makes me wish I were stoned...
> 
> 
> <a href="http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNskw006" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/1/1_4_114.gif" alt="Marijuana" border="0"></a>


Johnny could have fixed a sista up


----------



## virgovictoria

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> This thread makes me wish I were stoned...
> 
> 
> <a href="http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNskw006" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/1/1_4_114.gif" alt="Marijuana" border="0"></a>


 or is it "was" stoned...?

I've burned too many brain cells reading this thread!


----------



## SAHRAB

Yes













(just wanted to post without using Reply w/quote   )


----------



## harleygirl

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Johnny could have fixed a sista up


----------



## aps45819

eclark said:
			
		

> Ya'll are so funny, truthfully I could care less how much drugs cost this society.  Yes I have grew up around this stuff all my life, and so what I didn't ask for that environment I was born in to it, but I live day by day drug free. Even if I was on drugs Johny would never sale it to me or give it me, we don't  do that to each other, but ya'll rich white people or (hardworking citizen's of the community) keep alot of pocketts full.





			
				eclark said:
			
		

> That's your opinion, and that's fine with me.


You tell her E


----------



## RoseRed

*Dear Camily*



			
				camily said:
			
		

> See how easy that was. RR knows I am laughing specifically at her. Nomoney is not wondering if I mean her. She may be wondering why I didn't laugh at her (no reason by the way, I do laugh at you all the time) but she is clear on the fact that I am indeed not laughing at her this time.



I :heart: you.


----------



## Pete

eclark said:
			
		

> Ya'll are so funny, truthfully I could care less how much drugs cost this society.  Yes I have grew up around this stuff all my life, and so what I didn't ask for that environment I was born in to it, but I live day by day drug free. Even if I was on drugs Johny would never sale it to me or give it me, we don't  do that to each other, but ya'll rich white people or (hardworking citizen's of the community) keep alot of pocketts full.


<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y124/dpete2q/wank.gif" border="0" alt="Image hosting by Photobucket"></a>


----------



## camily

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I :heart: you.


----------



## mAlice

otter said:
			
		

> <marquee direction=right scrollamount="10" scrolldelay="1"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v203/otterzzz/Animation3.gif"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v203/otterzzz/Animation3.gif"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v203/otterzzz/Animation3.gif"></marquee>



Stop it.  You're gonna' get eclark excited.  She'll think she needs to turn on the lights.


----------



## nomoney

elaine said:
			
		

> Stop it. You're gonna' get eclark excited. She'll think she needs to turn on the lights.


----------



## RoseRed

elaine said:
			
		

> Stop it.  You're gonna' get eclark excited.  She'll think she needs to turn on the lights.


He made it go bye-bye.  All I could see was moving red X boxes...


----------



## Speedy70

RoseRed said:
			
		

> He made it go bye-bye.  All I could see was moving red X boxes...



I see the roaches.


----------



## mAlice

RoseRed said:
			
		

> He made it go bye-bye.  All I could see was moving red X boxes...




I can still see it.  :shrug:


----------



## RoseRed

elaine said:
			
		

> I can still see it.  :shrug:


NMCI blocks photobucket.    It blocked Pete's too.


----------



## Vince

RoseRed said:
			
		

> REPLY WITH QUOTE YOU EFFING MORON.
> 
> 
> You my friend, are a complete retard.


 

You deserve a bunch of green for that, but NMCI won't let me.


----------



## RoseRed

Vince said:
			
		

> You deserve a bunch of green for that, but NMCI won't let me.



Strange, I can.


----------



## Vince

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Strange, I can.


 :shrug: I have to type out the smiles too.  It won't let me click on them.  Try to hit the karma button and it throws me to the top of the page.  :shrug:


----------



## Pete

Vince said:
			
		

> :shrug: I have to type out the smiles too.  It won't let me click on them.  Try to hit the karma button and it throws me to the top of the page.  :shrug:


Just admit it, you really don't want to give her karma do you?


----------



## bresamil

eclark said:
			
		

> Ya'll are so funny, truthfully I could care less how much drugs cost this society.  Yes I have grew up around this stuff all my life, and so what I didn't ask for that environment I was born in to it, but I live day by day drug free. Even if I was on drugs Johny would never sale it to me or give it me, we don't  do that to each other, but ya'll rich white people or (hardworking citizen's of the community) keep alot of pocketts full.



What are YOU doing to make rid the environment of drugs?  Are you turning in drug dealers?  Educating children on the dangers of drug use?

Can I be honest?  I think its my job to protect my environment and the children in it from low life drug pushers.  If I ever witnessed or knew of someone selling drugs to children in my neighborhood or schools, it would be my personal mission to get rid of that person permanently and personally.  

I do not believe criminals can be rehabilitated - especially under our current system.  I don't believe they should get a second chance to corrupt a child.  

And if it were my child I would probably react with very little rationality, and some well applied firepower.


----------



## justbeachy

elaine said:
			
		

> Stop it.  You're gonna' get eclark excited.  She'll think she needs to turn on the lights.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

That "Citizen" guy seems to be very bright person maybe thats why this old guy calls him son.  

Poor little Johnny what was he thinking, what are all those kids going to do this summer with no Johnny to buy them ice cream with his drug money      Proably be much better off who knows they may have been getting more then ice cream from Johnny.    Bet when the autopsy comes back there will be more than booze in his system, sounds like his vehicle was a drug store on wheels, Oh but those werent his drugs proably planted there by the Police like the gun was the one he used to shoot a hole in his hand.  Those officers were doing there job as they are taught and trained to do unfortunately Mr Lyles had other intentions that turned out to be of fatal conquences(sp).  The officers risked there life on what looked like a routine traffic stop, its my opinion those officers should be recomended for some type of medal of valor.


----------



## Speedy70

OldHillcrestGuy said:
			
		

> That "Citizen" guy seems to be very bright person maybe thats why this old guy calls him son.




I thought so!!!!! (Did you get the p.m. I sent you earlier today?)  Your family is a wealth of information.


----------



## justbeachy

OldHillcrestGuy said:
			
		

> That "Citizen" guy seems to be very bright person maybe thats why this old guy calls him son.
> 
> Poor little Johnny what was he thinking, what are all those kids going to do this summer with no Johnny to buy them ice cream with his drug money      Proably be much better off who knows they may have been getting more then ice cream from Johnny.    Bet when the autopsy comes back there will be more than booze in his system, sounds like his vehicle was a drug store on wheels, Oh but those werent his drugs proably planted there by the Police like the gun was the one he used to shoot a hole in his hand.  Those officers were doing there job as they are taught and trained to do unfortunately Mr Lyles had other intentions that turned out to be of fatal conquences(sp).  The officers risked there life on what looked like a routine traffic stop, its my opinion those officers should be recomended for some type of medal of valor.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

eclark said:
			
		

> Good Morning,
> Nice to see every one and their opinions are back.  I see every one wants to be an expert and state (their facts). I like how you throw around the word menance menace and ghetto and the phrase rise above your circumstances. This is the world we live in, Johny didn't make the drugs and there they're not going to stop with him, nor did they start with him, and just because the police released a report 2 days later about what they susposely supposedly found in his car doesn't mean to much to me.     I know where we're not in Hollywood were we're  in the real world, and some of you, don't know what the real world is like.  I'm sorry that a drug dealer is not the worst person to me, when I walk outside I'm more concern with the rapist, the serial killers, the child molesters, the gangs and the crooked politicians that committ commit murder and walk away scott free. No matter what that this thread is just an open discussion for people to state their opinions and that's just that.  One thing is for sure to all that think justice was done, that the police did an outstanding job.  Pray for his soul, no where in the bible do the words read murder is okay if your a police policeman or cop or police officer, but if I recall it does say no murderer will enter the kingdom of heaven.  Johny had a record but at the end of the day he wasn't a murderer, and God took him home Remains to be seen, he doesn't have to suffer any more.
> 
> On another note (need a comma here) I like to thank all of you who wrote your opinions about this situation (need a semicolon here) it's been a real learning experience.


Speaking of learning experiences, proper English is your friend. The errors are in red and the corrections are in green. I only pointed out the obvious ones; I didn't want to tax your brain.

An understanding of the Bible is even a better friend. If you had one, you might have a different idea of your friend's ultimate destination. I don't know where he will wind up, but making a blanket statement that "God took him home" may be a bit presumptuous considering his "occupation" and the circumstances of his death. The police officer did not murder him by Biblical standards.


----------



## camily

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> Speaking of learning experiences, proper English is your friend. The errors are in red and the corrections are in green. I only pointed out the obvious ones; I didn't want to tax your brain.
> 
> An understanding of the Bible is even a better friend. If you had one, you might have a different idea of your friend's ultimate destination. I don't know where he will wind up, but making a blanket statement that "God took him home" may be a bit presumptuous considering his "occupation" and the circumstances of his death. The police officer did not murder him by Biblical standards.


Hey 2A, I was thinking of you when I read this and have been waiting for you to set him straight.   I knew you wouldn't let me down!  
Your corrections were priceless!


----------



## willie

quote 2A:
I didn't want to tax your brain.

I have the feeling that  we probably pay her taxes.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> Speaking of learning experiences, proper English is your friend. The errors are in red and the corrections are in green. I only pointed out the obvious ones; I didn't want to tax your brain.
> 
> An understanding of the Bible is even a better friend. If you had one, you might have a different idea of your friend's ultimate destination. I don't know where he will wind up, but making a blanket statement that "God took him home" may be a bit presumptuous considering his "occupation" and the circumstances of his death. The police officer did not murder him by Biblical standards.


*Jules Winnfield voice from pulp fiction* 
*"Look at 2A with the spellchecka!!!"*


----------



## Mikeinsmd

willie said:
			
		

> quote 2A:
> I didn't want to tax your brain.
> 
> I have the feeling that  we probably pay her taxes.


----------



## Pandora

2A, 

I am curious; did you ever get a response to your e-mail?


----------



## Pete

eclark said:
			
		

> Ya'll are so funny, truthfully I could care less how much drugs cost this society.  Yes I have grew up around this stuff all my life, and so what I didn't ask for that environment I was born in to it, but I live day by day drug free. Even if I was on drugs Johny would never sale it to me or give it me, we don't  do that to each other, but ya'll rich white people or (hardworking citizen's of the community) keep alot of pocketts full.


And yet none of my middle class, upstanding, hard working, drug free, non ghetto gangster, law abiding citizen friends are sprawled out in a drawer in a big refrigerator in PG county with a 9MM tunnel blown through their chest for pulling a gun and trying to shoot a cop either.

Who do you think has the better deal, me or you?


----------



## MMDad

Pete said:
			
		

> And yet none of my middle class, upstanding, hard working, drug free, non ghetto gangster, law abiding citizen friends are sprawled out in a drawer in a big refrigerator in PG county with a 9MM tunnel blown through their chest for pulling a gun and trying to shoot a cop either.
> 
> Who do you think has the better deal, me or you?


 You forgot tax paying, non-welfare gathering....


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Pete said:
			
		

> And yet none of my middle class, upstanding, hard working, drug free, non ghetto gangster, law abiding citizen friends are sprawled out in a drawer in a big refrigerator in PG county with a 9MM tunnel blown through their chest for pulling a gun and trying to shoot a cop either.
> 
> Who do you think has the better deal, me or you?


I really like the way you put that!!


----------



## Speedy70

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> Speaking of learning experiences, proper English is your friend. The errors are in red and the corrections are in green. I only pointed out the obvious ones; I didn't want to tax your brain.
> 
> An understanding of the Bible is even a better friend. If you had one, you might have a different idea of your friend's ultimate destination. I don't know where he will wind up, but making a blanket statement that "God took him home" may be a bit presumptuous considering his "occupation" and the circumstances of his death. The police officer did not murder him by Biblical standards.




Thank you, thank you, thank you!  You missed a few.  If I may - 



			
				eclark said:
			
		

> Good Morning,
> Nice to see every one and their opinions are back. I see every one wants to be an expert and state (their facts). I like how you throw around the word menance menace and ghetto and the phrase rise above your circumstances. This is the world we live in, Johny didn't make the drugs and there they're not going to stop with him, nor did they start with him, and just because the police released a report 2 days later about what they susposely supposedly found in his car doesn't mean to too much to me.  I know where we're not in Hollywood were we're in the real world, and some of you, don't know what the real world is like. I'm sorry that a drug dealer is not the worst person to me, when I walk outside I'm more concern with the rapist, the serial killers, the child molesters, the gangs and the crooked politicians that committ commit murder and walk away scott free. No matter what that this thread is just an open discussion for people to state their opinions and that's just that. One thing is for sure to all that think justice was done, that the police did an outstanding job. Pray for his soul, no where in the bible do the words read murder is okay if your you're a police policeman or cop or police officer, but if I recall it does say no murderer will enter the kingdom of heaven. Johny had a record but at the end of the day he wasn't a murderer, and God took him home Remains to be seen, he doesn't have to suffer any more.
> 
> On another note (need a comma here) I like to thank all of you who wrote your opinions about this situation (need a semicolon here) it's been a real learning experience.


----------



## cdsulhoff

eclark said:
			
		

> Ya'll are so funny, truthfully I could care less how much drugs cost this society.  Yes I have grew up around this stuff all my life, and so what I didn't ask for that environment I was born in to it, but I live day by day drug free. Even if I was on drugs Johny would never sale it to me or give it me, we don't  do that to each other, but ya'll rich white people or (hardworking citizen's of the community) keep alot of pocketts full.




   There's a difference I got a prescription for my stuff!!!!


----------



## cdsulhoff

eclark said:
			
		

> Good Morning,
> Nice to see every one and their opinions are back.  I see every one wants to be an expert and state (their facts). I like how you throw around the word menance and ghetto and the phrase rise above your circumstances. This is the world we live in, Johny didn't make the drugs and there not going to stop with him, nor did they start with him, and just because the police released a report 2 days later about what they susposely found in his car doesn't mean to much to me.     I know where not in Hollywood were in the real world, and some of you, don't know what the real world is like.  I'm sorry that a drug dealer is not the worst person to me, when I walk outside I'm more concern with the rapist, the serial killers, the child molesters, the gangs and the crooked politicians that committ murder and walk away scott free. No matter what this thread is just an open discussion for people to state their opinions and that's just that.  One thing is for sure to all that think justice was done, that the police did an outstanding job.  Pray for his soul, no where in the bible do the words read murder is okay if your a police, *but if I recall it does say no murderer will enter the kingdom of heaven*.  Johny had a record but at the end of the day he wasn't a murderer, and God took him home, he doesn't have to suffer any more.
> 
> On another note I like to thank all of you who wrote your opinions about this situation it's been a real learning experience.




  What bible are you reading from I know you are not reading the king James version..... If you ask for forgiveness you will be forgive even if you are a murder..... 
   Just face up he got what he deserve.... It is easier to blame everyone else for their fault but the wool is over your eyes with his fault... He had a GUN that he pulled on a COP. What do you not understand that he was asking to get shot at... I know if He pulled a gun out on me and I was that officer His a** would had a bullet in it too..... I want to go home to my family and I am sure that how the officers felt too. I said it once and I will say it again they do not get payed enough money to put up with the stupid GHETTO crap that goes on there.. They need to start whipping some butt to get back how Charles County was....... It makes no Damn sense..... They are trying to protect you and the rest of the County and you want to cry racism.. BS!!!!  I am tired of every time a punk a** thug get busted for something he pulls out the race card... It is 2006 get over yourself... Pretty soon I am going to be able to pull out the reverse racism card.... Maybe I should start crying everyone is racist. Maybe I will bet what I want handed to me then.... 
   OK well my blood is boiling


----------



## cdsulhoff

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> What bible are you reading from I know you are not reading the king James version..... If you ask for forgiveness you will be forgive even if you are a murder.....
> Just face up he got what he deserve.... It is easier to blame everyone else for their fault but the wool is over your eyes with his fault... He had a GUN that he pulled on a COP. What do you not understand that he was asking to get shot at... I know if He pulled a gun out on me and I was that officer His a** would had a bullet in it too..... I want to go home to my family and I am sure that how the officers felt too. I said it once and I will say it again they do not get payed enough money to put up with the stupid GHETTO crap that goes on there.. They need to start whipping some butt to get back how Charles County was....... It makes no Damn sense..... They are trying to protect you and the rest of the County and you want to cry racism.. BS!!!!  I am tired of every time a punk a** thug get busted for something he pulls out the race card... It is 2006 get over yourself... Pretty soon I am going to be able to pull out the reverse racism card.... Maybe I should start crying everyone is racist. Maybe I will *bet*
> what I want handed to me then....
> OK well my blood is boiling



  oops   it is supposed to be GET


----------



## wideawake

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> What bible are you reading from I know you are not reading the king James version..... If you ask for forgiveness you will be forgive even if you are a murder.....
> Just face up he got what he deserve.... It is easier to blame everyone else for their fault but the wool is over your eyes with his fault... He had a GUN that he pulled on a COP. What do you not understand that he was asking to get shot at... I know if He pulled a gun out on me and I was that officer His a** would had a bullet in it too..... I want to go home to my family and I am sure that how the officers felt too. I said it once and I will say it again they do not get payed enough money to put up with the stupid GHETTO crap that goes on there.. They need to start whipping some butt to get back how Charles County was....... It makes no Damn sense..... They are trying to protect you and the rest of the County and you want to cry racism.. BS!!!!  I am tired of every time a punk a** thug get busted for something he pulls out the race card... It is 2006 get over yourself... Pretty soon I am going to be able to pull out the reverse racism card.... Maybe I should start crying everyone is racist. Maybe I will bet what I want handed to me then....
> OK well my blood is boiling


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Pandora said:
			
		

> 2A,
> 
> I am curious; did you ever get a response to your e-mail?


Of course not.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Thank you, thank you, thank you!  You missed a few.  If I may -


You are welcome. I noticed some others, too, but I got tired of correcting her.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Time for the "Castle Doctrine", "Stand your ground", and "CCW" in Maryland. 

Maryland has one of if not the highest murder rates per capita. PG County is one of the worst. Charles is rapidly cathching up to PG.

People who prey on other people don't like it when their "prey" can fight back.


----------



## Sharon

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Realized what?
> 
> 
> *Johnny finally was able to provide a service to his community as a bullet stop?*



 Twice in one night!


----------



## camily

Sharon said:
			
		

> Twice in one night!


He's my hero!


----------



## aps45819

Sharon said:
			
		

> Twice in one night!


I can do that


----------



## MMDad

aps45819 said:
			
		

> I can do that


 The  smilie does look an awful lot like a little blue pill....


----------



## Tonio

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> People who prey on other people don't like it when their "prey" can fight back.


True, but from what I've read, the high murder rate in Maryland has little to do with predators and prey. Allegedly, most of the murders are predator versus predator, meaning drug deals gone bad or turf wars between rival dealers. I think that illustrates what most people have been saying in this thread: the violent life caught up with Lyles.


----------



## aps45819

don't require any medication to be a stand up guy


----------



## MMDad

aps45819 said:
			
		

> don't require any medication to be a stand up guy


 Ding-dong the witch is dead. LW is gone!


----------



## funkabilly!

Charles is Southern PG.

I grew up here and moved back to raise my kids but now i'm looking to get out so they don't have to go to Thug-U for an education.

"They" (the people, family and friends of the shooting victim) are products of the "just give me" generation. 
As long as there are hyphenated titles to anyone who is not caucasion there will be a divide.

Me? I'm a German-Dutch-American.


----------



## mainman

funkabilly! said:
			
		

> Charles is Southern PG.
> 
> I grew up here and moved back to raise my kids but now i'm looking to get out so they don't have to go to Thug-U for an education.
> 
> "They" (the people, family and friends of the shooting victim) are products of the "just give me" generation.
> As long as there are hyphenated titles to anyone who is not caucasion there will be a divide.
> 
> Me? I'm a German-Dutch-American.


Where is thug-u?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

mainman said:
			
		

> Where is thug-u?


I believe it's where his chitlins be gettin an edumacation.


----------



## mainman

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I believe it's where his chitlins be gettin an edumacation.


Is that next to the lieberry?


----------



## Jameo

mainman said:
			
		

> Is that next to the lieberry?


----------



## camily

mainman said:
			
		

> Where is thug-u?


Down the street from F-U.


----------



## vraiblonde

funkabilly! said:
			
		

> As long as there are hyphenated titles to anyone who is not caucasion there will be a divide.




I completely agree.


----------



## aps45819

Last census, for race I checked "other" and wrote in mongrel-american


----------



## mainman

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I completely agree.


And who created the hyphenated title?


----------



## ylexot

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Last census, for race I checked "other" and wrote in mongrel-american




Does that get you affirmative action preferential treatment?


----------



## nomoney

mainman said:
			
		

> And who created the hyphenated title?


Your mama


----------



## mainman

nomoney said:
			
		

> Your mama


Thanks for giving her the answer #######...


----------



## vraiblonde

mainman said:
			
		

> And who created the hyphenated title?


Uh...let me see....American blacks?  

What does that have to do with Funkabilly?  His post is clearly disparaging the folks mourning this cop shooter.  And Thug-U is a generic term for ghetto schools with high crime rates.

I think you people are so into correcting spelling and grammar that it's impeded your ability to actually read.


----------



## mainman

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Uh...let me see....American blacks?
> 
> What does that have to do with Funkabilly? His post is clearly disparaging the folks mourning this cop shooter. And Thug-U is a generic term for ghetto schools with high crime rates.
> 
> I think you people are so into correcting spelling and grammar that it's impeded your ability to actually read.


Are you that much of a ditz?  

I felt it needed spellled out for the "less likely to graspit" crowd....


----------



## funkabilly!

This is my first day on this website/Forum. I found it after doing search about the unfortunate event in Plada. 
You guys are killin me!!!!! I don't think I'm gonna get much doe today.

After reading these posts I feel much better now though.
I'm not the only one who remembers Charles County where you could let your kids run !!!!

Oh yea, Thug-U is located in multiple areas of Chuck County. The ones I am refering to are located on the westside. 
Most of them are just free daycare centers for parents or guardians who blame everything on the government.

Thank Gawd W didn't send a hurricane to our area


----------



## aps45819

mainman said:
			
		

> And who created the hyphenated title?


snooty liberal women tha wanted to keep their maiden name


----------



## camily

aps45819 said:
			
		

> snooty liberal women tha wanted to keep their maiden name


Ahem, last I checked I took my husbands name TYVM.


----------



## aps45819

camily said:
			
		

> Ahem, last I checked I took my husbands name TYVM.


You're a snooty liberal?


----------



## camily

aps45819 said:
			
		

> You're a snooty liberal?


Well, I'm not snooty anyway...


----------



## funkabilly!

I gotta say.....I have not read all of the posts in this forum so forgive me if I revisit something that has been said already.

I was only disparaging the people, not the incident.
I can't imagine how that police officer must feel after having to end the life of this young man who was never taught the right things from a parent or guardian that never took the time.
I have a problem with parents NOT taking responsibility, at any level.


----------



## Vince

camily said:
			
		

> Well, I'm not snooty anyway...


camily is a liberal????


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Vince said:
			
		

> camily is a liberal????


You stole my av.


----------



## camily

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> You stole my av.


Yours is bigger and therefore better though.


----------



## Vince

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> You stole my av.


  I need a new one.  :shrug:  I guess the search continues.


----------



## cdsulhoff

I'll Tell you all this society is messed up..... You have lazy ppl who gets everything handed to them  by the Gov and the hard working ppl have to pay the Gov...  
  Plus why do we have all Black Colleges and All Black Scholarships but yet We White ppl can not have a all white college or all white scholarship.... I moment you start up a all whit Scholarship you have Jesse Jackson and his people all over your butt... I have a friend that was trying to start a Scholarship for the White kids only... Well that did not go over well and he receive so many threatening phone call about that... Many black see a white person and think that we have money or we get the best treatment... Well They are so wrong.. My poor son has to work twice as hard to get a scholarship and good grades to get into college.. While ppl like little Johnny gets scholarship for just being black.. And they cry racism.... Before my husband work for his self he worked at the post office.. Well, he quit because of a black person.... A group of them were talking about the election when bush was first running and My husband said that he was voting for Bush. Well One of the black guy there who was not even in the conversation came up to my husband and told him that white people like him ought to be shot. Now My husband went to file a complaint against him and all they did was slap him on his hand. Now if it was reverse My husband would have been so fired and there would have been a lawsuit.. Oh yeah he also contacted many different lawyers and everyone said that My husband could not sue because it was reverse discrimination and that the Black person would actually have to physical of done something to my husband.. While they all agree that if it was reverse the Black guy could have sued.. The lawyers just simply said that is just the way the government is... BS,BS,BS,BS!!!!!!!!!!
   I feel this way you get everything in life haded to you then do something better with your life..  
    No I am not upset am I !!!!!!!!


----------



## cdsulhoff

I needed to get that off my chest...


----------



## camily

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> I needed to get that off my chest...


Hey, more power to ya'. We all need to vent sometimes. Anything else buggin' you?


----------



## cdsulhoff

I'm telling you I have been off my Zoloft for about 10 days now and I can feel the anger building up.... I guess I need my meds to keep me calm or else I am a real Bitah


----------



## funkabilly!

Indeed!

Huh huh....you said chest


----------



## 2ndAmendment

funkabilly! said:
			
		

> Charles is Southern PG.
> 
> I grew up here and moved back to raise my kids but now i'm looking to get out so they don't have to go to Thug-U for an education.
> 
> "They" (the people, family and friends of the shooting victim) are products of the "just give me" generation.
> As long as there are hyphenated titles to anyone who is not caucasion there will be a divide.
> 
> Me? I'm a German-Dutch-American.


----------



## cdsulhoff

For the one who let me red for my spelling.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> For the one who *let* me red for my spelling.


I didn't, but that would be "gave". It is a tough bunch around here. Welcome.


----------



## vraiblonde

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> I didn't, but that would be "gave".


No, it would be "left".  Obviously she didn't hit the f hard enough.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> No, it would be "left".  Obviously she didn't hit the f hard enough.


OK. I can accept that.


----------



## cdsulhoff

Damn It!!!!!!   Once  again.... Thank god I am not a proof reader....  

   I meant left


----------



## Nickel

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> No, it would be "left".  Obviously she didn't hit the f hard enough.


 It could have been "lent".  Maybe she planned on returning it.


----------



## cdsulhoff

You know being in these different forum I sure broke my LENT promise!!!!!!
  I was supposed to give up cussing well you know what I say to that


----------



## Nupe2

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> You know being in these different forum I sure broke my LENT promise!!!!!!
> I was supposed to give up cussing well you know what I say to that



You sure you didn't mean "cursing" or did you intend to write that you were supposed to give up "cussin?"

We must be precise here in SOMD...we would not want outsiders to think less of us, would we?


----------



## cdsulhoff

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> You sure you didn't mean "cursing" or did you intend to write that you were supposed to give up "cussin?"
> 
> We must be precise here in SOMD...we would not want outsiders to think less of us, would we?




 funny. I seriously wrote cussing my whole life and not a damn soul pick that out... What ever so I am not the greatest speller and I do not check my writing half the time. Bring out the whip and whip me ... 
 I am ready


----------



## Nupe2

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> funny. I seriously wrote cussing my whole life and not a damn soul pick that out... What ever so I am not the greatest speller and I do not check my writing half the time. Bring out the whip and whip me ...
> I am ready


----------



## PrepH4U

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> funny. I seriously wrote cussing my whole life and not a damn soul pick that out... What ever so I am not the greatest speller and I do not check my writing half the time. Bring out the whip and whip me ...
> I am ready


Hey I always said cussing also, so you were right also!   

Frequently Asked Questions on Is Cussing A sin ... is cursing a sin? Is cussing a sin? Is cussing basically the same thing as cursing ... the contrary in some quarters, cursing and cussing are virtually the very same act ...

Main Entry: cuss
Function: verb
: CURSE
- cuss·er noun   

Main Entry: curse
Function: verb
Inflected Form(s): cursed; curs·ing
transitive senses
1 : to use profanely insolent


----------



## cdsulhoff

Nupe2 said:
			
		

>



   Oh my !! I do not think I have learn my LeSsOn Yet!!!!I likie the whippie!!!!!!


----------



## cdsulhoff

I change my Avatar!!! This one looke more like me!!!!


----------



## kbutler

*You People Are Dumb Ass #### Fa Real!*



			
				Pandora said:
			
		

> Article
> 
> 
> 
> There are NO words, just none for that kind of  comment.
> 
> No reason my ass.



He did get killed for no reason, if you look at all the articles and read all the article it don't add up. How are the police gonna say that Jonny shot at them first but they don't have any evidence. They can't even find the gun that he used. And, if he was resisting arrest then that means that he was close to them becuz they were trying to handcuff him so it was 3 polices and 1 person, they couldn have tackled him before he got his "gun" out of his pocket or car...they never even said where he got it from. I know Jonny, if he was sooo close to the police. he wouldn't have missed! he woulda shot them if he really wanted to. but he is not that kinda person he would have ran if anything. And, why did it take the police 45  minutes to call an ambulance for him? And they did not have to shoot him in the chest! they claim that they on ly shot him once but my cousin was at the hospital wit him and he has 5 bullet holes in him. and there were 5 shells on the ground. so, it really don't make sense at all.


----------



## morganj614

kbutler said:
			
		

> He did get killed for no reason, if you look at all the articles and read all the article it don't add up. How are the police gonna say that Jonny shot at them first but they don't have any evidence. They can't even find the gun that he used. And, if he was resisting arrest then that means that he was close to them becuz they were trying to handcuff him so it was 3 polices and 1 person, they couldn have tackled him before he got his "gun" out of his pocket or car...they never even said where he got it from. I know Jonny, if he was sooo close to the police. he wouldn't have missed! he woulda shot them if he really wanted to. but he is not that kinda person he would have ran if anything. And, why did it take the police 45  minutes to call an ambulance for him? And they did not have to shoot him in the chest! they claim that they on ly shot him once but my cousin was at the hospital wit him and he has 5 bullet holes in him. and there were 5 shells on the ground. so, it really don't make sense at all.



Prove it.


----------



## nomoney

kbutler said:
			
		

> He did get killed for no reason, if you look at all the articles and read all the article it don't add up. How are the police gonna say that Jonny shot at them first but they don't have any evidence. They can't even find the gun that he used. And, if he was resisting arrest then that means that he was close to them becuz they were trying to handcuff him so it was 3 polices and 1 person, they couldn have tackled him before he got his "gun" out of his pocket or car...they never even said where he got it from. I know Jonny, if he was sooo close to the police. he wouldn't have missed! he woulda shot them if he really wanted to. but he is not that kinda person he would have ran if anything. And, why did it take the police 45 minutes to call an ambulance for him? And they did not have to shoot him in the chest! they claim that they on ly shot him once but my cousin was at the hospital wit him and he has 5 bullet holes in him. and there were 5 shells on the ground. so, it really don't make sense at all.


 
this has already been covered.  Read the pages then get back to us with a better written comment


----------



## Toxick

kbutler said:
			
		

> so it was 3 polices and 1 person,




Mr. Pink: You kill anybody?
Mr. White: A few cops.
Mr. Pink: No real people?
Mr. White: Just cops.


----------



## RoseRed

kbutler said:
			
		

> He did get killed for no reason, if you look at all the articles and read all the article it don't add up. How are the police gonna say that Jonny shot at them first but they don't have any evidence. They can't even find the gun that he used. And, if he was resisting arrest then that means that he was close to them becuz they were trying to handcuff him so it was 3 polices and 1 person, they couldn have tackled him before he got his "gun" out of his pocket or car...they never even said where he got it from. I know Jonny, *if he was sooo close to the police. he wouldn't have missed! * he woulda shot them if he really wanted to. but he is not that kinda person he would have ran if anything. And, why did it take the police 45  minutes to call an ambulance for him? And they did not have to shoot him in the chest! they claim that they on ly shot him once but my cousin was at the hospital wit him and he has 5 bullet holes in him. and there were 5 shells on the ground. so, it really don't make sense at all.


He was drunk and was shooting at the double, that is why he missed.


----------



## nomoney

I agree though, those polices are such a bad shooting peoples.


----------



## Speedy70

nomoney said:
			
		

> I agree though, those polices are such a bad shooting peoples.


----------



## Pete

kbutler said:
			
		

> He did get killed for no reason, if you look at all the articles and read all the article it don't add up. How are the police gonna say that Jonny shot at them first but they don't have any evidence. They can't even find the gun that he used. And, if he was resisting arrest then that means that he was close to them becuz they were trying to handcuff him so it was 3 polices and 1 person, they couldn have tackled him before he got his "gun" out of his pocket or car...they never even said where he got it from. I know Jonny, if he was sooo close to the police. he wouldn't have missed! he woulda shot them if he really wanted to. but he is not that kinda person he would have ran if anything. And, why did it take the police 45  minutes to call an ambulance for him? And they did not have to shoot him in the chest! they claim that they on ly shot him once but my cousin was at the hospital wit him and he has 5 bullet holes in him. and there were 5 shells on the ground. so, it really don't make sense at all.


Are you mad because the cop was a better shot than Johnny?


----------



## chrissyhh

3 polices ----HA HA!!!

Dumb As-----!


----------



## slotted

*I ain't seen him for a minute!*

He did git ganked fo' nahh reason, if ya peep at all da articles an' read all da article it don' add up. How iz da po-po gonna say dat Jonny smok'd at dem first but dey don' gots any evidence. They can't even find da gat dat he used. And, if he wuz resisting arrest then dat means dat he wuz close ta dem becuz dey wuz trying ta handcuff him so it wuz 3 polices an' 1 person, dey couldn gots tackled him 'bfoe he got his "gun" out o' his pocket or `64...dey never even said where he goddit from. I know Jonny, if he wuz sooo close ta da po-po. he wouldn't gots missed! he woulda smok'd dem if he really wanted ta. but he iz not dat kinda person he would gots ran if anythin'. And, why did it take da po-po 45 minutes ta page an ambalance fo' him? And dey did not gots ta smoke him in da chest! dey claim dat dey on ly smok'd him once but muh ma effin cousin wuz at da hospital wit him an' he has 5 bullet holes in him. an' dere wuz 5 shells on da ground. so, it really don' make sense at all. w0rd!


----------



## nomoney

slotted said:
			
		

> He did git ganked fo' nahh reason, if ya peep at all da articles an' read all da article it don' add up. How iz da po-po gonna say dat Jonny smok'd at dem first but dey don' gots any evidence. They can't even find da gat dat he used. And, if he wuz resisting arrest then dat means dat he wuz close ta dem becuz dey wuz trying ta handcuff him so it wuz 3 polices an' 1 person, dey couldn gots tackled him 'bfoe he got his "gun" out o' his pocket or `64...dey never even said where he goddit from. I know Jonny, if he wuz sooo close ta da po-po. he wouldn't gots missed! he woulda smok'd dem if he really wanted ta. but he iz not dat kinda person he would gots ran if anythin'. And, why did it take da po-po 45 minutes ta page an ambalance fo' him? And dey did not gots ta smoke him in da chest! dey claim dat dey on ly smok'd him once but muh ma effin cousin wuz at da hospital wit him an' he has 5 bullet holes in him. an' dere wuz 5 shells on da ground. so, it really don' make sense at all. w0rd!


 
  word up fa-real


----------



## morganj614

slotted said:
			
		

> He did git ganked fo' nahh reason, if ya peep at all da articles an' read all da article it don' add up. How iz da po-po gonna say dat Jonny smok'd at dem first but dey don' gots any evidence. They can't even find da gat dat he used. And, if he wuz resisting arrest then dat means dat he wuz close ta dem becuz dey wuz trying ta handcuff him so it wuz 3 polices an' 1 person, dey couldn gots tackled him 'bfoe he got his "gun" out o' his pocket or `64...dey never even said where he goddit from. I know Jonny, if he wuz sooo close ta da po-po. he wouldn't gots missed! he woulda smok'd dem if he really wanted ta. but he iz not dat kinda person he would gots ran if anythin'. And, why did it take da po-po 45 minutes ta page an ambalance fo' him? And dey did not gots ta smoke him in da chest! dey claim dat dey on ly smok'd him once but muh ma effin cousin wuz at da hospital wit him an' he has 5 bullet holes in him. an' dere wuz 5 shells on da ground. so, it really don' make sense at all. w0rd!



If you ever talk that ignorant to me in person...well, you'll find out


----------



## vraiblonde

Dear FOJ,

You're not going to convince any sane, rational person that this young man, with a history of criminal behavior, did not deserve to die for trying to shoot a cop.  Most of us would have liked to have seen him taken out years ago, after his first crime, and we're sorry that it took him trying to gun down a cop for his pathetic, predatory life to finally end.

You can talktalk all you want about what a fine, upstanding person he was.  And, by your ghetto standards, maybe he WAS the best you all have to offer society.  But the rest of us look down our noses at ALL of you because you're too ignorant to understand that all the world is not your "turf" and decent, law-abiding citizens do not appreciate having to modify their own behavior and curtail their own freedom to avoid becoming a crime victim, courtesy of people like your beloved friend, Jonny.

There are a few white-guilt liberals among us who are probably weeping in their hankies right now, mourning the loss of such a "diverse" character.  But the majority of us just think he and all of you are a bunch of trashy losers.

Have a nice day.


----------



## kom526

Oh great another "expert" in crime scene investigation, complete with a second hand, eyewitness, hearsay account.


----------



## camily

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Dear FOJ,
> 
> You're not going to convince any sane, rational person that this young man, with a history of criminal behavior, did not deserve to die for trying to shoot a cop.  Most of us would have liked to have seen him taken out years ago, after his first crime, and we're sorry that it took him trying to gun down a cop for his pathetic, predatory life to finally end.
> 
> You can talktalk all you want about what a fine, upstanding person he was.  And, by your ghetto standards, maybe he WAS the best you all have to offer society.  But the rest of us look down our noses at ALL of you because you're too ignorant to understand that all the world is not your "turf" and decent, law-abiding citizens do not appreciate having to modify their own behavior and curtail their own freedom to avoid becoming a crime victim, courtesy of people like your beloved friend, Jonny.
> 
> There are a few white-guilt liberals among us who are probably weeping in their hankies right now, mourning the loss of such a "diverse" character.  But the majority of us just think he and all of you are a bunch of trashy losers.
> 
> Have a nice day.


I really liked the post until I got to the liberals part. I really don't think that has anything to do with it and I know that I for one am pleased with the outcome of the evening/morning. Political affiliation has not been an issue here nor do I feel it should. JMO, now I have to go cry in my hankie.


----------



## vraiblonde

camily said:
			
		

> I for one am pleased with the outcome of the evening/morning.


That's not very compassionate and diverse of you.


----------



## camily

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> That's not very compassionate and diverse of you.


Yeah well, I missed that day. :shrug:


----------



## willie

Wednesday they will have a community meeting to explain the police action to the dear bereaved.  I have a hunch that they are just getting "jonnys" friends and relatives in one place to serve all the outstanding warrants.  FOX TV will be there to film "Charles County's most stupid Crooks".

Just a hunch.


----------



## nomoney

willie said:
			
		

> Wednesday they will have a community meeting to explain the police action to the dear bereaved. I have a hunch that they are just getting "jonnys" friends and relatives in one place to serve all the outstanding warrants. FOX TV will be there to film "Charles County's most stupid Crooks".
> 
> Just a hunch.


wonder how many fights are going to break out at this


----------



## camily

willie said:
			
		

> Wednesday they will have a community meeting to explain the police action to the dear bereaved.  I have a hunch that they are just getting "jonnys" friends and relatives in one place to serve all the outstanding warrants.  FOX TV will be there to film "Charles County's most stupid Crooks".
> 
> Just a hunch.


That would be hysterical!


----------



## willie

nomoney said:
			
		

> wonder how many fights are going to break out at this


I wouldn't be a bit surprised if there isn't some vandalism/broken windows after the meeting.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

slotted said:
			
		

> He did git ganked fo' nahh reason, if ya peep at all da articles an' read all da article it don' add up. How iz da po-po gonna say dat Jonny smok'd at dem first but dey don' gots any evidence. They can't even find da gat dat he used. And, if he wuz resisting arrest then dat means dat he wuz close ta dem becuz dey wuz trying ta handcuff him so it wuz 3 polices an' 1 person, dey couldn gots tackled him 'bfoe he got his "gun" out o' his pocket or `64...dey never even said where he goddit from. I know Jonny, if he wuz sooo close ta da po-po. he wouldn't gots missed! he woulda smok'd dem if he really wanted ta. but he iz not dat kinda person he would gots ran if anythin'. And, why did it take da po-po 45 minutes ta page an ambalance fo' him? And dey did not gots ta smoke him in da chest! dey claim dat dey on ly smok'd him once but muh ma effin cousin wuz at da hospital wit him an' he has 5 bullet holes in him. an' dere wuz 5 shells on da ground. so, it really don' make sense at all. w0rd!


Wish I had some karma left to give out, Jeesh, I never thought I'd say this to slotted, I'd give you some green.


----------



## cdsulhoff

nomoney said:
			
		

> this has already been covered.  Read the pages then get back to us with a better written comment


----------



## 2ndAmendment

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Dear FOJ,
> 
> You're not going to convince any sane, rational person that this young man, with a history of criminal behavior, did not deserve to die for trying to shoot a cop.  Most of us would have liked to have seen him taken out years ago, after his first crime, and we're sorry that it took him trying to gun down a cop for his pathetic, predatory life to finally end.
> 
> You can talktalk all you want about what a fine, upstanding person he was.  And, by your ghetto standards, maybe he WAS the best you all have to offer society.  But the rest of us look down our noses at ALL of you because you're too ignorant to understand that all the world is not your "turf" and decent, law-abiding citizens do not appreciate having to modify their own behavior and curtail their own freedom to avoid becoming a crime victim, courtesy of people like your beloved friend, Jonny.
> 
> There are a few white-guilt liberals among us who are probably weeping in their hankies right now, mourning the loss of such a "diverse" character.  But the majority of us just think he and all of you are a bunch of trashy losers.
> 
> Have a nice day.


More green I wish I could give.


----------



## cdsulhoff

slotted said:
			
		

> He did git ganked fo' nahh reason, if ya peep at all da articles an' read all da article it don' add up. How iz da po-po gonna say dat Jonny smok'd at dem first but dey don' gots any evidence. They can't even find da gat dat he used. And, if he wuz resisting arrest then dat means dat he wuz close ta dem becuz dey wuz trying ta handcuff him so it wuz 3 polices an' 1 person, dey couldn gots tackled him 'bfoe he got his "gun" out o' his pocket or `64...dey never even said where he goddit from. I know Jonny, if he wuz sooo close ta da po-po. he wouldn't gots missed! he woulda smok'd dem if he really wanted ta. but he iz not dat kinda person he would gots ran if anythin'. And, why did it take da po-po 45 minutes ta page an ambalance fo' him? And dey did not gots ta smoke him in da chest! dey claim dat dey on ly smok'd him once but muh ma effin cousin wuz at da hospital wit him an' he has 5 bullet holes in him. an' dere wuz 5 shells on da ground. so, it really don' make sense at all. w0rd!



  Hey I am lost with this post. Can you intrepid it in English for me  PLEASE,, I do not speak Ebonics...


----------



## RoseRed

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> Wish I had some karma left to give out, Jeesh, I never thought I'd say this to slotted, I'd give you some green.


I already hit him up.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> Hey I am lost with this post. Can you intrepid it in English for me  PLEASE,, I do not speak Ebonics...


Although slotted and I are often on opposite sides of issues, certainly religious ones, he does write understandably. This is a spoof on the Ebonics ridden posts of the "Johnny" followers.


----------



## cdsulhoff

willie said:
			
		

> Wednesday they will have a community meeting to explain the police action to the dear bereaved.  I have a hunch that they are just getting "jonnys" friends and relatives in one place to serve all the outstanding warrants.  FOX TV will be there to film "Charles County's most stupid Crooks".
> 
> Just a hunch.



 How cool would that be!!! I would pay big bucks to see something like that!!!!!


----------



## aps45819

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> How cool would that be!!! I would pay big bucks to see something like that!!!!!


If Fox news is covering it, it could turn into the next reality show


----------



## Toxick

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> Can you intrepid it in English for me  PLEASE,, I do not speak Ebonics...





Do you speak sarcastic irony?


----------



## Tonio

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> This is a spoof on the Ebonics ridden posts of the "Johnny" followers.


You mean that some of the original posts weren't spoofs themselves?


----------



## Tonio

camily said:
			
		

> I know that I for one am pleased with the outcome of the evening/morning.


I completely agree that Lyles's death was his own fault. But I'm not happy with the outcome, even though I never heard of Lyles before his death. No one should make the kinds of boneheaded criminal decisions that Lyles made. I find it sad that he didn't seem care enough about himself to straighten out. And I find it sad that his loved ones seem to be in deep denial about his thuggish ways, because they almost certainly chose to ignore his behavior while he was alive.


----------



## Pandora

kbutler said:
			
		

> He did get killed for no reason, if you look at all the articles and read all the article it don't add up. How are the police gonna say that Jonny shot at them first but they don't have any evidence. They can't even find the gun that he used. And, if he was resisting arrest then that means that he was close to them becuz they were trying to handcuff him so it was 3 polices and 1 person, they couldn have tackled him before he got his "gun" out of his pocket or car...they never even said where he got it from. I know Jonny, if he was sooo close to the police. he wouldn't have missed! he woulda shot them if he really wanted to. but he is not that kinda person he would have ran if anything. And, why did it take the police 45  minutes to call an ambulance for him? And they did not have to shoot him in the chest! they claim that they on ly shot him once but my cousin was at the hospital wit him and he has 5 bullet holes in him. and there were 5 shells on the ground. so, it really don't make sense at all.




I see you quoted my post from very early on in this thread.  (Make me wonder if you are somebody effing with me.   )

He wasn't even out of jail a minute and drug running and you expect anyone to sympathize?  It isn't going to happen.  Only his homeboys are the ones complaining the police are racist, because the law-abiding black folks think you all acted like a bunch of ghetto trash that night and the nights that followed.  Making threats on police officers, displacing some out of their homes, acting hostile not only at the hospital, but in the neighborhood. You want respect, act within the confines of the law and you'll get it.

Get J O B S and pay taxes and stay off the streets.


----------



## RoseRed

http://www.stmarystoday.com/police_escort_for_funeral_of_dru.htm

I have to agree with him.


----------



## bresamil

RoseRed said:
			
		

> http://www.stmarystoday.com/police_escort_for_funeral_of_dru.htm
> 
> I have to agree with him.


I doubt they were there as an "honor escort".  More likely they were expecting a great deal of trouble.


----------



## Pandora

RoseRed said:
			
		

> http://www.stmarystoday.com/police_escort_for_funeral_of_dru.htm
> 
> I have to agree with him.





Police Escort for Funeral of Drug Dealer 
Who Attempted Murder of Police Officers is Outrageous


To the Editor,



I just have to get this off my mind.



Last week an unfortunate officer from the Charles County Sheriff's Department was forced to shoot and kill Jonathan Lyles. As most people know, Lyles shot at officers as they attempted to arrest him in the Phoenix Run area of La Plata.

Tuesday, officers from the Charles County Sheriffs Department conducted a funeral escort for Lyles, a convicted drug dealer and would-be cop-killer. Lyles was escorted from La Plata to his final resting place in Waldorf by a large contingent of officers in a procession befitting a community activist or beloved member of society. He was laid to rest with the honor most would give to the community's best citizens. I feel certain this escort was politically motivated.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------


These escorts are set up by the funeral home, and they are for "traffic" control not for any sort of honor.  The Sheriff's office just couldn't "snub off" a service they provide for anyone just because the deceased is who he was. Further more, I am sure if there were "more" officers than normal it was solely on the possibility that things could/might get out of hand with those in attendance.


----------



## vraiblonde

Pandora said:
			
		

> Police Escort for Funeral of Drug Dealer
> Who Attempted Murder of Police Officers is Outrageous


:snipped:

Please don't post whole Letters to the Editors of other publications, as it ticks them off and they want to call us and make a problem.

Thanks!


----------



## vraiblonde

Pandora said:
			
		

> These escorts are set up by the funeral home, and they are for "traffic" control not for any sort of honor.  The Sheriff's office just couldn't "snub off" a service they provide for anyone just because the deceased is who he was. Further more, I am sure if there were "more" officers than normal it was solely on the possibility that things could/might get out of hand with those in attendance.


Certainly that's exactly what it was.  I'm surprised anyone would think it was an "honor guard".


----------



## Pete

I hope the cop who smoked the scumbag was driving the lead vehicle twirling his gun, smiling and waving to the crowd like the homecoming king.


----------



## Speedy70

Pete said:
			
		

> I hope the cop who smoked the scumbag was driving the lead vehicle twirling his gun, smiling and waving to the crowd like the homecoming king.


----------



## RoseRed

Pete said:
			
		

> I hope the cop who smoked the scumbag was driving the lead vehicle twirling his gun, smiling and waving to the crowd like the homecoming king.


The visual...


----------



## harleygirl

Pete said:
			
		

> I hope the cop who smoked the scumbag was driving the lead vehicle twirling his gun, smiling and waving to the crowd like the homecoming king.


  Sometimes police will turn out in large numbers for a funeral like this because they can round up lots of other scumbags that have outstanding warrants.  My dad used to do it all the time.


----------



## camily

Pete said:
			
		

> I hope the cop who smoked the scumbag was driving the lead vehicle twirling his gun, smiling and waving to the crowd like the homecoming king.


Too funny!!   That would be great!


----------



## Pandora

camily said:
			
		

> Too funny!!   That would be great!




That would warrant a justifiable complaint of unprofessional behavior whereas, this guy who wrote the St. Mary's Today doesn't have one.

But I bet it did look odd to onlookers to see an escort like that.  

Tonight, I think the police meet with the family.  I wonder how that will turn out.


----------



## PrepH4U

Pete said:
			
		

> I hope the cop who smoked the scumbag was driving the lead vehicle twirling his gun, smiling and waving to the crowd like the homecoming king.


along with "another one bites the dust" playing on the loudspeaker!


----------



## camily

PrepH4U said:
			
		

> along with "another one bites the dust" playing on the loudspeaker!


----------



## camily

PrepH4U said:
			
		

> along with "another one bites the dust" playing on the loudspeaker!


Or "I fought the law and the law won"


----------



## RoseRed

camily said:
			
		

> Or "I fought the law and the law won"


Even better!


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

How about Bad Boys Bad Boys whatcha going to do when they come for you.


----------



## camily

OldHillcrestGuy said:
			
		

> How about Bad Boys Bad Boys whatcha going to do when they come for you.


Maybe they could do some sort of medley?


----------



## eclark

This reply is to every one on this forum, who think the police where just doing their job. That's bull ####, they killed a man just because he was young, black and had a criminal history and  the police did not do a good job, escorting the funeral, they weren't even directing traffic at the burial site.
Also the mayor showed up and the funeral, since when does the mayer show up at the funeral of a convicted criminal?   When their police department kills a person for NO legal reason.  No matter what we do, and no matter what the facts state you all will refuse to believe that there are ####ed up cops in this world. We can't bring back our friend, who was some one's son, brother, uncle and nephew. When it's all said and done and they release the facts to the public, about what really happen(like how many times they shot him) then what, are you all still going to be so ignorant to believe he deserved to die.  Why is the police lying about how many times they shot him? about how long they let this boy lay on the ground before they got help.  This society is doomed if this is who is suspose to protect us.  They should be looking for the killers, the rapist, the man going around trying to kidnapp kids in Charles County, but instead they target us young black people trying to survive.


----------



## tomchamp

eclark said:
			
		

> This reply is to every one on this forum, who think the police where just doing their job. That's bull ####, they killed a man just because he was young, black and had a criminal history and  the police did not do a good job, escorting the funeral, they weren't even directing traffic at the burial site.
> Also the mayor showed up and the funeral, since when does the mayer show up at the funeral of a convicted criminal?   When their police department kills a person for NO legal reason.  No matter what we do, and no matter what the facts state you all will refuse to believe that there are ####ed up cops in this world. We can't bring back our friend, who was some one's son, brother, uncle and nephew. When it's all said and done and they release the facts to the public, about what really happen(like how many times they shot him) then what, are you all still going to be so ignorant to believe he deserved to die.  Why is the police lying about how many times they shot him? about how long they let this boy lay on the ground before they got help.  This society is doomed if this is who is suspose to protect us.  They should be looking for the killers, the rapist, the man going around trying to kidnapp kids in Charles County, but instead they target us young black people trying to survive.



You forgot drug dealers!


----------



## BuddyLee

eclark said:
			
		

> This reply is to every one on this forum, who think the police where just doing their job. That's bull ####, they killed a man just because he was young, black and had a criminal history and the police did not do a good job, escorting the funeral, they weren't even directing traffic at the burial site.
> Also the mayor showed up and the funeral, since when does the mayer show up at the funeral of a convicted criminal? When their police department kills a person for NO legal reason. No matter what we do, and no matter what the facts state you all will refuse to believe that there are ####ed up cops in this world. We can't bring back our friend, who was some one's son, brother, uncle and nephew. When it's all said and done and they release the facts to the public, about what really happen(like how many times they shot him) then what, are you all still going to be so ignorant to believe he deserved to die. Why is the police lying about how many times they shot him? about how long they let this boy lay on the ground before they got help. This society is doomed if this is who is suspose to protect us. They should be looking for the killers, the rapist, the man going around trying to kidnapp kids in Charles County, but instead they target us young black people trying to survive.


You said yourself that he was a criminal.  You live by the sword you should expect to die by the sword.  I feel no sense of loss for a criminal.


----------



## bresamil

eclark said:
			
		

> This reply is to every one on this forum, who think the police where just doing their job. That's bull ####, they killed a man just because he was young, black and had a criminal history and  the police did not do a good job, escorting the funeral, they weren't even directing traffic at the burial site.
> Also the mayor showed up and the funeral, since when does the mayer show up at the funeral of a convicted criminal?   When their police department kills a person for NO legal reason.  No matter what we do, and no matter what the facts state you all will refuse to believe that there are ####ed up cops in this world. We can't bring back our friend, who was some one's son, brother, uncle and nephew. When it's all said and done and they release the facts to the public, about what really happen(like how many times they shot him) then what, are you all still going to be so ignorant to believe he deserved to die.  Why is the police lying about how many times they shot him? about how long they let this boy lay on the ground before they got help.  This society is doomed if this is who is suspose to protect us.  They should be looking for the killers, the rapist, the man going around trying to kidnapp kids in Charles County, but instead they target us young black people trying to survive.


Yeah.  Just think of all the mothers, fathers, sons, daughters, nieces, nephews, cousins, etc your friend and his drug culture have killed.


----------



## Tonio

Pete said:
			
		

> I hope the cop who smoked the scumbag was driving the lead vehicle twirling his gun, smiling and waving to the crowd like the homecoming king.


Pete, the visual image is hilarious.

However, I hope real-life cops take their jobs more seriously than that. Maybe I'm just too sentimental, but I see any human death as a tragedy in the general sense. That's ironic because I'm a big fan of the Darwin Awards. I've never been a cop or a soldier, so I don't know what it's like to have to take someone's life to protect my community as well as myself. I imagine it's never an easy thing to have to do, and I have a lot of respect for the cops and soldiers who face death every day for the rest of us.


----------



## BuddyLee

bresamil said:
			
		

> Yeah. Just think of all the mothers, fathers, sons, daughters, nieces, nephews, cousins, etc your friend and his drug culture have killed.


 To put it more plainly, I'd rather have an edgy cop than an edgy thug in my neighborhood.


----------



## bresamil

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> To put it more plainly, I'd rather have a edgy cop than an edgy thug in my neighborhood.


Yep.  I wouldn't have cared if he was eating a hot dog when they took him down, as long as it was known he was guilty of drug dealing.


----------



## Pandora

Hopefully the meeting tonight will resolve some of the rumors, but for some reason, I doubt that. 

It will just turn into a huge conspiracy theory involving the Sheriff’s Department, State’s Attorney, FBI, NWACP and whoever else is in attendance.


----------



## morganj614

eclark said:
			
		

> This reply is to every one on this forum, who think the police where just doing their job. That's bull ####, *they killed a man just because he was young, black and had a criminal history * and  the police did not do a good job, escorting the funeral, they weren't even directing traffic at the burial site.
> Why is the police lying about how many times they shot him? about how long they let this boy lay on the ground before they got help.  This society is doomed if this is who is suspose to protect us.  They should be looking for the killers, the rapist, the man going around trying to kidnapp kids in Charles County, but instead they target us *young black people trying to survive*.



Trying to survive by crime and drugs? Surely you don not take your posts seriously. As for why they killed him...there's more than one of those around but he happened to be the drunk one that pulled a gun on them that morning. Never mind all the other circumstances, he resisted arrest and pulled a gun. Boom. Case closed.


----------



## Nickel

eclark said:
			
		

> This reply is to every one on this forum, who think the police where just doing their job. That's bull ####, they killed a man just because he was young, black and had a criminal history and  the police did not do a good job, escorting the funeral, they weren't even directing traffic at the burial site.
> Also the mayor showed up and the funeral, since when does the mayer show up at the funeral of a convicted criminal?   When their police department kills a person for NO legal reason.  No matter what we do, and no matter what the facts state you all will refuse to believe that there are ####ed up cops in this world. We can't bring back our friend, who was some one's son, brother, uncle and nephew. When it's all said and done and they release the facts to the public, about what really happen(like how many times they shot him) then what, are you all still going to be so ignorant to believe he deserved to die.  Why is the police lying about how many times they shot him? about how long they let this boy lay on the ground before they got help.  This society is doomed if this is who is suspose to protect us.  They should be looking for the killers, the rapist, the man going around trying to kidnapp kids in Charles County, but instead they target us young black people trying to survive.


 Please do not reproduce.  TIA.


----------



## Pandora

Just face it, the white people are always trying to hold the black, (crack dealer, with 2 warrants, armed, with drugs and weapons in the vehicle who resists arrest) man down.


----------



## gumby

eclark said:
			
		

> This reply is to every one on this forum, who think the police where just doing their job. That's bull ####, they killed a man just because he was young, black and had a criminal history and  the police did not do a good job, escorting the funeral, they weren't even directing traffic at the burial site.
> Also the mayor showed up and the funeral, since when does the mayer show up at the funeral of a convicted criminal?   When their police department kills a person for NO legal reason.  No matter what we do, and no matter what the facts state you all will refuse to believe that there are ####ed up cops in this world. We can't bring back our friend, who was some one's son, brother, uncle and nephew. When it's all said and done and they release the facts to the public, about what really happen(like how many times they shot him) then what, are you all still going to be so ignorant to believe he deserved to die.  Why is the police lying about how many times they shot him? about how long they let this boy lay on the ground before they got help.  This society is doomed if this is who is suspose to protect us.  They should be looking for the killers, the rapist, the man going around trying to kidnapp kids in Charles County, but instead they target us young black people trying to survive.





Why do you keep ignoring the facts?  He was not killed for "no reason". He was a convicted criminal, who pulled a gun on the officers, and met his demise. Case closed.  It has nothing to do with black or white.  It is the funeral homes responsibility to direct traffic at the grave site. Not the police. They got them there safely, just like they are suppose to do. More people need to take responsibility for their own actions. Stop trying to shift blame to the police. It was not their fault.


----------



## MMDad

gumby said:
			
		

> Why do you keep ignoring the facts?  He was not killed for "no reason". He was a convicted criminal, who pulled a gun on the officers, and met his demise. Case closed.  It has nothing to do with black or white.  It is the funeral homes responsibility to direct traffic at the grave site. Not the police. They got them there safely, just like they are suppose to do. More people need to take responsibility for their own actions. Stop trying to shift blame to the police. It was not their fault.


 Actually, by saying he pulled a gun, you are making him sound too innocent. He tried to murder a cop. If he had succeded, we would have a dead cop (or three) and he'd be facing a hot needle. Either way he's dead as soon as he takes a shot, or a dead man walking.

There are two facts here that matter: Attempted murder and self defense. 

Nothing else matters. Skin color, drugs, nothing. 

Repeat after me. Attempted murder, self defense.


----------



## RoseRed

eclark said:
			
		

> This reply is to every one on this forum, who think the police where just doing their job. That's bull ####, they killed a man just because he was young, black and had a criminal history and  the police did not do a good job, escorting the funeral, *they weren't even directing traffic at the burial site.*Also *the mayor showed up and the funeral*, since when does the mayer show up at the funeral of a convicted criminal?   When their police department kills a person for NO legal reason.  No matter what we do, and no matter what the facts state you all will refuse to believe that there are ####ed up cops in this world. *We can't bring back our friend, who was some one's son, brother, uncle and nephew*. When it's all said and done and they release the facts to the public, about what really happen(like how many times they shot him) then what, are you all still going to be so ignorant to believe he deserved to die.  Why is the police lying about how many times they shot him? about how long they let this boy lay on the ground before they got help.  *This society is doomed if this is who is suspose to protect us.* *They should be looking for the killers, the rapist, the man going around trying to kidnapp kids in Charles County, but instead they target us young black people trying to survive*.



Private property?
Political reasons?
The officers shot at had no family to consider?
Those of us that obey the law shouldn't be protected against drug dealing hoodlums?
Again, shouldn't the rest of us be protected?  Besides, news reports indicate the sorry-ass attempted kidnappers are black...

  I guess I just don't get it...


----------



## Mikeinsmd

eclark said:
			
		

> Also the mayor showed up and the funeral, since when does the mayer show up at the funeral of a convicted criminal?


Did Marion get the drugs he came for?   And Marion is a former mayor....


----------



## Pete

eclark said:
			
		

> This reply is to every one on this forum, who think the police where just doing their job. That's bull ####, they killed a man just because he was young, black and had a criminal history and  the police did not do a good job, escorting the funeral, they weren't even directing traffic at the burial site.
> Also the mayor showed up and the funeral, since when does the mayer show up at the funeral of a convicted criminal?   When their police department kills a person for NO legal reason.  No matter what we do, and no matter what the facts state you all will refuse to believe that there are ####ed up cops in this world. We can't bring back our friend, who was some one's son, brother, uncle and nephew. When it's all said and done and they release the facts to the public, about what really happen(like how many times they shot him) then what, are you all still going to be so ignorant to believe he deserved to die.  Why is the police lying about how many times they shot him? about how long they let this boy lay on the ground before they got help.  This society is doomed if this is who is suspose to protect us.  They should be looking for the killers, the rapist, the man going around trying to kidnapp kids in Charles County, but instead they target us young black people trying to survive.


Hey stupid, since you are all hung up on how many times your friend was drilled I started a poll so you can get a good sense of actually how everyone feels.

http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=70990

Be sure to vote now.


----------



## virgovictoria

eclark said:
			
		

> This reply is to every one on this forum, who think the police where just doing their job. That's bull ####, they killed a man just because he was young, black and had a criminal history and  the police did not do a good job, escorting the funeral, they weren't even directing traffic at the burial site.
> Also the mayor showed up and the funeral, since when does the mayer show up at the funeral of a convicted criminal?   When their police department kills a person for NO legal reason.  No matter what we do, and no matter what the facts state you all will refuse to believe that there are ####ed up cops in this world. We can't bring back our friend, who was some one's son, brother, uncle and nephew. When it's all said and done and they release the facts to the public, about what really happen(like how many times they shot him) then what, are you all still going to be so ignorant to believe he deserved to die.  Why is the police lying about how many times they shot him? about how long they let this boy lay on the ground before they got help.  This society is doomed if this is who is suspose to protect us.  They should be looking for the killers, the rapist, the man going around trying to kidnapp kids in Charles County, but instead they target us young black people trying to survive.


<a href="http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNskw006" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_20_106.gif" alt="You're Crazy" border="0"></a>


----------



## slotted

eclark said:
			
		

> the police did not do a good job, escorting the funeral, they weren't even directing traffic at the burial site.


You're right, they should have been directing people to either drive over, or even piss on this poor, young, black man's grave.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

slotted said:
			
		

> You're right, they should have been directing people to either drive over, or even piss on this poor, young, black man's grave.


Man, that is sooooo WRONG!!! 


































They should have dragged the corpse behind a police cruiser to the grave.


----------



## slotted

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> They should have dragged the corpse behind a police cruiser to the grave.


----------



## Pete

eclark said:
			
		

> This reply is to every one on this forum, who think the police where just doing their job. That's bull ####, they killed a man just because he was young, black and had a criminal history and he was drunk and pulled a gun on them while resisting arrest the police did not do a good job, escorting the funeral, they weren't even directing traffic at the burial site.
> Also the mayor showed up and the funeral, since when does the mayer show up at the funeral of a convicted criminal?  Basically when he is trying to stop a bunch of race baiting animals from rioting.  When their police department kills a person for NO legal reason You mean other than pulling a gun on cops of course.  No matter what we do, and no matter what the facts state you all will refuse to believe that there are ####ed up cops in this world. Just like you have refused to accept your punk as friend yanked a gun on cops with a car load of dope. We can't bring back our friend, Good thing, why waste time shooting him again in a couple months who was some one's son, brother, uncle and nephew Sad old Johnny didn't think of his mom, sister, brother, aunt and uncle and nephew before he started his life of crime. When it's all said and done and they release the facts to the public, about what really happen You will still stick your head in the race baiter sand and deny it. (like how many times they shot him) See the poll http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=70990 then what, are you all still going to be so ignorant to believe he deserved to die. Uh yea   Why is the police lying about how many times they shot him? Cost overun on bullets?   about how long they let this boy lay on the ground before they got help. Generally when you aorta is protruding out the exit wound you are beyond help  This society is doomed if you are going to continue making excuses and deny Johnny was a criminal and caused his own death. Go talk some kid into being a legit citizen and not be a ganster, save a life it is too late for Johnny this is who is suspose to protect us.  They should be looking for the killers, the rapist, the man going around trying to kidnapp kids in Charles County, but instead they target us young black people trying to survive.


asshat


----------



## MMDad

Pete said:
			
		

> asshat


Dude, it's not about pulling a gun. It's about trying to murder a cop.


----------



## Pete

MMDad said:
			
		

> Dude, it's not about pulling a gun. It's about trying to murder a cop.


That fact has not escaped me, eclark has trouble with it though


----------



## Pete

Oh and eclark please pass on the general mentality of the people down here about thugs, crack dealers and gangsters of any color to any of your other thug friends.  They have been creeping south with their ganster activities and I don't like it much.


----------



## stm citizen

After reading every post on this subject, I feel compelled to reply.  The officer that fired a single shot at the suspect is a close friend of my family.  
   Eclark, you keep mentioning when are the police going to tell the truth about how many times the officer shot Mr. Lyles, to my knowledge, there were two gunshot wounds, one was caused by the gun that Officer Walters had fired and the second gunshot wound to the hand of Mr. Lyles was from the discharge of the gun that Mr. Lyles had fired at the Police Officers from the Charles County Sheriffs Office.  
   You question why the Mayor showed up at the funeral of the criminal his Officers had shot and killed.  The Mayor of the Town of La Plata, does not have any control or say over the Officers of the Charles County Sheriff's Office, Sheriff Fred Davis, and the Charles County Commissioners actually have say over the Sheriff's Officers. 
    As I sit here typing this out, most of you are not aware of what is actually happening in the Town of La Plata.  The information that I have received is that the people of the Phoenix Run area, that are not Law Biding Citizens are planning to KILL A WHITE OFFICER, ANY WHITE OFFICER, BECAUSE A WHITE OFFICER KILLED MR. LYLES.  Now Eclark, you and your friends are starting a racial war.  
   Mr. Lyles was not shot because the officer knew of his criminal history, this is hearsay on your part.  Mr. Lyles had an ID on him that stated he was Mr. Butler.  If your friend Mr. Lyles had actually given the Officer his correct name, He would have been arrested right there, due to his outstanding warrants for his arrest.  I have read very carefully all of your posts.  You stated that Mr. Lyles was trying to straighten up, however I find this difficult to believe.  The actions taken by your friend that night, provide me with the evidence the your friend felt that he was guilty of something.  Could it be that he was guilty of having the gun that was fired at the officers?  Could it be that he was guilty of giving a false statement to the officers (i.e.: the Identification he was in possession of that did not belong to him)?  Was it that he was guilty of disobeying a lawful order?  Could he actually be guilty of the large amount of drugs that was found in the car that Mr. Lyles was passed out in with the engine running?  Why did he feel it necessary to fire at the officers?  Could it be that if he had actually cooperated with the police officers, he would be facing jail time, once again. Maybe that the drugs would be seized, after his arrest, I'm sure his supplier would not have been as polite to Mr. Lyles as Officer Walter had been.  You wouldn't be mourning the lost of a dear friend right now, you would be all looking at each other asking "Has anyone seen Johnny lately”?
    In closing, it is my personal opinion that we all create what will become of ourselves.  The paths that we CHOOSE to follow my not always be the right one, and we have to accept our fate that awaits us at the end of that path.  Mr. Lyle's choice to take that path that lead him to the Phoenix Run Community that evening resulted in his fate.


----------



## camily

Great post! Tell your friend, Officer Walter our best and let him know we support him 100%. He did a great job!


----------



## Nickel

stm citizen said:
			
		

> The information that I have received is that the people of the Phoenix Run area, that are not Law Biding Citizens are planning to KILL A WHITE OFFICER, ANY WHITE OFFICER, BECAUSE A WHITE OFFICER KILLED MR. LYLES.


This chills me to my very core.  How people can be so ignorant and full of hate is beyond me, and I hope to God they do not succeed in their little "plan".


----------



## Speedy70

stm citizen said:
			
		

> The information that I have received is that the people of the Phoenix Run area, that are not Law Biding Citizens are planning to KILL A WHITE OFFICER, ANY WHITE OFFICER, BECAUSE A WHITE OFFICER KILLED MR. LYLES.  Now Eclark, you and your friends are starting a racial war.




This disturbs me.  I hope this information is just a bad rumor.

(Great post, btw!!)


----------



## stm citizen

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> This disturbs me.  I hope this information is just a bad rumor.
> 
> (Great post, btw!!)


 Unfortunately, that information had been announced at the community meeting that was held this evening.  The person that passed this information on to me is a very reliable source.

(thank you, btw)


----------



## Speedy70

stm citizen said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, that information had been announced at the community meeting that was held this evening.  The person that passed this information on to me is a very reliable source.
> 
> (thank you, btw)


----------



## BuddyLee

stm citizen said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, that information had been announced at the community meeting that was held this evening. The person that passed this information on to me is a very reliable source.
> 
> (thank you, btw)


Isn't conspiracy to kill a crime? Sounds like someone should be notified.


----------



## BuddyLee

stm citizen said:
			
		

> In closing, it is my personal opinion that we all create what will become of ourselves. The paths that we CHOOSE to follow my not always be the right one, and we have to accept our fate that awaits us at the end of that path. Mr. Lyle's choice to take that path that lead him to the Phoenix Run Community that evening resulted in his fate.


Excellent post and a fine ending.


----------



## willie

stm citizen said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, that information had been announced at the community meeting that was held this evening.  The person that passed this information on to me is a very reliable source.
> 
> (thank you, btw)


How did that meeting go?  I'm sure eclarke and the other career criminals made ugly noises but what was the opinion of the majority?


----------



## Nupe2

I haven't heard anything about the meeting either.  I did hear on Sunday that the "facts" that have been posted here are in question (aren't they always?).  There is one version going around that Lyles was extremely intoxicated and nonresponsive to the officers and that when he was removed from the vehicle he reached into his pants for his pistol and accidently shot himself in the leg.  He then fell to the ground whereupon one officer shouted "he's down!"  The second officer is then alleged to have stood over Lyles and said "he's still a threat" and fired a single shot into his chest. 
Obviously, if these are the facts, it MIGHT call into question the actions of the officers involved in the shooting.  

I added the MIGHT because it doesn't changed the "facts" that were corroborated by my source, he was intoxicated, he had a gun, he reached for the gun, he possessed drugs and drug paraphernalia, a fake I.D. and was a known "bad boy."  These facts are pretty much undisputed and a recipe for disaster.  

To answer the original question, I would say that Chuck County isn't racist but a lot of it's citizens probably are.  Having said that, I don't know that racism played a significant part in the shooting.  Mr. Lyles' actions and decisions of that night led to that.


----------



## Sharon

Good grief, this thread is taking longer to die than Lyles did.


----------



## Nupe2

Sharon said:
			
		

> Good grief, this thread is taking longer to die than Lyles did.



I think we should keep it open until they find a replacement for T-Bone and Heather!  Yeah, I know...


----------



## Sharon

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> T-Bone and Heather!  Yeah, I know...


Thanks.  

I've successfully avoided that thread. 

Her voice got on my nerves...
 I'm glad she's gone.


----------



## virgovictoria

Sharon said:
			
		

> Good grief, this thread is taking longer to die than Lyles did.





> vBulletin Message
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Sharon again.



   Now more than ever, I know why we have this smiley...

Not because I don't think that this is an important issue...

Talking to a brick wall (or banging your head on it) seem to provide the same result...Anger, apathy, greater gaps to cross for people to understand each other... To expect reasoning and enlightenment seems pointless.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> I haven't heard anything about the meeting either.  I did hear on Sunday that the "facts" that have been posted here are in question (aren't they always?).  There is one version going around that Lyles was extremely intoxicated and nonresponsive to the officers and that when he was removed from the vehicle he reached into his pants for his pistol and accidently shot himself in the leg.  He then fell to the ground whereupon one officer shouted "he's down!"  The second officer is then alleged to have stood over Lyles and said "he's still a threat" and fired a single shot into his chest.
> Obviously, if these are the facts, it MIGHT call into question the actions of the officers involved in the shooting.
> 
> 
> Arent even close to the facts,  its what eclark and others won't admit to that their friend was nothing more then a loser in life and these people that seem to find no fault in what Mr Lyles was doing dealing drugs attempting to shoot a Police Officer are nothing but losers themselves.


----------



## aps45819

OldHillcrestGuy said:
			
		

> its what eclark and others won't admit to that their friend was nothing more then a loser in life and these people that seem to find no fault in what Mr Lyles was doing dealing drugs attempting to shoot a Police Officer are nothing but losers themselves.


 But that would be an admission that they are also low life losers. How could little Jonny be "BAD" for to be doing the same things they do.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Well according to story thats still developing (Bay Net News) the meeting didnot go very well last night.   Looks like over 200 Johnny's friend's showed up and were unruly.


----------



## Pandora

OldHillcrestGuy said:
			
		

> Well according to story thats still developing (Bay Net News) the meeting didnot go very well last night.   Looks like over 200 Johnny's friend's showed up and were unruly.




Are you suprised?


----------



## Speedy70

OldHillcrestGuy said:
			
		

> Looks like over 200 Johnny's friend's showed up and were unruly.



There's a surprise.


----------



## harleygirl

OldHillcrestGuy said:
			
		

> Well according to story thats still developing (Bay Net News) the meeting didnot go very well last night.   Looks like over 200 Johnny's friend's showed up and were unruly.


Surprise, surprise.........


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Pandora said:
			
		

> Are you suprised?





   Not the least.


----------



## Pandora

OldHillcrestGuy said:
			
		

> Not the least.



I wasn't either when I heard that this morning.  

I realize the "powers that be" want to present them with facts, but just like I said yesterday, it will turn into nothing less than an accusation that the Charles County Sheriff’s Office manipulated the FBI and the NAACP all is against them.


----------



## eclark

Pandora said:
			
		

> I wasn't either when I heard that this morning.
> 
> I realize the "powers that be" want to present them with facts, but just like I said yesterday, it will turn into nothing less than an accusation that the Charles County Sheriff’s Office manipulated the FBI and the NAACP all is against them.





Just like 3 officers were on 1 drunk man and killed him.


----------



## bresamil

eclark said:
			
		

> Just like 3 officers were on 1 drunk man and killed him.


I'm really glad we have your name, just in case they start looking for people that may have a vendetta.


----------



## slotted

eclark said:
			
		

> Just like 3 officers were on 1 drunk man and killed him.


Why don't you load up your homies and go after the cops. I'm sure not many folks here are going to mourn the loss of you and yous homies.


----------



## camily

I just spoke with a cop friend and he told me the NAACP was there and that they DID NOT want any police there. Apparently there was a call placed that someone was being beaten with a baseball bat in another neighborhood. When the police showed up there was no beating at all but about 12 people standing around waiting. The cops were advised to not go in alone and to not leave until all were accounted for. The threat to white officers is real and a well known fact amongst officers. So now they are making false reports and taking cops away from real emergencies that you or I might have to further their criminal agenda. Nice.


----------



## eclark

bresamil said:
			
		

> I'm really glad we have your name, just in case they start looking for people that may have a vendetta.




Who cares!


----------



## harleygirl

eclark said:
			
		

> Just like 3 officers were on 1 drunk man and killed him.


Of course!!!  Let's see, what is more important, the life of a convicted drug dealer, or the life of 3 police officers that put thier life on the line every day for us!! It is easy, drug dealer-BOOM!!     Or should is say, BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM!!


----------



## Pandora

The article 

Sheriff Davis' face is blood red, he only gets like that when he is highly stressed.  Leonard Collins (State's Attorney) has a deer in headlights look and Brown looks like (my head hurts).  

^ Last picture if you scroll down.


----------



## Nickel

camily said:
			
		

> The threat to white officers is real and a well known fact amongst officers.


So sad...I know so many police officers in Charles County...neighbors of my parents, people I went to school and church with...I shudder at the thought that their lives are in serious danger because of a bunch of ignorant criminals.


----------



## Pandora

We should have gathered and gone to the meeting.


----------



## Speedy70

I said it before and I'll say it again.  Trying to discuss this matter with a bunch of thugs is like   

Apparently, their heads are as hard as a boulder.


----------



## eclark

camily said:
			
		

> I just spoke with a cop friend and he told me the NAACP was there and that they DID NOT want any police there. Apparently there was a call placed that someone was being beaten with a baseball bat in another neighborhood. When the police showed up there was no beating at all but about 12 people standing around waiting. The cops were advised to not go in alone and to not leave until all were accounted for. The threat to white officers is real and a well known fact amongst officers. So now they are making false reports and taking cops away from real emergencies that you or I might have to further their criminal agenda. Nice.




What emergencies, patrolling a neighbor hood finding a drunk man, calling to more officers to the scence and then killing him.


----------



## Nickel

eclark said:
			
		

> What emergencies, patrolling a neighbor hood finding a drunk man, calling to more officers to the scence and then killing him.


 Yes.


----------



## eclark

Pandora said:
			
		

> We should have gathered and gone to the meeting.




Sure should have, like we really care what you have to say.


----------



## slotted

eclark said:
			
		

> Sure should have, like we really care what you have to say.


Not a big surprise there. You don't care what the facts are either.


----------



## Pandora

eclark said:
			
		

> Sure should have, like we really care what you have to say.



I could have gotten mentioned in the newspaper as another white women who said she was there to support law enforcement and been boo'ed.  :shrug:  I wouldn't have cared what you thugs thought.

As a matter of fact, I think they should have just gased you all while they had all you thugs in one place.


----------



## harleygirl

eclark said:
			
		

> What emergencies, patrolling a neighbor hood finding a drunk man, calling to more officers to the scence and then killing him.


A drunk man with a loaded gun and a carfull of drugs!!  Jeez, I come from a family of cops, including my hubby.  Do you think they would enjoy killing someone?? Make something of yourself, join the police dept, D.C. is hiring. Then maybe you will understand.


----------



## eclark

Pandora said:
			
		

> I could have gotten mentioned in the newspaper as another white women who say she was there to support law enforcement and been boo'ed.  :shrug:
> 
> I think they should have just gased you all while they had all you thugs in one place.




Sorry your wish didn't come true.  Better luck next time.


----------



## Pete

eclark said:
			
		

> Sorry your wish didn't come true.  Better luck next time.


Just keep denying facts, enticing a riot and threatening cops and I bet Johnny wont be the last one taking a dirt nap.


----------



## eclark

harleygirl said:
			
		

> A drunk man with a loaded gun and a carfull of drugs!!  Jeez, I come from a family of cops, including my hubby.  Do you think they would enjoy killing someone?? Make something of yourself, join the police dept, D.C. is hiring. Then maybe you will understand.




I'm not stupid, you got me ####ed up. (Police) their just as dumb as the people who signed up for Bush's army.


----------



## camily

eclark said:
			
		

> What emergencies, patrolling a neighbor hood finding a drunk man, calling to more officers to the scence and then killing him.


No you idiot, I was talking about any emergencies there might have been while your false report was being called in rendering them unable to respond as efficeintly.


----------



## eclark

Pete said:
			
		

> Just keep denying facts, enticing a riot and threatening cops and I bet Johnny wont be the last one taking a dirt nap.




Sure won't!


----------



## harleygirl

eclark said:
			
		

> I'm not stupid, you got me ####ed up. (Police) their just as dumb as the people who signed up for Bush's army.


But they are smart enough to take a crack-head with a loaded gun drug dealer off the street!!   Please stop posting, you are proving how ignorant and uneducated you are.


----------



## eclark

camily said:
			
		

> No you idiot, I was talking about any emergencies there might have been while your false report was being called in rendering them unable to respond as efficeintly.




##### please they was at the donut shop, when they got that call.


----------



## morganj614

eclarks AV reminds me that we saw Scrilla at Neptunes last Saturday


----------



## camily

eclark said:
			
		

> Sure won't!


Is that a threat to the police?


----------



## slotted

harleygirl said:
			
		

> But they are smart enough to take a crack-head with a loaded gun drug dealer off the street!!   Please stop posting, you are proving how ignorant and uneducated you are.


He aintz godda have no edjewmacashon. He gots street smartz


----------



## eclark

morganj614 said:
			
		

> eclarks AV reminds me that we saw Scrilla at Neptunes last Saturday




No honey it should remind you of Johny cause that's who it is.


----------



## Speedy70

eclark said:
			
		

> Sure should have, like we really care what you have to say.


----------



## harleygirl

eclark said:
			
		

> ##### please they was at the donut shop, when they got that call.


Yup, a donut in one hand and BOOM!!! 9 mm in another! Another one bites the dust........


----------



## slotted

eclark said:
			
		

> No honey it should remind you of Johny cause that's who it is.


So dats whut de dead man be lookin' like. fo sho'


----------



## eclark

harleygirl said:
			
		

> Yup, a donut in one hand and BOOM!!! 9 mm in another! Another one bites the dust........




Yep and another soul in hell.


----------



## Speedy70

Is it just me, or are eclark's posts just getting funnier and funnier?  She makes me laugh.


----------



## morganj614

eclark said:
			
		

> No honey it should remind you of Johny cause that's who it is.



 I wasn't talking to you


----------



## MMDad

eclark said:
			
		

> Yep and another soul in hell.


 At least you are starting to admit the truth. He was drunk, tried to murder a cop, and is now in hell. Keep this up and you might admit he was a drug dealer and deserved to die.


----------



## Pandora

Pete said:
			
		

> Just keep denying facts, enticing a riot and threatening cops and I bet Johnny wont be the last one taking a dirt nap.




That is EXACTLY what these people are doing, enticing a riot and encouraging their "_people_" to treat law enforcement with absolutely no respect, spray painting their houses, calling in false calls, making threats and now the last "rumor" is they plan to kill a WHITE police officer.  

That will bring Johnny back.   

Of course none of them are on here saying, well, I saw how Johnny was living and I need to make some changes in my own life.....

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooo


Of course not.

They acted so ignorate last night, the police packed up their chit and left.


----------



## slotted

It'll all work out, it's called natural selection.


----------



## eclark

camily said:
			
		

> Is that a threat to the police?


Threat nah (where they do dat at)?


----------



## camily

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or are eclark's posts just getting funnier and funnier?  She makes me laugh.


eclark is a woman? Wow, had no idea.


----------



## eclark

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or are eclark's posts just getting funnier and funnier?  She makes me laugh.




So do ya'll, ya'll are the entertain of my day.


----------



## eclark

Pandora said:
			
		

> That is EXACTLY what these people are doing, enticing a riot and encouraging their "_people_" to treat law enforcement with absolutely no respect, spray painting their houses, calling in false calls, making threats and now the last "rumor" is they plan to kill a WHITE police officer.
> 
> That will bring Johnny back.
> 
> Of course none of them are on here saying, well, I saw how Johnny was living and I need to make some changes in my own life.....
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> Of course not.
> 
> They acted so ignorate last night, the police packed up their chit and left.


Good #### the police, they protect you not me.


----------



## Speedy70

camily said:
			
		

> eclark is a woman? Wow, had no idea.




I thought someone previously said elcark was a she.  Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Speedy70

eclark said:
			
		

> So do ya'll, ya'll are the entertain of my day.



It's y'all.


----------



## eclark

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> I thought someone previously said elcark was a she.  Maybe I'm wrong.




Sure am!


----------



## camily

eclark said:
			
		

> No honey it should remind you of Johny cause that's who it is.


Maybe you should use this one then.


----------



## Nickel

camily said:
			
		

> Maybe you should use this one then.


 Oh, snap!


----------



## eclark

camily said:
			
		

> Maybe you should use this one then.


  I'm sorry is that a picture of you looking in the mirror.


----------



## aps45819

eclark said:
			
		

> Good #### the police, they protect you not me.


I think they protect me FROM you. 

So E, what do you do to support yourself?


----------



## ylexot

eclark said:
			
		

> Good #### the police, they protect you not me.


That's because we're not criminals!


----------



## Speedy70

eclark said:
			
		

> I'm sorry is that a picture of you looking in the mirror.




Did you just threaten Camily?


----------



## Nickel

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Did you just threaten Camily?


 She's already threatened the police on many occasions, she's just working her way down to private citizens. :shrug:


----------



## camily

eclark said:
			
		

> I'm sorry is that a picture of you looking in the mirror.


Once again proving our point on your intelligence. That was a retarded come back.


----------



## eclark

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Did you just threaten Camily?




No I asked a question.


----------



## Speedy70

Nickel said:
			
		

> She's already threatened the police on many occasions, she's just working her way down to private citizens. :shrug:



Oh,  so thugs come in the female gender too.


----------



## Pandora

ylexot said:
			
		

> That's because we're not criminals!




No shiat! We wouldn't need protection if there were less "Lyles" like people on the street.


----------



## eclark

aps45819 said:
			
		

> I think they protect me FROM you.
> 
> So E, what do you do to support yourself?




Why would they protect you from me, I'm just a harmless girl.  

Believe on not I work every day, hopefully just like you. I'm a Office Manager, I sit on my ass and do Admin work.


----------



## Speedy70

Pandora said:
			
		

> No shiat! We wouldn't need protection if there were less "Lyles" like people on the street.




If only there was border control to keep the thugs in P.G. :shrug:


----------



## camily

eclark said:
			
		

> No I asked a question.


Yes, I am indeed a chalk outline making you look foolish.


----------



## mainman

eclark said:
			
		

> #### the police


I own that CD...


----------



## ylexot

eclark said:
			
		

> No I asked a question.


Questions end with question marks.  Without that, it just looks like a statement with your usual bad grammar.


----------



## Speedy70

camily said:
			
		

> Yes, I am indeed a chalk outline making you look foolish.



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to camily again.


----------



## eclark

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> If only there was border control to keep the thugs in P.G. :shrug:




Good idea, you should write to your mayor with that one.


----------



## kwillia

eclark said:
			
		

> Why would they protect you from me, I'm just a harmless girl.


Speaking of 'harmless girls'... I hope you are able to help Cookie clean up her life so that she doesn't continue to make bad choices like her brother did. Are you friends with her too?


----------



## camily

eclark said:
			
		

> Why would they protect you from me, I'm just a harmless girl.
> 
> Believe on not I work every day, hopefully just like you. I'm a Office Manager, I sit on my ass and do Admin work.


I don't think living in a crack house constitutes being an "Office Manager".


----------



## eclark

mainman said:
			
		

> I own that CD...




I don't.


----------



## mainman

eclark said:
			
		

> I don't.


What's in your cd player right now?


----------



## eclark

kwillia said:
			
		

> Speaking of 'harmless girls'... I hope you are able to help Cookie clean up her life so that she doesn't continue to make bad choices like her brother did. Are you friends with her too?




Sure am, why don't you tell Cookie that, get the address from your mayor.


----------



## eclark

camily said:
			
		

> I don't think living in a crack house constitutes being an "Office Manager".




So why do I have to live in a crack house?  

What actually is a crack house, does the house that the white people-oh I'm sorry the (law abiding citizens) leave to go buy crack, and then come home and smoke it.  Would that be considered a crack house? Their smoking crack in it.


----------



## kwillia

eclark said:
			
		

> So why do I have to live in a crack house?
> 
> What actually is a crack house, does the house that the white people-oh I'm sorry the (law abiding citizens) leave to go buy crack, and then come home and smoke it.  Would that be considered a crack house? Their smoking crack in it.


For the record, no matter the skin color, people who buy and smoke crack are not law abiding citizens and are subject to be rightfully popped by the popo along with all the other criminals...


----------



## mainman

kwillia said:
			
		

> For the record, no matter the skin color, people who buy and smoke crack are not law abiding citizens and are subject to be rightfully popped by the popo along with all the other criminals...


What if I just cook some up at home? Is that ok?


----------



## camily

eclark said:
			
		

> So why do I have to live in a crack house?
> 
> What actually is a crack house, does the house that the white people-oh I'm sorry the (law abiding citizens) leave to go buy crack, and then come home and smoke it.  Would that be considered a crack house? Their smoking crack in it.


Hey black person (oh I'm sorry, law abiding citizen) the white people buying and smoking crack are breaking the law as well and we'd say the same thing to them. We are equal opportunity haters. 
As far as I can see, the NAACP stands for:
National Association for the Advancement of Crack Peddlers


----------



## eclark

kwillia said:
			
		

> For the record, no matter the skin color, people who buy and smoke crack are not law abiding citizens and are subject to be rightfully popped by the popo along with all the other criminals...




Good point, so why not lock up the crack heads and give them 10 & 20 years, instead of giving them rehab and probation. That's wasting the governments money isn't it?


----------



## eclark

camily said:
			
		

> Hey black person (oh I'm sorry, law abiding citizen) the white people buying and smoking crack are breaking the law as well and we'd say the same thing to them. We are equal opportunity haters.
> As far as I can see, the NAACP stands for:
> National Association for the Advancement of Crack Peddlers




Maybe you need to get your eyes checked honey, if that's what you see, you don't see to good.


----------



## MMDad

eclark said:
			
		

> Good point, so why not lock up the crack heads and give them 10 & 20 years, instead of giving them rehab and probation. That's wasting the governments money isn't it?


Why lock them up when we can cap them?


----------



## kwillia

mainman said:
			
		

> What if I just cook some up at home? Is that ok?


No! It's home cookers like you that's the reason I can't get no good allergy/sinus meds OTC anymore...


----------



## ylexot

eclark said:
			
		

> So why do I have to live in a crack house?
> 
> What actually is a crack house, does the house that the white people-oh I'm sorry the (law abiding citizens) leave to go buy crack, and then come home and smoke it.  Would that be considered a crack house? Their smoking crack in it.


I thought that was a cracker house!  :groan:


----------



## eclark

ylexot said:
			
		

> I thought that was a cracker house!  :groan:




By bad, thanks for the better understanding.


----------



## mainman

I've been in a few crack houses, not pleasant places let me tell you.


----------



## Pete

eclark said:
			
		

> By bad, thanks for the better understanding.


You are too stupid to be real, you have to be an MPD


----------



## mainman

Pete said:
			
		

> You are too stupid to be real, you have to be an MPD


I'm sure its an MPD too, I'd put a workin 50 on it....


----------



## eclark

mainman said:
			
		

> I'm sure its an MPD too, I'd put a workin 50 on it....




What you know about a working 50.


----------



## mainman

eclark said:
			
		

> What you know about a working 50.


Cheaper than 6 20s, thats how the hell I know...


----------



## eclark

Pete said:
			
		

> You are too stupid to be real, you have to be an MPD




You wish I wasn't real but I am as real as they get.


----------



## eclark

mainman said:
			
		

> Cheaper than 6 20s, thats how the hell I know...




I know that's right, cost efficient.


----------



## donbarzini

No you're as stupid as they get. It's morons like you that perpetuate(that's pronounced purr-pet-you-ate)the stereotypes that you're always #####in' about.


----------



## Pandora

I'm convinced _eclark _ is an MPD.  

The posts are just getting more and more stupid.  And they are reminding me more and more of JPC.


----------



## eclark

donbarzini said:
			
		

> No you're as stupid as they get. It's morons like you that perpetuate(that's pronounced purr-pet-you-ate)the stereotypes that you're always #####in' about.




Oh well.


----------



## camily

mainman said:
			
		

> I've been in a few crack houses, not pleasant places let me tell you.


  Been there done that. Sickens me to no end.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

eclark said:
			
		

> Good idea, you should write to your mayor with that one.


For you E....


----------



## eclark

Pandora said:
			
		

> I'm convinced _eclark _ is an MPD.
> 
> The posts are just getting more and more stupid.  And they are reminding me more and more of JPC.




Sorry I don't speak you slang what is a MPD?


----------



## Speedy70

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> For you E....


----------



## mainman

camily said:
			
		

> Been there done that. Sickens me to no end.


I hated if one tried to sell me a peanut...


----------



## eclark

camily said:
			
		

> Been there done that. Sickens me to no end.




So you finally kicked the habit, congradulations!


----------



## Speedy70

eclark said:
			
		

> So you finally kicked the habit, congradulations!




May I recommend spell check? It's a tip!


----------



## eclark

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> For you E....




Thank you honey.


----------



## eclark

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> May I recommend spell check? It's a tip!




Why ya'll don't use it. Like I was told we don't have time to proof read.


----------



## Speedy70

eclark said:
			
		

> Why ya'll don't use it. Like I was told we don't have time to proof read.




I use it, but thanks for the suggestion. While you're at it, please try practicing punctuation and correct grammar.  Your posts are starting to make even less sense.  TY!


----------



## eclark

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> I use it, but thanks for the suggestion. While you're at it, please try practicing punctuation and correct grammar.  Your posts are starting to make even less sense.  TY!



Sure well, anything for the good law abiding citizens of Charles County.


----------



## SAHRAB

eclark said:
			
		

> I'm not stupid, you got me ####ed up. (Police) their just as dumb as the people who signed up for Bush's army.





The real idiotic agenda has been revealed

You know Rove and Bushy McHitler used their Katrina Death ray to blow up the levees down in "Chocalate city" right?


----------



## camily

eclark said:
			
		

> So you finally kicked the habit, congradulations!


Actually I did, that's why I can tell you everything you say is   . I quit cold turkey several years ago and chose to be a responsilble adult a get myself out of that life and raise my kids to the BEST of my ability and i have no tollerance for those that don't. It absolutely sickens me to think of my life before. Let me tell you, there is no "ethical" drug dealer.


----------



## camily

mainman said:
			
		

> I hated if one tried to sell me a peanut...


Sorry.


----------



## SAHRAB

eclark said:
			
		

> Yep and another soul in hell.



If it exists then you are right Poor Little Ice Cream giving Johnny is in Hell


----------



## eclark

camily said:
			
		

> Actually I did, that's why I can tell you everything you say is   . I quit cold turkey several years ago and chose to be a responsilble adult a get myself out of that life and raise my kids to the BEST of my ability and i have no tollerance for those that don't. It absolutely sickens me to think of my life before. Let me tell you, there is no "ethical" drug dealer.



Good I'm happy for you.  Your kids don't need to see that, that's how the cycle continues.


----------



## bresamil

eclark said:
			
		

> Good point, so why not lock up the crack heads and give them 10 & 20 years, instead of giving them rehab and probation. That's wasting the governments money isn't it?


I don't believe in prison or rehab and probation for drug dealers.  Drug dealers hurt children.  Drug dealers should all be shot immediately regardless of their color, nationality, sex or social class.


----------



## slotted

eclark said:
			
		

> Good I'm happy for you.  Your kids don't need to see that, that's how the cycle continues.


Johnny's part of the cycle got stopped too.


----------



## MMDad

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> I use it, but thanks for the suggestion. While you're at it, please try practicing punctuation and correct grammar.  Your posts are starting to make even less sense.  TY!


 Uh oh, it's M.C. Grammar!


----------



## camily

eclark said:
			
		

> Good I'm happy for you.  Your kids don't need to see that, that's how the cycle continues.


Exactly right. I am proof you can overcome it and make a great life for yourself and you children. Something I am VERY proud of, not too many seem to be able to do it.


----------



## slotted

MMDad said:
			
		

> Uh oh, it's M.C. Grammar!


Stop, Gramma time!


----------



## camily

slotted said:
			
		

> Stop, Gramma time!


----------



## eclark

SAHRAB said:
			
		

> The real idiotic agenda has been revealed
> 
> You know Rove and Bushy McHitler used their Katrina Death ray to blow up the levees down in "Chocalate city" right?




I voted for Bush, but he is not doing any thing, but killing the law abiding citizens that went to the army for a better life, because unemployment is high and they didn't want to hustle on these streets.  The only thing they got is a free grave.


----------



## donbarzini

Oh My God! You ARE dumber than JPC


----------



## eclark

bresamil said:
			
		

> I don't believe in prison or rehab and probation for drug dealers.  Drug dealers hurt children.  Drug dealers should all be shot immediately regardless of their color, nationality, sex or social class.




Some do, but I guess it's all were you come from. Some have respect for a kid and won't serve them.


----------



## donbarzini

eclark said:
			
		

> Some do, but I guess it's all were you come from. Some have respect for a kid and won't serve them.




Welllll, isn't that special?


----------



## camily

eclark said:
			
		

> Some do, but I guess it's all were you come from. Some have respect for a kid and won't serve them.


But there is always someone who will.


----------



## ylexot

eclark said:
			
		

> Some do, but I guess it's all were you come from. Some have respect for a kid and won't serve them.


I thought it was because kids don't have the money to pay for it :shrug:


----------



## camily

ylexot said:
			
		

> I thought it was because kids don't have the money to pay for it :shrug:


Nope, that's why your house gets broken into and your shiat gets pawned or traded.


----------



## mainman

The street pharmicist has no morals, he would serve his mama...


----------



## bresamil

eclark said:
			
		

> Some do, but I guess it's all were you come from. Some have respect for a kid and won't serve them.


Nah. I don't really believe that because its all about money and everyone's money is green.


----------



## ylexot

eclark said:
			
		

> Some do, but I guess it's all were you come from. Some have respect for a kid and won't serve them.


BTW, what is the age where dealers no longer respect a person (no longer a kid) and start dealing to them?  Is it 18, 21 or some other arbitrary age?


----------



## camily

bresamil said:
			
		

> Nah. I don't really believe that because its all about money and everyone's money is green.


Exactly!


----------



## camily

PS, the only reason some don't sell to someone they know is a minor is because they don't want that charge should they get busted. As soon as they are 18 they're fair game.


----------



## mainman

camily said:
			
		

> PS, the only reason some don't sell to someone they know is a minor is because they don't want that charge should they get busted. As soon as they are 18 they're fair game.


Most don't care...scratch is scratch..


----------



## camily

mainman said:
			
		

> Most don't care...scratch is scratch..


True dat.


----------



## Sharon

donbarzini said:
			
		

> Oh My God! You ARE dumber than JPC



Never thought I'd hear that.


----------



## eclark

camily said:
			
		

> Exactly right. I am proof you can overcome it and make a great life for yourself and you children. Something I am VERY proud of, not too many seem to be able to do it.




Like you said you are proof you can do it. (You) not any one else.  These crack heads have to not want the drugs. It's a supply and demand thing, if it wasn't so high in demand by these dumb ass crack heads, maybe we could fight the war on drugs.


----------



## ylexot

eclark said:
			
		

> It's a supply and demand thing, if it wasn't so high in demand by these dumb ass crack heads, maybe we could fight the war on drugs.


...or if the suppliers (dealers) and their friends did not make excuses about their destructive and illegal activities and stopped supplying, maybe we could fight the war on drugs.


----------



## Sharon

eclark said:
			
		

> It's a supply and demand thing, if it wasn't so high in demand by these dumb ass crack heads, maybe we could fight the war on drugs.



 And disappoint all the kiddies?  You say that like ice cream is free.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

eclark said:
			
		

> Like you said you are proof you can do it. (You) not any one else.  These crack heads have to not want the drugs. It's a supply and demand thing, if it wasn't so high in demand by these dumb ass crack heads, maybe we could fight the war on drugs.





  Holy s##t Batman she's beginning to talk some sense.


----------



## camily

eclark said:
			
		

> Like you said you are proof you can do it. (You) not any one else.  These crack heads have to not want the drugs. It's a supply and demand thing, if it wasn't so high in demand by these dumb ass crack heads, maybe we could fight the war on drugs.


This is true but the dealers need to realize they can make a life by hard work and not look to the easy route of selling drugs to addicts. 
BTW, when I quit I still wanted the drugs, I just wanted freedom from them more.


----------



## eclark

camily said:
			
		

> This is true but the dealers need to realize they can make a life by hard work and not look to the easy route of selling drugs to addicts.
> BTW, when I quit I still wanted the drugs, I just wanted freedom from them more.




Okay, I hear every thing your saying, and I agree with some of it, but look at it from this end. True it is ilegal and wrong to hustle, but we have some many graduating classes every year that go in to the real world and can't find a decent job. The cost of living is high, and unemployment is steady rising. I know plenty of people with a college education looking for a job. So what do
you do? when your out here in the real world and reality sets in, that your not a child and your parents don't have to take care of you, in some cases some people don't have parents or even a parent to take care of them in the first place. So What do you do? when your hungry or your little sister or brother or son or daughter is hungry and you've applied to fast food and still don't get hired or your already working 1 fast food job that don't pay the bills, but you still trying to be legit and look for a better job, but the better job doesn't come. What do you do? Go to the army, I say that because alot of these young people go to the military for a better chance at life, but they don't get it. They get killed and some come back ####ed up in the head and the government doesn't even take care of them. No body dreams of being a drug dealer despite what people might think. It's a war zone on these streets, some people are just trying to survive, every one out here are not killers, or horrible persons, they do what they know.  This is the world we were born in to the things that our generation see and go through is real ####ed up.


----------



## kwillia

eclark said:
			
		

> Okay, I hear every thing your saying, and I agree with some of it, but look at it from this end...


None of that has anything to do with why he was shot. He is dead because he pulled his gun. If he had left it alone, he'd be alive and in jail right now.


----------



## Sharon

eclark said:
			
		

> Okay, I hear every thing your saying, and I agree with some of it, but look at it from this end. True it is ilegal and wrong to hustle, but we have some many graduating classes every year that go in to the real world and can't find a decent job. The cost of living is high, and unemployment is steady rising. I know plenty of people with a college education looking for a job. So what do
> you do? when your out here in the real world and reality sets in, that your not a child and your parents don't have to take care of you, in some cases some people don't have parents or even a parent to take care of them in the first place. So What do you do? when your hungry or your little sister or brother or son or daughter is hungry and you've applied to fast food and still don't get hired or your already working 1 fast food job that don't pay the bills, but you still trying to be legit and look for a better job, but the better job doesn't come. What do you do? Go to the army, I say that because alot of these young people go to the military for a better chance at life, but they don't get it. They get killed and some come back ####ed up in the head and the government doesn't even take care of them. No body dreams of being a drug dealer despite what people might think. It's a war zone on these streets, some people are just trying to survive, every one out here are not killers, or horrible persons, they do what they know.  This is the world we were born in to the things that our generation see and go through is real ####ed up.



Everyone hear...

         

that?


----------



## Nickel

Boys and girls wanna hear a true story
Saturday night was at this real wild party
They had the liquor overflowin' the cup
About five or six strippers tryin' to work for a buck
And I took one girl outside wit' me 
Her name was Loni
She went to Junior High wit' me
I said, why you up in there dancin' for cash?
I guess a whole lots changed since I seen you last
She said

What would you do if your son was at home
Crying all alone on the bedroom floor cuz he's hungry
And the only way to feed him is ta 
Sleep wit' a man for a little bit of money
And his daddy's gone
So we're smokin' rock now
In and out of lock down
I ain't gotta job now
So for you this is just a good time
But for me this is what I call life

Girl, you ain't the only one wit' a baby
That's no excuse to be livin' all crazy
Then she looked me right square in the eye
And said, everyday I wake up hopin' to die
She said, n**** I know about pain cuz 
Me and my sista ran away
So my daddy couldn't rape us
Before I was a teenager
I done been through more sh**
You can't even relate ta

What would you do if your son was at home
Crying all alone on the bedroom floor cuz he's hungry
And the only way to feed him is ta
Sleep wit' a man for a little bit of money
And his daddy's gone
So we're smokin' rock now
In and out of lock down
I ain't gotta job now
So for you this is just a good time
But for me this is what I call life

(Then she said, what would you do if)
Get up on my feet and let go of every excuse
(What would you do)
Cuz I wouldn't want my baby to go through what I went through
(C'mon, what would you do)
Get up on my feet, stop makin tired excuses
(What would you do)
Girl I know if my mother can do it, baby you can do it

What would you do if your son was at home
Crying all alone on the bedroom floor cuz he's hungry
And the only way to feed him is ta
Sleep wit' a man for a little bit of money
And his daddy's gone
So we're smokin' rock now
In and out of lock down
I ain't gotta job now
So for you this is just a good time
But for me this is what I call life

What would you do if your son was at home
Crying all alone on the bedroom floor cuz he's hungry
And the only way to feed him is to 
Sleep wit' a man for a little bit of money
And his daddy's gone
So we're smokin rock now
In and out of lock down
I ain't gotta job now
So for you this is just a good time
But for me this is what I call life, c'mon


----------



## eclark

kwillia said:
			
		

> None of that has anything to do with why he was shot. He is dead because he pulled his gun. If he had left it alone, he'd be alive and in jail right now.




I wasn't writing to you, and all of these things have something to do with it, but that's something you will never understand.


----------



## eclark

Nickel said:
			
		

> Boys and girls wanna hear a true story
> Saturday night was at this real wild party
> They had the liquor overflowin' the cup
> About five or six strippers tryin' to work for a buck
> And I took one girl outside wit' me
> Her name was Loni
> She went to Junior High wit' me
> I said, why you up in there dancin' for cash?
> I guess a whole lots changed since I seen you last
> She said
> 
> What would you do if your son was at home
> Crying all alone on the bedroom floor cuz he's hungry
> And the only way to feed him is ta
> Sleep wit' a man for a little bit of money
> And his daddy's gone
> So we're smokin' rock now
> In and out of lock down
> I ain't gotta job now
> So for you this is just a good time
> But for me this is what I call life
> 
> Girl, you ain't the only one wit' a baby
> That's no excuse to be livin' all crazy
> Then she looked me right square in the eye
> And said, everyday I wake up hopin' to die
> She said, n**** I know about pain cuz
> Me and my sista ran away
> So my daddy couldn't rape us
> Before I was a teenager
> I done been through more sh**
> You can't even relate ta
> 
> What would you do if your son was at home
> Crying all alone on the bedroom floor cuz he's hungry
> And the only way to feed him is ta
> Sleep wit' a man for a little bit of money
> And his daddy's gone
> So we're smokin' rock now
> In and out of lock down
> I ain't gotta job now
> So for you this is just a good time
> But for me this is what I call life
> 
> (Then she said, what would you do if)
> Get up on my feet and let go of every excuse
> (What would you do)
> Cuz I wouldn't want my baby to go through what I went through
> (C'mon, what would you do)
> Get up on my feet, stop makin tired excuses
> (What would you do)
> Girl I know if my mother can do it, baby you can do it
> 
> What would you do if your son was at home
> Crying all alone on the bedroom floor cuz he's hungry
> And the only way to feed him is ta
> Sleep wit' a man for a little bit of money
> And his daddy's gone
> So we're smokin' rock now
> In and out of lock down
> I ain't gotta job now
> So for you this is just a good time
> But for me this is what I call life
> 
> What would you do if your son was at home
> Crying all alone on the bedroom floor cuz he's hungry
> And the only way to feed him is to
> Sleep wit' a man for a little bit of money
> And his daddy's gone
> So we're smokin rock now
> In and out of lock down
> I ain't gotta job now
> So for you this is just a good time
> But for me this is what I call life, c'mon



Unfortun


----------



## eclark

Nickel said:
			
		

> Boys and girls wanna hear a true story
> Saturday night was at this real wild party
> They had the liquor overflowin' the cup
> About five or six strippers tryin' to work for a buck
> And I took one girl outside wit' me
> Her name was Loni
> She went to Junior High wit' me
> I said, why you up in there dancin' for cash?
> I guess a whole lots changed since I seen you last
> She said
> 
> What would you do if your son was at home
> Crying all alone on the bedroom floor cuz he's hungry
> And the only way to feed him is ta
> Sleep wit' a man for a little bit of money
> And his daddy's gone
> So we're smokin' rock now
> In and out of lock down
> I ain't gotta job now
> So for you this is just a good time
> But for me this is what I call life
> 
> Girl, you ain't the only one wit' a baby
> That's no excuse to be livin' all crazy
> Then she looked me right square in the eye
> And said, everyday I wake up hopin' to die
> She said, n**** I know about pain cuz
> Me and my sista ran away
> So my daddy couldn't rape us
> Before I was a teenager
> I done been through more sh**
> You can't even relate ta
> 
> What would you do if your son was at home
> Crying all alone on the bedroom floor cuz he's hungry
> And the only way to feed him is ta
> Sleep wit' a man for a little bit of money
> And his daddy's gone
> So we're smokin' rock now
> In and out of lock down
> I ain't gotta job now
> So for you this is just a good time
> But for me this is what I call life
> 
> (Then she said, what would you do if)
> Get up on my feet and let go of every excuse
> (What would you do)
> Cuz I wouldn't want my baby to go through what I went through
> (C'mon, what would you do)
> Get up on my feet, stop makin tired excuses
> (What would you do)
> Girl I know if my mother can do it, baby you can do it
> 
> What would you do if your son was at home
> Crying all alone on the bedroom floor cuz he's hungry
> And the only way to feed him is ta
> Sleep wit' a man for a little bit of money
> And his daddy's gone
> So we're smokin' rock now
> In and out of lock down
> I ain't gotta job now
> So for you this is just a good time
> But for me this is what I call life
> 
> What would you do if your son was at home
> Crying all alone on the bedroom floor cuz he's hungry
> And the only way to feed him is to
> Sleep wit' a man for a little bit of money
> And his daddy's gone
> So we're smokin rock now
> In and out of lock down
> I ain't gotta job now
> So for you this is just a good time
> But for me this is what I call life, c'mon




Unfortunately that is a hustle for some young girls, they don't hit the block the hit the strip clubs, trying to survive.


----------



## kwillia

eclark said:
			
		

> I wasn't writing to you, and all of these things have something to do with it, but that's something you will never understand.


I understand what you wrote. My brother chose to become an iron worker. I understand that he is at risk daily from falling off a building or having something dropped on his head from above. Those are risks he agreed to by chosing that profession. Just as continuously being arrested and hauled off to jail are risks associated with chosing a life of crime as one's profession.


----------



## eclark

kwillia said:
			
		

> I understand what you wrote. My brother chose to become an iron worker. I understand that he is at risk daily from falling off a building or having something dropped on his head from above. Those are risks he agreed to by chosing that profession. Just as continuously being arrested and hauled off to jail are risks associated with chosing a life of crime as one's profession.



True


----------



## camily

eclark said:
			
		

> Okay, I hear every thing your saying, and I agree with some of it, but look at it from this end. True it is ilegal and wrong to hustle, but we have some many graduating classes every year that go in to the real world and can't find a decent job. The cost of living is high, and unemployment is steady rising. I know plenty of people with a college education looking for a job. So what do
> you do? when your out here in the real world and reality sets in, that your not a child and your parents don't have to take care of you, in some cases some people don't have parents or even a parent to take care of them in the first place. So What do you do? when your hungry or your little sister or brother or son or daughter is hungry and you've applied to fast food and still don't get hired or your already working 1 fast food job that don't pay the bills, but you still trying to be legit and look for a better job, but the better job doesn't come. What do you do? Go to the army, I say that because alot of these young people go to the military for a better chance at life, but they don't get it. They get killed and some come back ####ed up in the head and the government doesn't even take care of them. No body dreams of being a drug dealer despite what people might think. It's a war zone on these streets, some people are just trying to survive, every one out here are not killers, or horrible persons, they do what they know.  This is the world we were born in to the things that our generation see and go through is real ####ed up.


Well, I understand what you are saying, but EVERY dealer I knew/worked with had a "real" job during the day or quit any job they got because it was too "hard" and they didn't want to sweat. They got off of being a "gangsta" and talked a bunch of smack all the time. The only one with any sense was the big man who came and dropped his bags off with the squatter every few days and picked up his change. He had a real job also and was the only one making any real money. He was the original piece of crap though for bringing his buddies into it to "help them out". It really only helped him out. Believe me, one lived in my basement, he had NO ambition and was nothing but a puppet with no skills and he liked it that way. His "cousin" paid his rent at my house and he simply sat there and sold. He had jobs every now and again, but couldn't keep them due to the fact that he simply didn't care to work. End of story. I often wonder what came of them when we got the fuk out. Probably in jail or dead.


----------



## aps45819

eclark said:
			
		

> Okay, I hear every thing your saying, and I agree with some of it, but....


 I have learned that every thing after the but is   
Life isn't always easy. How you handle tough times is what defines your character.


----------



## camily

aps45819 said:
			
		

> I have learned that every thing after the but is
> Life isn't always easy. How you handle tough times is what defines your character.


Excellent post!


----------



## eclark

camily said:
			
		

> Well, I understand what you are saying, but EVERY dealer I knew/worked with had a "real" job during the day or quit any job they got because it was too "hard" and they didn't want to sweat. They got off of being a "gangsta" and talked a bunch of smack all the time. The only one with any sense was the big man who came and dropped his bags off with the squatter every few days and picked up his change. He had a real job also and was the only one making any real money. He was the original piece of crap though for bringing his buddies into it to "help them out". It really only helped him out. Believe me, one lived in my basement, he had NO ambition and was nothing but a puppet with no skills and he liked it that way. His "cousin" paid his rent at my house and he simply sat there and sold. He had jobs every now and again, but couldn't keep them due to the fact that he simply didn't care to work. End of story. I often wonder what came of them when we got the fuk out. Probably in jail or dead.



Like you said he was a puppet, if he didn't see any thing beyond selling drugs, or trying to get enough money to do something else with his life he was a dumb ass and he is probably in some one else's basement right now doing the same thing, but at the time you contributed, you gave him a safe place the lay his head and hustle. Every street person is not like that, some just do it to get by, make ends meet and survive.


----------



## aps45819

camily said:
			
		

> Excellent post!


----------



## bresamil

camily said:
			
		

> Well, I understand what you are saying, but EVERY dealer I knew/worked with had a "real" job during the day or quit any job they got because it was too "hard" and they didn't want to sweat. They got off of being a "gangsta" and talked a bunch of smack all the time. The only one with any sense was the big man who came and dropped his bags off with the squatter every few days and picked up his change. He had a real job also and was the only one making any real money. He was the original piece of crap though for bringing his buddies into it to "help them out". It really only helped him out. Believe me, one lived in my basement, he had NO ambition and was nothing but a puppet with no skills and he liked it that way. His "cousin" paid his rent at my house and he simply sat there and sold. He had jobs every now and again, but couldn't keep them due to the fact that he simply didn't care to work. End of story. I often wonder what came of them when we got the fuk out. Probably in jail or dead.


Drug dealing....the original pyramid scheme.


----------



## camily

bresamil said:
			
		

> Drug dealing....the original pyramid scheme.


You are so right! I never really thought of it like that but that is exactly what it was.


----------



## camily

eclark said:
			
		

> Like you said he was a puppet, if he didn't see any thing beyond selling drugs, or trying to get enough money to do something else with his life he was a dumb ass and he is probably in some one else's basement right now doing the same thing, but at the time you contributed, you gave him a safe place the lay his head and hustle. Every street person is not like that, some just do it to get by, make ends meet and survive.


Your right, and I gave him a place to stay because it was beneficial for me as well. A vicious cycle. Thank God I am not there anymore. I can't even stand to go back to CRE. Not that it is a bad place, but that is where it all started, and ended for me. I had to move and completely break any and all ties and not look back. You have to realize that you are better than that and you deserve more, that you are worth more and go from there. It is hard to come back but it IS possible.


----------



## Toxick

eclark said:
			
		

> I know plenty of people with a college education looking for a job.



Me too.





			
				eclark said:
			
		

> So what do you do? when your out here in the real world and reality sets in, that your not a child and your parents don't have to take care of you, in some cases some people don't have parents or even a parent to take care of them in the first place.



What would I do?

I'll tell you exactly what I DID, when I lived in the "real world" and the reality set in that I wasn't a child, and my parents would no longer support me.

I went out and got me a crappy job.


Cleaning shitty toilets. Getting puked on, and mopping up puke. Cleaning off skanky-ass telephones that smelled like beer and pickles and vomit. Cleaning up blood.


It wasn't a good job. I hated it - the hours sucked, I was around people I didn't like, and it didn't pay all the bills that I needed paid.

So, I went and got a second crappy-ass job.

Delivering pizzas to trailer parks and slums, risking my neck and ruining my car.


There was one point in my life - about two years worth of my early 20's - when I had _*FOUR*_ jobs at the same time. Weekdays, I did one job, Weeknights, I had another job - weekend days I had a job, and weekend nights I had another job.

NONE of these jobs paid SQUAT. But together I managed to get my bills paid, and I didn't have to sell anything measured in grams.


I spent my off-shifts reading computer books. Every free waking moment, I was learning how to program computers, and how to hook up networks, and how to design websites, and how to write assembly level code.

Then I found a job programming computers. I went to my interview clean-shaven, no visible tatoos, and without a ballcap side-ways on my head, and without my pants hanging around my knees. And I got the job, amazingly enough.

Then I quit two of my other jobs until I got an even better job, and could support myself with a one single job.


It took effort, and it took nearly 10 years - and I had to eat a lot of ####.

But I managed to work my way up from living alone in a crappy rent-controlled tenement to buying a house and supporting a bus full of screaming children.

Nobody gave me a goddam thing. I had to TAKE it.


That's what I'd do.





			
				eclark said:
			
		

> So What do you do? when your hungry or your little sister or brother or son or daughter is hungry and you've applied to fast food and still don't get hired or your already working 1 fast food job that don't pay the bills, but you still trying to be legit and look for a better job



Try to get a second crappy job, or a third or a fourth. They don't have to be good jobs, but together they will take care of business.

And while you're doing that, you can educate yourself, and look for something better, and when you finally DO get something better, you can quit a job or two.

That's what I'd do.





			
				eclark said:
			
		

> No body dreams of being a drug dealer despite what people might think.



The "gangsta" lifestyle is not only condoned, it is absolutely GLORIFIED. I think there are plenty of people who become a drug dealer because it's COOL, and gives them plenty of money for bling - *not* because they're forced into it.



I grew up in Baltimore - and I lived on worse streets than you. I moved down here, and I grew up some more - I wasn't forced into it.


----------



## eclark

Toxick said:
			
		

> Me too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And while you're doing that, you can educate yourself, and look for something better, and when you finally DO get something better, you can quit a job or two.
> 
> That's what I'd do.
> 
> 
> Good for you, you should be a motivational speaker maybe you can help the gansta wannabee's. You know teach them to pull up their pants and put their hat on right.


----------



## Toxick

eclark said:
			
		

> Good for you, you should be a motivational speaker maybe you can help the gansta wannabee's. You know teach them to pull up their pants and put their hat on right.




You asked the question "What would you do?"

I told you.


If you don't want to hear an answer, you probably shouldn't ask the question.


----------



## eclark

Toxick said:
			
		

> You asked the question "What would you do?"
> 
> I told you.
> 
> 
> If you don't want to hear an answer, you probably shouldn't ask the question.




I read your reply big deal, that was how many years ago. Try doing it now, with nothing.


----------



## bresamil

eclark said:
			
		

> I read your reply big deal, that was how many years ago. Try doing it now, with nothing.


Then, now, same difference.  Its all in how hard someone is willing to work to make it happen.


----------



## Toxick

eclark said:
			
		

> I read your reply big deal, that was how many years ago. Try doing it now, with nothing.




Pfft.


----------



## eclark

eclark said:
			
		

> I read your reply big deal, that was how many years ago. Try doing it now, with nothing.




And further more your not the only one who has been through the struggle. I did it too. Worked 3 jobs when I got off my full time, I went to my part time waitressing and then went home and slept on my fathers floor in a 1 bed room apartment that he his girlfriend, their daughter and me and my son lived in. On the saturdays and sundays that I didn't have to go in to work, I worked out of my fathers apartment doing hair. Guess what when I went to apply for a 1 bed room apartment, they said I didn't make enough annually. So please sir don't think I don't know about the struggle, if I didn't have my fathers floor to sleep on God knows where I would be or what I would have had to done out here to survive. Life is not that easy, my died a little over a year and a 1/2 @ 45 of breast cancer. I have 3 little sisters 13, 11, and 10 my mother didn't owed a house, worked all her life to make ends meet, doing double shifts and the nursing home, wiping #### from the veterans asses and she still died and didn't own a house. But some one has to feed and clothes my little sister's. I do what I can day after day, welfare wouldn't even give my little sister's health insurance. So I've learned that life is not want you make it but, how you handle it and some times I feel like blowing my brain off my shoulders, cause day to day I don't know how I'm going to do it.  

Any suggestions?


----------



## mainman

eclark said:
			
		

> And further more your not the only one who has been through the struggle. I did it too. Worked 3 jobs when I got off my full time, I went to my part time waitressing and then went home and slept on my fathers floor in a 1 bed room apartment that he his girlfriend, their daughter and me and my son lived in. On the saturdays and sundays that I didn't have to go in to work, I worked out of my fathers apartment doing hair. Guess what when I went to apply for a 1 bed room apartment, they said I didn't make enough annually. So please sir don't think I don't know about the struggle, if I didn't have my fathers floor to sleep on God knows where I would be or what I would have had to done out here to survive. Life is not that easy, my died a little over a year and a 1/2 @ 45 of breast cancer. I have 3 little sisters 13, 11, and 10 my mother didn't owed a house, worked all her life to make ends meet, doing double shifts and the nursing home, wiping #### from the veterans asses and she still died and didn't own a house. But some one has to feed and clothes my little sister's. I do what I can day after day, welfare wouldn't even give my little sister's health insurance. So I've learned that life is not want you make it but, how you handle it and some times I feel like blowing my brain off my shoulders, cause day to day I don't know how I'm going to do it.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Have you thought about writing your mayor?


----------



## eclark

mainman said:
			
		

> Have you thought about writing your mayor?




For what he only comes to funeral's and shake hands.


----------



## kwillia

eclark said:
			
		

> For what he only comes to funeral's and shake hands.


Oh come on, eclark. That there was funny... I don't care who you are...
Admit it... you laughed...


----------



## Toxick

eclark said:
			
		

> Any suggestions?




Yes.

But, after your reaction to my last response I'm not very inclined to waste my time writing them down.


----------



## cdsulhoff

camily said:
			
		

> Hey black person (oh I'm sorry, law abiding citizen) the white people buying and smoking crack are breaking the law as well and we'd say the same thing to them. We are equal opportunity haters.
> As far as I can see, the* NAACP stands for:
> National Association for the Advancement of Crack Peddlers*


 
OMG!!!!! Now that some funny stuff!!!


----------



## cdsulhoff

eclark said:
			
		

> I voted for Bush, but he is not doing any thing, but killing the law abiding citizens that went to the army for a better life, because unemployment is high and they didn't want to hustle on these streets.  The only thing they got is a free grave.




  We as citizens have a choice to sign up to serve and protect this country..We do not force our Citizens to join the Service like other countries do with their Citizens. ... They went in with the knowledge of there is a huge risk of going to war...

  As far as the Drug issue, My father does drugs and I have nothing to do with him I even turn him in myself. I have no respect for him. My father almost got a grave him self a few years back and I told my siblings that the only thing I am give for the funeral was a black garbage bag... So It has nothing to do with color. It has to do with the fact that Drug dealers deserves what is coming to them regardless your color....


----------



## Citizen

Thank God this issue is finally dying down.  I thought I was going to have to make another appearence.


----------



## cdsulhoff

Citizen said:
			
		

> Thank God this issue is finally dying down.  I thought I was going to have to make another appearence.




 Thats because now we have Rep. Cynthia McKinney  to talk about...


----------



## Shannie0308




----------



## RoseRed

Officer Cleared... ...


----------



## willie

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Officer Cleared... ...


The publicity the Lyles family and friends have brought to La Plata could not do the entire area any good.  I seldom visited La Plata but the impression was always positive until this.  That town meeting was an eye opener for seeing how far south the trash has flowed.


----------



## MMDad

> According to the toxicology report from the medical examiner’s investigation, Lyles had present in his urine Methamphetamine and ecstasy. Found in his blood was a high level of dextromethorphan.


 http://www.thebaynet.com/news/index.cfm?fuseaction=news.viewVideonews&story_ID=2088


----------



## nomoney

baynet said:
			
		

> Based on the evidence presented to the Grand Jury of 23 citizens already in place before the shooting occurred, ..............
> 
> The Grand Jury is a randomly selected body of citizens that considers evidence in cases to determine if an indictment is justified. The group is selected twice a year and serves for six months.





			
				nbc4 said:
			
		

> "I know that they're wrong. And as far as the investigation, their own people investigate. They didn't have anybody come out and investigate. That's the reason why they were found not guilty," Betty Lyles, the victim's mother said.







			
				baynet said:
			
		

> According to an autopsy report from the state medical examiner’s office, Lyles, who was larger than each of the three officers attempting to subdue him at 6’1’’ and 262 pounds, was struck by only 2 bullets..........One bullet was fired from a handgun concealed in his inside jacket pocket, which traveled through his jacket and struck his hand. The second shot was fired by officer Walters and struck Lyles in the front of his chest adjacent to his collar bone.






			
				nbc4 said:
			
		

> Police said Lyles was shot after he resisted arrest and started wrestling with several officers. They also said Lyles was shot once, but family members said he was shot three times without serious provocation.




And here people are getting pissed off at the "ghetto" peeps for their "side" of the story.  Maybe if bigger news affiliates like nbc4 reported the "true" story and not the hearsay crap the family is still going on about, the outrage wouldn't be as bad.  I say blame the bigger news affiliates that are doing their stories for ratings and not to spread the truth.


----------



## virgovictoria

MMDad said:
			
		

> http://www.thebaynet.com/news/index.cfm?fuseaction=news.viewVideonews&story_ID=2088


I believe that that is one of the more thorough reports I have read on a news topic in some time.  Good job The Bay Net!


----------



## AK-74me

News 4 still calling him the victim.......


----------



## sockgirl77

sugarmama said:
			
		

> I can't understand how race can be thrown into this either... esp. when 99% of charles county is black. They think that the 10 white ppl that live there are out to get them.


Where in the hell did you get these statistics?


----------

